# Echt im falschen Film



## Aragorn1994 (10. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eben sas ich wieder mit meinem Freund in meinem Zimmer und uns war tierisch langweillig.Da hat mich mein Freund gefragt,,Lass doch WOW spielen´´.Ab uzm Rechner WOW an und los.Naja ich musste leider noch im Garten helfen beim Endboss also zockte meiN Freund wie er es manchmal tut (so vielleicht eine Stunde die Woche) eben weiter und killte ihn mit der Gruppe.
Ich kam wieder hoch und er sagte mir das die Gruppe irgendwie einen Bug hatte das sie nicht looten  konnte.Ich GM angeschrieben und alles erzählt.
Dann kam der Satz:
GM:,,Du lässt deinen Freund auf dienem Account spielen´´.
Ich:,,NEin UNSER account...er hat kein eigenes Internet also gibt er mir 6 Euro im Monat zut so die hälfte bei und spielt mit mir an meinem Rechner´´
GM:,,Du weisst schon das das Account sharing ist?´´
Ich:,,Nein...schon seid der account vor mehr als 2 Jahren besteht zahlt er mit weil er kei I-net hat und kann so bei mir spielen´´
GM:,,der Account ist aber auf dich personaliesiert´´
Ich:,,Nein er ist auf UNS personaliesiert...wir haben uns schon vor accounterstellung geeinigt weil wir uns seid 8 Jahren kennen das wir uns den Account zusammen bezahlen und darauf spielen´´
GM:,,Hiermit verwarne ich dich offiziel´´
Ich:,,Moment...dann müssten doch auch die accoutns von geschwistern und so gebannt werden.´´
GM:,,weiteres findest du in der E-mail...und tschüss.´´
Echt mal er sagtee rst Verwarnung und bannt mich dann.Kann es sein das der GM unter ienem Fehler leidet das er mich bannt obwohl er mich 1 Minute vorher nur verwarnt

So leute nu ma im ernst...sind wir spieler im falschen Film.Ich meine dann müssten ja auch die Account von Eltern und Kindern Brüder udn Schwester und geschwistern gebannt werden weil sie sich einen teilen oder?

Mein Kumpel ZAHLT mit er hat ihn mit ERSTELLT weil er selber kein INternet hat und so selber bei sich nicht WOW spielen kann selbst wenn er es nochso sehr versucht.
Da bezahlt er mir so das und beiden der Account schon seid je her gehört und ich kriege einen Bann wegen Accountsharings.Ey ist das mies oder was.Man darf nicht seine Freunde an seinen account lassen die man schon sehr lange kennt ohne gebannt zu werden.
Die hälfte des Accounts bezahlt er schon immer ja dann teilen wir uns einen aber er zahlt ja auch.

Solangsam kome ich mir echt vor wie ne Gans im Ofen...jeden Moment geht die Hitze los.
Findet ihr nicht auch das Blizzard solangsam echt übertreibt und desto mehr abonnementen sie bekommen,desto mehr werden sie dreister.

Ich möchte nun einfach eure MEinung zu diesem Thema und dem Forkommnis hören.
Und sachen wie ,,PP``oder Flames.
Nicht hier...klatscht das sonst wo an die Wand aber nicht hier nur ernste Threads die auch mehr als 3 Wörter haben und einigermassen aussagestark sind.


Liebe Grüße
Aragorn1994 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (10. Juli 2008)

Naja steht auch schon in der AGB drin, (die du beim erstellen akzeptiert hast) dass die Nutzung des Accs von mehr als einer Person illegal ist. In der Praxis fast nicht nachzuprüfen hast du eben die A-Karte gezogen. Sowas am besten abstreiten und dich mit deim Kumpel absprechen was ihr in solchen Situationen sagt
Mfg Larmina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tante Edith sagt: Erste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalyptus (10. Juli 2008)

Einer der Gründe warum ich weg bin die Ignoranz der GM.
Statt den fehler zu beheben und sich dafür zu Entschuldigen, wird der Spieler noch angeschwärzt.
Hunderte von Geschwistern oder Eltern spielen so, bei mir hatten auch meine beiden Töchter wenn ich Arbeiten war Zugang


----------



## sp0tz (10. Juli 2008)

> So leute nu ma im ernst...sind wir spieler im falschen Film.Ich meine dann müssten ja auch die Account von Eltern und Kindern Brüder udn Schwester und geschwistern gebannt werden weil sie sich einen teilen oder?



Nein, bei Geschwistern wäre das legal weil ihr den selben Nachnamen habt. Der Account ist nur auf einen von euch personalisiert... deswegen redet man da wohl von Account sharing...

In Zukunft einfach nicht mehr erwähnen, dass ihr den selben Account benutzt und gut ists...


----------



## Cathari (10. Juli 2008)

Sich einen Account zu teilen ist nun mal verboten, gibt immer wieder solche Fälle.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (10. Juli 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Einer der Gründe warum ich weg bin die Ignoranz der GM.
> Statt den fehler zu beheben und sich dafür zu Entschuldigen, wird der Spieler noch angeschwärzt.
> Hunderte von Geschwistern oder Eltern spielen so, bei mir hatten auch meine beiden Töchter wenn ich Arbeiten war Zugang


Genau davon rede ich.
GEschwister und Eltern und so nutzen auch mehr als eine PErson den account und sie werden nicht gebannt.Und ist doch egal wenn sie den selben anchnamen haben...Trotzdem it die rede davon wenn mehr als 1 PErson den Account benutzt und das ist der Fall

Und jetzt mal an die mit den AGB´s ihr habt euch sicher nicht alles durchgelesen sagt mir blos nicht das gegenteil.


----------



## Nordur (10. Juli 2008)

jap du hast recht das ist ja nen ding ...anstatt die spieler zu ärgern sollten die lieber sich gegenseitig platt machen DAS IST KEIN ACCOUNTSHARING soweit ich mich erinnere kannst du die auf der seite über den gm beschweren und denen das nochmal erzählen dan wird der gm für 3 stunden gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathari (10. Juli 2008)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Genau davon rede ich.
> GEschwister und Eltern und so nutzen auch mehr als eine PErson den account und sie werden nicht gebannt.
> 
> Und jetzt mal an die mit den AGB´s ihr habt euch sicher nicht alles durchgelesen sagt mir blos nicht das gegenteil.



Wenn du sie dir nicht durchliest, darfst du dich nicht wundern, wenn du von den Regeln überrascht wirst.


----------



## Mindista (10. Juli 2008)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal an die mit den AGB´s ihr habt euch sicher nicht alles durchgelesen sagt mir blos nicht das gegenteil.



genau das habe ich allerdings getan.

nur damit ich weis, was ich tun darf und was nicht und dann später ein forum mit threads wie diesem nicht vollschreiben brauche.


----------



## Tikume (10. Juli 2008)

Sorry, aber wenn ihr bei rot über die Strasse geht - flitzt ihr dann zur nächsten Polizeidienststelle und erzählt das brühwarm?

- Dass Blizzard es nicht erlaubt ist bekannt.
- Dass kein GM ahnen kann mit wem er gerade spricht sollte einem der gesunde Menschenverstand sagen

Also warum plappert ihr munter drauf los? Ich kapier es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathari (10. Juli 2008)

Nordur schrieb:


> soweit ich mich erinnere kannst du die auf der seite über den gm beschweren und denen das nochmal erzählen dan wird der gm für 3 stunden gebannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Harr harr, das ist ja mal geil. "Herr GM, Sie kriegen 3 Stunden Spielverbot." - "Och menno, ich raide grad." - "Das hätten Sie sich vorher überlegen sollen!"

Also dann würde ich als GM ständig Fehler machen, wenn ich dafür 3 Stunden frei bekomme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## citybreaker (10. Juli 2008)

Kann nicht verstehen, dass wenn das Teilen eines Acc ilegal ist, dann beim Lade Bildschirm am Anfang öfters mal steht:
"Es kann gefahren mitbringen sich einen Account mit anderen zu teilen" nicht Orginal das selbe aber Sinngemäß.


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (10. Juli 2008)

naja sieh es so die wollen geld verdienen und so zahlt ihr ein acc für die wäre es doch besser wen ihr beide zahlt da haben die mehr davon und naja ich schätze mal da sind die halt dann pisst


----------



## Larmina (10. Juli 2008)

citybreaker schrieb:


> Kann nicht verstehen, dass wenn das Teilen eines Acc ilegal ist, dann beim Lade Bildschirm am Anfang öfters mal steht:
> "Es kann gefahren mitbringen sich einen Account mit anderen zu teilen" nicht Orginal das selbe aber Sinngemäß.


Ja das ist nur nochmal der Hinweis drauf, dass a) durch den anderen dein Acc verschwinden kann oder b) durch Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niak (10. Juli 2008)

Welchen Teil von Accountsharing hast du nicht verstanden? 
"Unser Account" gibt es nicht. Entweder ist es seiner oder deiner, aber sicher 
nicht eurer. Würde in der praxis wahrscheinlich nie auffallen, es sei denn man 
ist so blöd und erzählt das ausgerechnet einem GM.


----------



## Regash (10. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe ja ein, das es Dich ärgert. Wirklich, ich kann es verstehen.

Aber es ist nun mal eine Tatsache, das Du, bevor Du spielen darfst, alle Regeln von Blizzard durchlesen und per Mausklick akzeptieren musst. Tust Du das nicht, lässt das Spiel Dich nicht spielen.

Eine dieser Regeln ist, und das schon von Anfang an, nicht erst seit sie so viele Abos haben, das ein Account nicht mit anderen geteilt werden darf. Wie sich das mit Accounts verhält, den sich Familienmitglieder teilen, darüber bin ich nicht so genau informiert, da ich keine Kinder habe und mir meinen Account mit niemandem teile.

Tatsache aber ist, Du hast auf "Akzeptieren" geklickt, als Blizzard ausdrücklich das Accountsharing verboten hat. Azeroth ist Blizzards Welt, also gelten Blizzards Regeln. Du hast Dich mit den regeln einverstanden erklärt und sie dann gebrochen. Ergo: Blizzard bestraft Dich.

Ich frage mich nur wie ein GM es mitbekommen hat, das Du Deinen Account mit einem Freund teilst. Kann ja nur so sein, das Du oder Dein Freund es herumerzählt haben, oder? Tja, dann ist niemand Schuld als ihr selbst.

Mir ist schon klar, das, besonders für jüngere Leute, Schüler und so weiter, 13 Euro im Monat viel Geld sind und man froh ist, wenn man das nicht allein finanzieren muss. Auch kann ich verstehen, das Dein freund, der keinen eigenen Internetzugang hat, froh ist, mal ab und zu zocken zu können, keine Frage. Aber es ist eben so, das es immer jemand gibt, der das Sagen hat und der andere bestraft, die den Regeln nicht folgen. Deine Eltern streichen Dein Taschengeld, wenn Du etwas tust, obwohl sie es verboten haben. Der Staat sperrt Dich ins Gefängnis, wenn Du klauen gehst. Blizzard sperrt Deinen Account wenn Du Accountsharing machst.

Hart, unfair, aber so ist die Welt nunmal.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (10. Juli 2008)

citybreaker schrieb:


> Kann nicht verstehen, dass wenn das Teilen eines Acc ilegal ist, dann beim Lade Bildschirm am Anfang öfters mal steht:
> "Es kann gefahren mitbringen sich einen Account mit anderen zu teilen" nicht Orginal das selbe aber Sinngemäß.


Er KANN sich keinen eigenen Account machen...er hat weder internet noch erlauben seine eltern das...also gibt er mir 6 Euro.
ICh finde Blizazrd soltle sowas egal sein wieviele mit einem Account spielen solange sie das Geld für den Account bekommen.
UNd keiner von euch kann sagen das sie nicht dasselbe machen würden wenn sei wow spielen wollen und keinen eigene sINternet haben udn es nicht dürfen.


----------



## Shaguar93 (10. Juli 2008)

hi


ich glaube auch hier sind wir einfach "Echt im Flaschen Film"! xD 
ne scherz... also ...ich lese ja oft die buffed threads und es haben sich schon so einige spieler darüber beklagt das die gms immer frecher werden.also ich hab sehr selten etwas mit nem gm zu tun also kann ich dazu wenig sagen.aufjeden gab es hier auch mal einen fall wo der gm sagte :" heul doch!" das is echt das allerletzte... wofür zahlt man diese 13 €?man hat probleme in-game und wird angemeckert und blöd angemacht , lol 
naja kann dich verstehen is echt shit!

mfg Shaguar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (10. Juli 2008)

Niak schrieb:


> Welchen Teil von Accountsharing hast du nicht verstanden?
> "Unser Account" gibt es nicht. Entweder ist es seiner oder deiner, aber sicher
> nicht eurer. Würde in der praxis wahrscheinlich nie auffallen, es sei denn man
> ist so blöd und erzählt das ausgerechnet einem GM.


/sign


----------



## Gocu (10. Juli 2008)

Naja Blizzard ist aber auch bekannt für die schlechten GMs die haben mich auch immer genervt. Man darf da einen ganzen Tag warten wenn du dann so um die 8-16 Stunden (so war es kurz bevor ich aufgehört habe) wartest, bekommst du irgend eine Antwort die dir kein bisschen Hilft. Ansonsten bekommt man einfach Post die einem natürlich auch nicht weiterhelfen kann


----------



## Scred (10. Juli 2008)

mein bruder spielt auch manchmal mit meinem acc bin immer dabei da er meinen ersten acc gebannt hat
solltest max deinen freund 5 min oder 2-3 min mehr aleine spielen lassen dann kann sowas kaum vorkommen


----------



## Catweesel (10. Juli 2008)

Kommt zwar ziemlich komisch rüber das ganze, aber warum erwähnt dein Kumpel bzw Du, das ihr einen Account gemeinsam spielt ?
Wenn s nur um den Loot ging..... Irgendwie sehr komisch oder?

Und eins muss ich noch loswerden : Hast du schon was von der Rechtschreibprüfung gehört ? OBEN RECHTS DAS HÄKCHEN MIT DEM ABC drann, solltest du mal versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Auch wenn ich verstehn kann das du sicher auf 180 warst, als du den Tread hier erstellt hast.

Also dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweeety (10. Juli 2008)

Warum sagt ihr überhaupt ".. mein Freund/Bruder/Schwester/whatever .. hatte einen bug .. blabla.." ? Einfach sagen "ich hab das und das gesehen/ ist passiert .. blabla .." und garned erst von irgendwelchen Freunden reden.. ? 

ich logg auch oft für Freunde ein und schau für die ins AH oder mach ne Ini fertig oder so.. wenn ich dann nen GM anschreib sag ich einfach, dass ich der normale Besitzer bin .. is doch total latte..


----------



## Niak (10. Juli 2008)

Nordur schrieb:


> jap du hast recht das ist ja nen ding ...anstatt die spieler zu ärgern sollten die lieber sich gegenseitig platt machen DAS IST KEIN ACCOUNTSHARING soweit ich mich erinnere kannst du die auf der seite über den gm beschweren und denen das nochmal erzählen dan wird der gm für 3 stunden gebannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wunderbare Idee, erzähl nicht nur einem GM dass du gegen die AGB verstößt,
sondern wende Dich damit direkt an Blizzard.


----------



## Larmina (10. Juli 2008)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Er KANN sich keinen eigenen Account machen...er hat weder internet noch erlauben seine eltern das...also gibt er mir 6 Euro.
> ICh finde Blizazrd soltle sowas egal sein wieviele mit einem Account spielen solange sie das Geld für den Account bekommen.
> UNd keiner von euch kann sagen das sie nicht dasselbe machen würden wenn sei wow spielen wollen und keinen eigene sINternet haben udn es nicht dürfen.



Klar ist das kacke aber Blizz möchte eben Geld und die Leute die sich einen Acc teilen zahlen eben nur halb...


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (10. Juli 2008)

Mittlerweile sollte allgemein bekannt sein das der Support von WoW fürs Hinterteil ist. (Das trifft nicht auf alle GMs zu, aber auf viele, leider) Früher war Accountsharing nicht verboten soweit ich weiß, nur wurde es irgendwann einfach mal mit in die AGB's mit reingemischt. Da man da jedoch auch zugestimmt hat das Blizz ohne jegliche Gründe zu nennen deinen Account bannen darf, kannst du dagegen nichts machen. Am besten einfach die Klappe halten und im stillen darüber nachdenken was für ein Arsch dieser GM ist. Hast du jetzt einen Permban oder nur 3 Stunden/Tage bekommen?


----------



## Shaguar93 (10. Juli 2008)

jo das kann ich auch net verstehen warum man sagt das der freund/bruder / was auch immer am pc mit nem andern acc gezockt hat.. naja... war net sehr schlau ;D


----------



## Aragorn1994 (10. Juli 2008)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sollte allgemein bekannt sein das der Support von WoW fürs Hinterteil ist. (Das trifft nicht auf alle GMs zu, aber auf viele, leider) Früher war Accountsharing nicht verboten soweit ich weiß, nur wurde es irgendwann einfach mal mit in die AGB's mit reingemischt. Da man da jedoch auch zugestimmt hat das Blizz ohne jegliche Gründe zu nennen deinen Account bannen darf, kannst du dagegen nichts machen. Am besten einfach die Klappe halten und im stillen darüber nachdenken was für ein Arsch dieser GM ist. Hast du jetzt einen Permban oder nur 3 Stunden/Tage bekommen?


Naja trotz das er sagte ich verwarne dich steht in der Mail nur 3 stunden...soltle es mehr sein gehe ich damit echt nach Blizzard.


----------



## Mindista (10. Juli 2008)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt einen Permban oder nur 3 Stunden/Tage bekommen?



wenn es ein 3 stunden/tage- bann wäre, würde ich an seiner stelle die klappe halten über das vorgefallene.
weiterhin müsste er seinem freund mal in hintern treten, das dieser nix dergleichen mehr gegen über eines gms oder anderen mitspielern erwähnt.

solange blizzard/gms nix von account-sharring erfahren, wird auch nix unternommen, also einfach mal die klappe halten @TE#




Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Naja trotz das er sagte ich verwarne dich steht in der Mail nur 3 stunden...soltle es mehr sein gehe ich damit echt nach Blizzard.



mach das und dein account ist entgültig weg.
du willst dich doch nicht ernsthaft bei blizzard beschweren, das ein gm sich an die vertragsbedingungen hält und dich für das fehlverhalten bestraft, das du bzw dein freund ihm gegenüber auch noch zugegeben haben ??? wie naiv kann man sein....


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (10. Juli 2008)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Naja trotz das er sagte ich verwarne dich steht in der Mail nur 3 stunden...soltle es mehr sein gehe ich damit echt nach Blizzard.



Naja, das wäre wohl doch ein Fehler, du solltest das jetzt so hinnehmen und das nächste mal verschweigen das du dir den Account teilst.
Das ist halt so, als ob dich ein Polizist beim Kiffen erwischt und du dann vor Gericht gehst weil er dir deinen Joint weggenommen hat.


----------



## Shaguar93 (10. Juli 2008)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Naja, das wäre wohl doch ein Fehler, du solltest das jetzt so hinnehmen und das nächste mal verschweigen das du dir den Account teilst.
> Das ist halt so, als ob dich ein Polizist beim Kiffen erwischt und du dann vor Gericht gehst weil er dir deinen Joint weggenommen hat.


lol
hast aber recht


----------



## ChiaDharma (10. Juli 2008)

haha wie alt bist du? 11? 

ist doch egal was ihr da vereinbart,es ist immernoch gegen blizzards agb und du erzählst es da naiv dem gm.

hättest du es lieber für dich behalten^^


----------



## Larmina (10. Juli 2008)

Naja ist wie bei allem im Leben: "Lass dich nicht erwischen!" Nur die zweite Regel geht ned: "Wenn man dich erwischt hat dann LAUF!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. Juli 2008)

Autsch, das tut weh.
Das nennt man klassisches owned!
und zwar selfowned! Hats dem GM noch auf die Nase gebunden XD

Dass das verboten ist, solltest du wissen. Und nicht rumflamen
"Geschwister und so dürfen dass dann aber auch nicht."

Ich werde meine Schätzung über dein Alter und deine bisherige
Schulkarriere mal für mich behalten. Ich und mein Bruder können
sowas machen, wir können auch von meinem Account auf seinen
einen Char transen. Aber das können eben nur nahe Verwandte.

Das ist eben Blizzards-Firmenpolitik, und wer sich da beschwert 
soll doch HDRo oder was anderes zocken.

Sich jetzt noch zu beschweren beweist mir einiges.

Und an alle die sich über GM´s beschweren:

Habt ihr schonmal daran gedacht, dass das an euch liegt?
evtl. Steht ihr in Stormwind und fragt den Gm, wo eben jenes
liegt? ich denke dafür würde ich mal gleich mal einen einstündigen
bann verteilen...

Ich hatte schon ca. 70 Gespräche mit Gm´s, und immer
waren die Gm´s kompetent und sachlich, nie Arrogant und 
"bösartig" oder was auch immer ihr wollt. ihr macht das Game
und die Gm´s immer madig, obwohl ihr schon seit 6 Monaten HDRO 
spielt und keinen blassen schimmer mehr von dem Game habt,
hauptsache geflamed.

Meine Meinung!


----------



## ChiaDharma (10. Juli 2008)

es geht nicht ums beschweren.

wir machen es alle,verkaufen bei ebay etc. aber es blizzard noch auf die nase zu binden zeigt von seiner unreife.


----------



## Cathari (10. Juli 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon ca. 70 Gespräche mit Gm´s, und immer
> waren die Gm´s kompetent und sachlich, nie Arrogant und
> "bösartig" oder was auch immer ihr wollt. ihr macht das Game
> und die Gm´s immer madig, obwohl ihr schon seit 6 Monaten HDRO
> ...



Das kann so in's Protokoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (10. Juli 2008)

Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, es sind nicht alle GMs, ich hatte schon viele freundliche, kompetente und hilfsbereite GMs, dennen man angemerkt hat das sie gerne helfen, aber leider gibt es auch viele die nur zack zack ticket fertig machen wollen. Und dennen merkt man halt die fehlende Lust und die Macroantworten an..


----------



## Nexilein (10. Juli 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Einer der Gründe warum ich weg bin die Ignoranz der GM.
> Statt den fehler zu beheben und sich dafür zu Entschuldigen, wird der Spieler noch angeschwärzt.
> Hunderte von Geschwistern oder Eltern spielen so, bei mir hatten auch meine beiden Töchter wenn ich Arbeiten war Zugang



Sorry, aber wenn jemand sinngemäß sagt "Ich teile mir einen Account mit einem Freund", dann hat es nichts, aber rein garnichts mit Ignoranz zu tun wenn der GM sagt: "Ich verwarne dich weil du dir deinen Account mit einem Freund teilst".


----------



## Igi_90 (10. Juli 2008)

also wen das echt so war wie du es hier geschrieben hast, dann hab ich jetz noch mehr hass auf die GM´s.

waren früher schon nen arbeitsloser und haben sich gefragt wie kann ich denen das leben schwerer machen??

ich habs, ich werde GM !!


----------



## Emptybook (10. Juli 2008)

ich wurde auch schon verwarnt weil ich nach dem EM spiel als frankreich rausgekickt wurde 

aufnen franzmann server ging und Itallia bla bla ITALIA gespammt habe 


eine verwarnung zieht den bann mit sich 

bei mir wars die 2t sanfteste maßnahme ein 3stunden bann


Nichts gegen GM`s die machen ihren job gut 
ich habe bisjetzt nur gute erfahrungen gemacht 
also haste wohl die arschkarte gezogen 
gelitten


----------



## Raqill (10. Juli 2008)

Steht nicht in irgendeinen Tooltip das man Accounts teilen kann oder so ähnlich ? D:


----------



## Königmarcus (10. Juli 2008)

rechtschreibfehler ftw


----------



## XBaliósX (10. Juli 2008)

du bist eigentlich selbst schuld, wenn du direkt dem gm erklärst dass du etwas illegales betreibtst, dann ist es sein Job dich zu bannen. Spätestens nach der verwarnung wär ich halt mal ruhig gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (10. Juli 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Steht nicht in irgendeinen Tooltip das man Accounts teilen kann oder so ähnlich ? D:



Das steht beim Anmeldebildschirm. Und da steht "Das teilen eines Accounts kann zu gefährdung des Accs führen" oder so ähnlich. Hab auch vorher schonmal geschrieben, dass a) der Acc durch den anderen der mitshared weg sein kann oder b) durch Blizz^^


----------



## Reraiser (10. Juli 2008)

Acc-sharing ist halt mal verbeboten. Warum hängt ihr denn dies eigentlich an die große Glocke? Wenn ich nem GM schreibe ich Großmeister B hab grad gecheatet dann bekomme ich auch was auf die Mütze. 

Ich verstehe ja dass dein Kumpel/Freund kein I-Net hat und jetzt bei dir zockt. Aber in dieser virtuellen Welt welche von Blizzard geschaffen wurde zählen halt Blizzards Regeln. Und dazu gehört dass du deinen Acc nicht teilen darfst.


----------



## Laxera (10. Juli 2008)

naja habe gerade die erste seite dieses themas gelesen und mir fallen dazu ein paar dinge ein:

1. Blizz (so scheiße ich das auch finde) ist im recht (die legen in den AGB - die gelesen werden sollten...auch wenn es keiner macht - das sharing verboten ist (genau wie hacks und anderer crimps)

2. ich verstehe jeden der acc shared (kenne viele die es machen...meist nat. familienmitglieder...aber auch freunde die es so haben) und verstehe die motivation es zu tun (und werde sicher keinen dafür verpfeifen, weil ich finde, das es ok ist und erlaubt sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX


----------



## Die Kuh (10. Juli 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> *snip*
> Ich werde meine Schätzung über dein Alter und deine bisherige
> Schulkarriere mal für mich behalten.
> *snip*



Ich nehm's dir kurz ab. Laut Profil des Threaderstellers ist er 14.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Juli 2008)

Wie kann man nur so naiv sein...


----------



## Bratiboy (10. Juli 2008)

Lieba her blissard
ich habe mir dass program "pvphaxx bot" gelaudet
aber manschmahl hab ich disonegts und mein char geht von alein wohanders?
habe schon mid antivir nach keyloggern gesucht aber mein pc ist sauber! 100%
bitte helfen ?SOFORT UND JETZT UND VOR ALLEN ANDERN DU PFEIFE

PP selfowned würd ich sagen... 
du gehst auch mit gras zur polizei und beschwerst dich wenn sies dir wegnehmen und dich einlochen...
btw die gms in wow sind echt gut... man muss halt nur nett sein dann sind die auch nett...


----------



## Owock (10. Juli 2008)

hi Leute,

sorry, wenn ich das falsch verstehe, aber wenn das so ist, dass nur die Person auf dem Account spielen darf, auf die er personalisiert ist, dann dürften keine Minderjährigen das Spiel spielen, da sie,:

a. den Accoount auf den Namen eines Elternteiles angemeldet haben. (oder)

b. den Account auf ihren eigenen Namen angemeldet haben. Und da sie noch nicht über 18 sind ist das illegal.

...oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Die Kuh (10. Juli 2008)

Ja das siehst du falsch, da es eben für genau diesen Fall eine Klausel in den AGB gibt. Diese erlaubt den Eltern den Account für eine Person, für die sie erziehungsberechtigt sind zu erstellen.


----------



## Mindista (10. Juli 2008)

Owock schrieb:


> hi Leute,
> 
> sorry, wenn ich das falsch verstehe, aber wenn das so ist, dass nur die Person auf dem Account spielen darf, auf die er personalisiert ist, dann dürften keine Minderjährigen das Spiel spielen, da sie,:
> 
> ...



innerhalb der familie ist es wohl erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Juli 2008)

Owock schrieb:


> hi Leute,
> 
> sorry, wenn ich das falsch verstehe, aber wenn das so ist, dass nur die Person auf dem Account spielen darf, auf die er personalisiert ist, dann dürften keine Minderjährigen das Spiel spielen, da sie,:
> 
> ...




Mach dir gedanken


----------



## Andanwehn (10. Juli 2008)

Es haben zwar schon alle gesagt aber noch einmal deutlich:

1. Das Teilen von Accounts, ganz gleich mit wem, verwand, verschwägert oder nur bekannt, ist verboten.
2. Das dein Freund a) kein Internet hat und somit b) sich keinen Account erstellen kann stimmt nicht und Interessiert auch keinen. (Das erstellen eines eigenen Accounts wäre Ihm ja über deinen Internetanschluss möglich gewesen.)
3. Wie ich schon sagte, ob dein Kumpel Inet hat oder nicht oder dir 6 oder 60 € gibt ist völlig uninteressant, da das nutzen eines Spielaccounts von mehr als einer Person schlichtweg verboten ist.
4. Ob das jetzt fies oder böse von Blizzard ist, musst du für dich ganz alleine entscheiden. Fakt ist: Es ist rechtens.
5. Ebenso Fakt ist, Blizzard wird es nicht lassen ob dus nun gut findest oder nicht.
6. Ob andere das so wie ihr machen oder nicht ... hmmm... Denk mal ne Sekunde drüber nach ob das jetzt ne juristisch unanfechtbare Begründung ist oder nicht.



So Long


----------



## Gradius@PTR (10. Juli 2008)

Also du hättest ernsthaft nicht erwähnen sollen dass du mit 2 Leuten auf dem Account spielst. egal wie logisch es ist das du ihn teilst, ein GM macht was ihm vorgeschrieben ist und nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Du hattest leider das Pech an so einen roboter GM ohne erkennbaren Verstand zu kommen der dazu nch einen schlechten Tag hat und nur darauf aus ist leute aus irgendeinem Grund zu bannen.


----------



## bogus666 (10. Juli 2008)

Warum hacken die Leute immer auf den GMs rum? Denkt ihr eigentlich auch daran, dass die GMs selber auch nur interne Richtlinien / Regeln / Prozesse verfolgen?

Und jetzt stellt euch alle mal vor was passieren wuerde, wenn Blizzard Accountsharing nicht mehr verbieten wuerde ... unter anderem ist Accountsharing nun mal einer der Hauptgruende warum Accounts gehackt werden.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Juli 2008)

l2ticket

Sorry, aber wer jahrelang in Kauf nimmt gegen die AGBs zu verstoßen und sich dann drüber aufregt, weil er noch zu dumm ist das zu verschleiern und es dem GM auf die Nase bindet ist echt selbst Schuld.


----------



## skunkie (10. Juli 2008)

> Statt den fehler zu beheben und sich dafür zu Entschuldigen, wird der Spieler noch angeschwärzt.


Was für ein Fehler? Accountsharing ist nun mal verboten, das ist Fakt. Wer außerden noch so naiv ist und dem GM das erzählt, braucht sich nicht zu wundern. Und zu Geschwistern sei gesagt, daß das Spielen der Kinder auf dem elterlichen Account erlaubt ist, natürlich unter deren Kontrolle. Und hört endlich auf, die AGB's immer für euch zurecht zubiegen.


----------



## Owock (10. Juli 2008)

Andanwehn schrieb:


> Es haben zwar schon alle gesagt aber noch einmal deutlich:
> 
> 1. Das Teilen von Accounts, ganz gleich mit wem, verwand, verschwägert oder nur bekannt, ist verboten.



also was jetzt? -.-


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. Juli 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> also wen das echt so war wie du es hier geschrieben hast, dann hab ich jetz noch mehr hass auf die GM´s.
> 
> waren früher schon nen arbeitsloser und haben sich gefragt wie kann ich denen das leben schwerer machen??
> 
> ich habs, ich werde GM !!



Um Gm zu werden musst du mehrere Fremdsprachen können und einen
höheren Abschluss haben. Um Gm zu werden muss man beweisen dass man
eine hohe geistige Reife besitzt.

Das sind Dinge die ich bei dir so weit nicht sehe.

Und Bratiboy muss ich vollkommen recht geben... vor allem der letzte Satz...


----------



## Seek (10. Juli 2008)

Klarer Fall von Eigene Dummheit.

mehr muss man dazu net sagen


----------



## skunkie (10. Juli 2008)

> Du hattest leider das Pech an so einen roboter GM ohne erkennbaren Verstand zu kommen


Ich finde es eine Frechheit, daß einerseits Beiträge, die gegen die Netiquette verstoßen, gelöscht werden, aber anderseits, Kinder, die nichts Produktives machen, außer über GM und deren Arbeit zu meckern, sich hier austoben können. Gruß an Moderatoren.


----------



## AerobicClub (10. Juli 2008)

> 1. Einrichtung eines World of Warcraft-Accounts.
> 
> A. Sie können einen (1) Benutzer-Account (nachfolgend als "Account" bezeichnet) erstellen, mit dem Sie World of Warcraft spielen und den Dienst entsprechend den in dieser Vereinbarung enthaltenen Bestimmungen, Bedingungen und Einschränkungen benutzen können. Um einen Account einzurichten, müssen Sie eine "natürliche Person" sein und in dem Land, in dem Sie Ihren Wohnsitz haben, die Volljährigkeit erreicht haben. Körperschaften, Gesellschaften mit beschränkter Haftung, Personengesellschaften oder sonstige Rechtssubjekte, die keine "natürlichen Personen" sind, sind zur Einrichtung eines Accounts nicht berechtigt, und durch Annahme dieser Vereinbarung erklären Sie und sichern zu, dass Sie die zuvor genannten Voraussetzungen erfüllen. Falls Sie einen Account für Ihr Kind eröffnen, sind Sie sich dessen bewusst und damit einverstanden, dass es Ihrer Verantwortung als gesetzlicher Vertreter obliegt, zu entscheiden, ob World of Warcraft für Ihr Kind geeignet ist. Sie dürfen Ihren Account nicht gemeinsam mit anderen Personen nutzen, es sei denn, Sie sind ein Elternteil oder Vormund; in diesem Fall dürfen Sie einem (1) minderjährigen Kind die Benutzung Ihres Accounts gewähren, sofern dieser nicht gleichzeitig von Ihnen genutzt wird. Sie haften für sämtliche Nutzungen des Accounts. Selbst wenn etwas Gegenteiliges in dieser Vereinbarung aufgeführt sein sollte, erkennen Sie an und stimmen Sie zu, dass sie keinen Eigentums- oder Besitzanspruch an dem Account haben.



WORLD OF WARCRAFT - NUTZUNGSBESTIMMUNGEN


----------



## Crosis (10. Juli 2008)

sp0tz schrieb:


> Nein, bei Geschwistern wäre das legal weil ihr den selben Nachnamen habt. Der Account ist nur auf einen von euch personalisiert... deswegen redet man da wohl von Account sharing...
> 
> In Zukunft einfach nicht mehr erwähnen, dass ihr den selben Account benutzt und gut ists...


also du bist wohl im falschen film bei der accounterstellung gibt man vor- *und* nachnamen an also wenn geschwister nicht den gleichen vor+nachnamen haben bleibt es illigal. ansonsten würde man ja seinen account einfach unter Müller anmelden und schwups dürfte halb deutschland legal an einem account zocken

back to topic: accountsharing wird nur verboten damit blizzard mehr einnehmen kann dein freund zahlt zwar 6€ an dich aber er müsste normal 13€ an blizzard zahlen. also nicht erwähnen das ihr den acc teilt. btw den gm solltest auf jedenfall anschwärzen der hat ja nach deiner erzählung netma das problem gelöst^^

aso der hat das wohl an dem spielverhalten bemerkt das ihr den acc teilt


----------



## Clieli (10. Juli 2008)

Ich mien .... na gut .. ist nicht schön wenn man gebannt wird.. aber, naja, wenn man dem GM auch auf die Nase binden muss, dass man seinen Account teilt (was ja eigentlich sinnlos ist es dem GM mitzuteilen) und ja, Pech gehabt, aber bei Regelverstoß ist klar da muss es ein bann sein . Einfach die Klappe halten .. soll manchmal helfen.


----------



## Talhea (10. Juli 2008)

Wo steht denn eigentlich, dass Accountsharing innerhalb der Familie erlaubt ist?
Ein Minderjährige darf den Account nutzen der auf einem Erziehungsberechtigten gemeldet ist, das heißt aber nicht, dass die ganze Familie den Account nutzen darf.

@Te Du hast gesagt Blizz kann es ja egal sein, ob ihr zusammen an einem Account spielt, die bekommen ja eh ihr Geld. Eben nicht, hättet ihr zwei Accounts würde Blizz 26 € bekommen, und nicht 13 €.

Warum Accountsharing verboten ist?
Wegen Powerlvln. Blizz will es einfach unterbinden in ein paar Tagen aufs Höchstlevel zu kommen. Was ja nur möglich ist, wenn man sich den Account teilt.


----------



## Xordon (10. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß nicht so recht, für mich klingt das ganze so unrealistisch. Der GM kann ja nicht durch eine magische Monitor-Software-Webcam sehen wer gerade vorm Rechner sitzt. In dem Fall müsste eure Anfrage ja entweder "Ich und mein Freund spielen zusammen mit dem selben Account und wir haben da ein Problem" gelautet haben, oder die Gruppenmitglieder haben euch vielleicht verpfiffen.
Den GM kannst du in dem Fall allerdings nicht beschuldigen, er hält sich schließlich nur an die Richtlinien die Blizzard ihm vorgibt und die er durchsetzen muss um seinen Job zu behalten.
Einen Perma-Ban fände ich allerdings überzogen, eine Verwarnung dürfte da auch fürs erste reichen.


----------



## skunkie (10. Juli 2008)

> also du bist wohl im falschen film bei der accounterstellung gibt man vor- und nachnamen an also wenn geschwister nicht den gleichen vor+nachnamen haben bleibt es illigal.


Tu dir selber einen Gefallen und lies die AGB'S einfach mal durch und schreib nicht so einen Quark.


----------



## kleemus (10. Juli 2008)

naja ich und mein kumpel haben geteilte accs, aber trotzdem, da wir uns mehr als 10 jahre kennen wissen wir auch unsere pw und naja mich hat man noch net gebannt, ermahnt oder sonst was...außer einmal, habe ich das gesagt, dass er mein pw weiß und der GM sagte, wenn er das nochmal mitbekommt, bekommen wir ärger, also sry habe da schon echt eniges miterlebt in wow, aber manchmal sind GM´s wirklich unfreundlich unf einfach nur dreist...
P.S. mein kumpel wurde aus seinen gilden geschmissen, weil ich mal kurz drauf war...die leute, die spielen sind als auch net immer viel schlauer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skunkie (10. Juli 2008)

> Warum Accountsharing verboten ist?
> Wegen Powerlvln. Blizz will es einfach unterbinden i


Das hat damit garnichst zu tun, es geht in der Hauptsache um Probleme, die dabei entstehen können, wenn z.B. dein Freund Zoff auf dich hat und löscht deinen Mainchar, macht Stunk auf deinem Server oder verkauft dein Lieblingsschwert. Diesen Fall gab es wirklich und endete mit Mord.


----------



## Frostbitten (10. Juli 2008)

Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Bei jedem Patch bestätigst du erneut die Annahme der AGB's und somit bist du auch an sie gebunden (sofern sie nicht rechtswidrig sind, was bei einer Firma wie Blizzard sicherlich von zig Anwälten untersucht wurde, also somit wegfällt). Die Entscheidung ob solche Klauseln Sinn machen oder nicht, haben halt nicht wir zu treffen, denn wenn wir sie nicht annehmen, dann wird auch nicht gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, man darf halt nicht so unklug sein und das auch noch zugeben, nachprüfen können sie das sowieso nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also in Zukunft einfach nicht mehr darüber äußern und schon ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## kleemus (10. Juli 2008)

ich habe mal mit wow aufgehört, ne zeitlang, und da hatte er immer noch mein pw und er hat sich das ganze geld und die sachen alle genommen und letztendlich verkauft, weil er mich falsch verstanden hat, ich sagte lass die sachen da und verkaufs net, kp was man daran falsch verstehen kann, und leuten, den man ein pw anvertraut, die würde man auch net töten O_O
also wenn dann schon ist man wütend auf sie, aber wozu hat man einen mund, damit man mit einander drüber reden kann >.>
und die fälle, die von blizz genannt werden, sind doch wirklich eher selten!
mich hat erst vorhin ein typ vom power lvln angecschrieben, man sagt einfach.."nein, kein interesse" und weg sind sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


egal egal ich halt mich mal daraus, wer sein acc teilt oder pw vergibt, sollte wissen, wen er es gibt...nämlich nur leute, die man auch kennt!


----------



## mordecai (10. Juli 2008)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht und auch nicht die ganzen Spekulationen, wie der "böse" GM nur drauf kommen konnte, daß Accountshring betrieben wurden.

Wer lesen kann, ist ganz klar im Vorteil, denn der TE hat in seinen Dialog mit dem GM selbst erwähnt, daß er sich den Account mit seinen Freund teil und gesagt, der Account gehört *uns*. 
Ganz klar eigene Schuld. Wenn ich nen account teile, binde ich es doch keinen GM auf die Nase.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zum GM, der hatte doch gar keine andere Wahl. Schon mal dran gedacht, daß die Chats der GM protokolliert werden und zB von Vorgesetzten ausgewertet werden. Er hätte sich dann rechtfertigen müssen, warum er nix getan hat, obwohl ganz klar Accountsharing vorlag.

Und sich dann hier noch aufregen. Dreist. Und Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. Juli 2008)

was sagst du das dem auch?


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

*mordecai recht geb in allen punkten*


----------



## skunkie (10. Juli 2008)

Das Schlimmste ist ja, alle klicken die AGB's weg, aber die wenigsten wissen, was da drin steht. Das ist wie mit dem Kleingedruckten. Ihr könnt zwar Lizenzbedingungen nicht verweigern, wenn ihr die Software wollt, aber lest doch spaßenshalber das Ganze mal durch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexidos (10. Juli 2008)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> GM:,,Du lässt deinen Freund auf dienem Account spielen´´.



Wie wärs mit einem einfachen , simplen : Nein.

o.O

Gehst ja auch ned zur Polizeit nachem du ne Bank ausgeraubt hast ...

>.<


----------



## Sebasti92 (10. Juli 2008)

Finde ich Richtig Richtig RICHTIG! Scheisse von blizz mit den verwarnungen usww.. bei Tagestipp heisst es doch Wenn man sich den Account mit andern teil besteht immer ein Sicherheitsrisiki, dieses risiko wird von blizz selbst verursacht.. wurde schon 100 mal wegen so shit gebannt!


----------



## Die Kuh (10. Juli 2008)

Ach Sebasti92. Du weißt doch, daß es verboten ist bei rot zu fahren, oder? Und nun wird immer gesagt, es kann zu Unfällen kommen, wenn man bei rot fährt. Diese Aussage ändert nichts am Verbot. Genauso ist das bei den Accounts.


----------



## blindhai (10. Juli 2008)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was erwartest du denn für eine Antwort wenn du gegen die AGB von Blizzard verstösst und auch kein Problem damit hast? Du hast entweder die Möglichkeit nur noch alleine den Account zu benutzen oder den Account mit deinem Freund zu teilen und es niemanden zu sagen...merkt ja auch keiner...es sei denn du reibst es denene unter die Nase.


----------



## 13101987 (10. Juli 2008)

Man könnte hier noch ne Endlosdiskussion führen, aber fest steht, dass die Situation für dich Kacke ist und (fast) jeder von uns deinen Frust verstehen kann, aber der GM hat nunmal richtig gehandelt.
Da kann man wohl nix dran machen und daher solltet ihr beim nächsten Mal vorsichtiger sein und das net direkt sagen


----------



## Kyralena (10. Juli 2008)

Tja, so hart es auch klingen mag. Die Schuld liegt ganz alleine bei Dir.

1. Hast Du gegen die AGBs verstossen (die Du ja beim Erstellen Deines Accounts und bei jedem Patch bestätigst)
2. Hast Du es dann noch einem GM brühwarm auf den Teller gelegt.



> Und zum GM, der hatte doch gar keine andere Wahl. Schon mal dran gedacht, daß die Chats der GM protokolliert werden und zB von Vorgesetzten ausgewertet werden. Er hätte sich dann rechtfertigen müssen, warum er nix getan hat, obwohl ganz klar Accountsharing vorlag.



Die machen halt "nur" ihren Job. Und ich finde auch, das sie den gut machen.
Bisher habe ich immer den Eindruck gehabt, das, wer auch immer Probleme mit einem GM hatte, daran nicht ganz unschuldig war. Man kann denen vielleicht vorwerfen, das sie fast nur Makros nutzen aber sonst... Sind halt auch nur Menschen.

Und was Deinen Freund angeht.
Ist zwar nett von Dir, das Du es ihm ermöglichst auch mal WOW zu spielen, aber er hätte sich halt einfach einen eigenen Account auf Deinem Rechner erstellen können und es wäre alles in Ordnung gewesen. Das der Schuss nach hinten losgeht, hätte Dir selber klar werden müssen. Selbst wenn Du die AGBs nicht gelesen hast (wurde schon erwähnt, das Du bestätigst, das Du die gelesen hast? *Ironie aus*), so wurde bestimmt schon mal etwas in der Art in irgendeinem Channel im Game gepostet.
Auf Perenolde gibt es jedesmal einen kleinen Aufstand wenn jemand z.B. seinen Account tauschen will und das dann auch noch lauthals im Handelschannel postet. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das Du das nicht gewusst hast.

Um jetzt zum Ende zu kommen.
Wie auch schon früher zu lesen war, ist das Kind ja nun mal in den sprichwörtlichen Brunnen gefallen. Ändern kannst Du es nicht. Also Klappe halten, nicht weiter darauf herumreiten (vor allem nicht über den bösen, bösen GM beschweren) und daraus eine Lehre ziehen. Wer weiss, ob vielleicht ein anderer GM nicht eine noch härtere Strafe verhängen würde als nur eine Verwarnung / kurzen Bann.

In der Hoffnung, das Du (bzw. ihr *hust*) dadurch nicht den Spass am Spiel verloren habt, wünsche ich hiermit allseits eine gute Nacht und noch viel Spaß bei WOW
Eure Kathi


----------



## Rollover (10. Juli 2008)

...tztz ehrlichkeit wird bestraft in Deutschland, sollte man wissen 

   von daher selbst schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (10. Juli 2008)

Was hast du denn genau gesagt? "Mein Freund hat mit einer Gruppe einen Boss gekillt, allerdings können die den nicht looten" Bei sowas sollten Gm´s doch eigentlich eine Ausnahme machen. Immerhin steht auch bei den Tips des Tages :"Zeigt euren Freunden die Welt von Azeroth, aber geht auch mal mit ihnen nach draußen" (stimmt jetzt so nicht genau, aber so ähnlich geht das^^) Unter "zeigen" kann man doch auch verstehen ihn mal kurz einen Boss killen zu lassen? Man darf seinen Kumpel ja wohl ein paar Tasten drücken lassen. 
Naja im Endeffekt biste aber selbst schuld, wenn du es schon zugibst. Ist doch bekannt dass man dadurch nen Bann kriegt.


----------



## Crosis (10. Juli 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> Tu dir selber einen Gefallen und lies die AGB'S einfach mal durch und schreib nicht so einen Quark.





> WORLD OF WARCRAFT - NUTZUNGSBESTIMMUNGEN
> 
> Willkommen bei Blizzard Entertainments Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game, World of Warcraft® ("World of Warcraft"). World of Warcraft ist das urheberrechtlich geschützte Werk von Blizzard Entertainment, Inc. und/oder seinen Lizenzgebern (zusammenfassend "Blizzard Entertainment"), und jede Nutzung von Blizzard Entertainments urheberrechtlich geschützten Online-Services World of Warcraft (nachfolgend als "Service" bezeichnet) unterliegt den in diesen Nutzungsbestimmungen enthaltenen Bestimmungen und Bedingungen, einschließlich sämtlicher zukünftiger Änderungen, die auf die in Abschnitt 14 genannte Art und Weise erfolgen (nachfolgend als "Nutzungsbestimmungen" bzw. "Vereinbarung" bezeichnet). Diese Vereinbarung erweitert, aber ersetzt oder verdrängt nicht den Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag (die "EULA"), der Bestandteil des World of Warcraft-Softwarepakets ist und dessen Bestimmungen die World of Warcraft-Software unterliegt. Jede Nutzung von World of Warcraft, die nicht in Einklang mit diesen Nutzungsbestimmungen steht, ist ausdrücklich untersagt. Sie bestätigen hiermit, das Sie eine "natürliche Person" und mindestens 18 Jahre alt sind bzw. in dem Land, dessen Staatsangehörigkeit Sie besitzen, die Volljährigkeit erreicht haben und dass Sie diese Nutzungsbedingungen anerkennen, entweder für sich selbst oder stellvertretend für ein (1) minderjähriges Kind, dessen Elternteil oder Vormund Sie sind und das Sie zur Benutzung Ihres auf dem Service erstellten Accounts (der "Account") autorisiert haben.
> 
> ...


wer schreibt hier Quark? nach dieser Nutzungsbestimmung(von http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html) muss man für jedes kind einen Account anlegen und man darf den dann nicht selbst benutzen also les dir mal lieber selbst alles durch


----------



## Kalyptus (10. Juli 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich werde meine Schätzung über dein Alter und deine bisherige
> Schulkarriere mal für mich behalten.



Ja typisch gross die Klappe über Schulbildung aufreissen, und dann sowas ....




ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich und mein Bruder können
> sowas machen, wir können auch von meinem Account auf seinen
> einen Char transen. Aber das können eben nur nahe Verwandte.




*ICH* und mein Bruder.........

Jaja der Esel nennt sich immer zuerst.
Aber ein Schlaui sein wollen.


----------



## Plakner (10. Juli 2008)

Einfach "Kumpel" durch "Bruder" ersetzen wennd mit Gm sprichst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sayonara Simon (10. Juli 2008)

Naja was soll man dazu sagen:

1. Einem GM mitzuteilen das man seinen Acc mit jemand anderem teilt is wirklich suboptimal

2. Ich versteh nicht wie hier manche über den GM meckern können der einfach nur seinen Job gemacht hat und dabei völlig sachlich blieb. Ich hatte schon mehrere Gespräche mit GMs und alle waren freundlich und hilfsbereit. Wie man in den Wald ruft und so...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG

Sayonara S.


----------



## Owock (10. Juli 2008)

huhu,

nochmal ganz kurz zu dem meiner Person:

Mein Account ist auf meinen Vater angemeldet. Ich bin 14 (bitte jetzt keine geflame). Wenn mein Vater jetzt auch auf meinem Acount spielen würde wäre das also illegal? Oo


----------



## Ouna (10. Juli 2008)

Owock schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> nochmal ganz kurz zu dem meiner Person:
> 
> Mein Account ist auf meinen Vater angemeldet. Ich bin 14 (bitte jetzt keine geflame). Wenn mein Vater jetzt auch auf meinem Acount spielen würde wäre das also illegal? Oo





> Sie dürfen Ihren Account nicht gemeinsam mit anderen Personen nutzen, es sei denn, Sie sind ein Elternteil oder Vormund; in diesem Fall dürfen Sie einem (1) minderjährigen Kind die Benutzung Ihres Accounts gewähren, sofern dieser nicht gleichzeitig von Ihnen genutzt wird.



Heißt wenn nur du alleine auf diesem Account spielst und nicht dein Vater ist es "legal". Wenn dein Vater auch spielen will müsste er sich einen eigenen Account erstellen.


----------



## Gias (10. Juli 2008)

Sry aber wie kommt man darauf bei sowas ehrlich zu sein? 

Botten, Goldhandel, Acc-Sharing, Acc-Verkauf funktioniert alles nur auf dem stillen Einvernständnis darüber zu schweigen,
wenn du es so rausposaunst provoziert du es ja nur selbst gebannt zu werden


----------



## Rosengarten (10. Juli 2008)

1. Verstehe ich nicht warum du unbedingt sagen musstest, dass dein Freund mit dir einen Account teilt.
2. Sollten sie sich über jeden Account die sie derzeitig noch haben freuen.
3. Teilt sich mindestens jeder 5 einen Account mit seiner Familie oder Freunden.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (11. Juli 2008)

Ich raff zwar nicht, wo das Problem von Kalyptus liegt, aber ich denke es wär am 
besten seinen Grundlosen flame zu ignorieren. Ich habe Schule hinter mir, und
wenn ein Lolkiddie einen Fred aufmacht, in dem er heult, er mache etwas falsch 
und wird deswegen bestraft, UND dass das auch noch ungerecht sein soll, dann weiß
ich nicht, warum ich das nicht sagen darf? (langer Satz O.o)

Und wenn ich sage, dass die GM-Flamer keine Beweise für den Bockmist bringen
(wie einen Screen) und daher wohl auch kein Recht haben zu flamen, kann ich nicht
nachvollziehen was daran falsch sein soll.


----------



## Dragon~of~Death (11. Juli 2008)

naja das ist zwar schon mies wenn man gebannt wird dafür, aber in dem fall bist du / ihr nunmal wirklich selber schuld.
ich kenne auch leute die dies tun, aber a) interessiert mich das nicht und b) wird es keiner erfahren weil die sich absprechen bevor die ein ticket (wenn nötig) schreiben.

aber mal ehrlich ich finde es auch besser wenn blizzard da eine "lockerung" einführen sollte, z.b. wenn freund / freundin oder andere enger bekannte sich einen teilen wollen. denn warum soll sich ein Paar 2 acc zulegen wenn sie doch auch ebenso gut über einen spielen können - naja ausser man hat 2 pc's  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann ist das wieder was anderes.
natürlich sollte es weiterhin verbote für acc-sharing geben, für diejenigen die sich die acc's mit 3-5 leuten teilen um einige 70er zu erstellen um den acc. (oder die spielzeit) dann bei ebay für richtig kohle zu verkaufen.
als lösung könnte blizz ja in der accverwaltung soetwas mit einfügen, wie acc-sharing mit .... eintragen - dort gibt man dann an mit welcher person (nur 1) man sich den acc teilen möchte. blizz kann dann ja z.b. die kopien beider ausweise anfordern um zu prüfen das die personen auch zusammen wohnen usw. - dies wäre denke ich eine akzeptable lösung für viele ohne angst haben zu müssen gebannt / gesperrt zu werden weil es doch vll. irgendwie ans licht gekommen ist das sie den acc teilen.


greetz und gn8


----------



## gz2k (11. Juli 2008)

dummheit muss bestraft werden... die kiddyGMs nutzen jede gelegenheit zum bannen und du trollo erzählst denen noch
von deinem acc sharing^^


----------



## Headshriker (11. Juli 2008)

Blizz hatte Acc-sharing schon immer verboten offiziel damit spieler keine unfairen vorteile gegenüber anderen haben (einer zockt tags eienr nachts doppelte lvl geschwindigkeit und doppeltes einkommen) und ich persönlich denke auch das das zu beginn auch noch im vordergrund stand heute denke ich das es immer noch ein teil der begründng ist und der andere halt um noch mehr spieler in die welt von world of warcraft zu bringen.

zum thema GM:

hab net oft kontakt mit ihnen meistens reichts schon wenn ich en kumpel um hilfe frage wie ich einen bug umgehen kann oder wieder rauskomme und wenn waren die meistens schnell da ( max. wartezeit bei mir 1/2 stunde) und waren auch relativ freundlich.
denkt mal drüber nach ihr beschwert euch einer seits das es immer ewig dauert bis en Gm antwortet udn andererseits das er euch nur mit halb fertigen andworten abspeißt die aebr trozdem alles sagen was ihr braucht ( anscheint um schneller fertig zu werden) des schließt sich en bissel aus finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  außerdem sind das auch nur menschen und die wollen auch ihrgentwann anch hause


----------



## Zachariaz (11. Juli 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich werde meine Schätzung über dein Alter und deine bisherige
> Schulkarriere mal für mich behalten.



Schonmal von Legasthenie gehört? Wenn derjenige/diejenige das ABC-Button nicht gefunden oder gesehen hat, dann solltest du besser nicht auf Rechtschreibreformen hinweisen und die Leute nach Schulabschlüssen befragen. Das ist genauso wenig lustig, wie selbstverständlich.



ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon ca. 70 Gespräche mit Gm´s, und immer
> waren die Gm´s kompetent und sachlich, nie Arrogant und
> "bösartig" oder was auch immer ihr wollt. ihr macht das Game
> und die Gm´s immer madig, obwohl ihr schon seit 6 Monaten HDRO
> ...


Es gibt genug Spieler, die sich über die Arbeit der GMs beschweren. Dann hast du einfach Glück gehabt. Kompetenzen werden bei keinem Menschen groß geschrieben, nur, weil er arbeitet. Manche Mitarbeiter verhalten sich gut, andere schlecht. Und wenn das der Fall war, konnte der GM genauso sachlich bleiben und die Lage schildern...

Vorschlag?

*GM:,,Du lässt deinen Freund auf deinem Account spielen?´´.*
Ich:,,Nein UNSER Account...er hat kein eigenes Internet also gibt er mir 6 Euro im Monat zut so die hälfte bei und spielt mit mir an meinem Rechner´´
*GM:,,Du weißt schon, dass dies unter Accountsharing läuft?´´*
Ich:,,Nein...schon seid der account vor mehr als 2 Jahren besteht zahlt er mit weil er kei I-net hat und kann so bei mir spielen´´
*GM:,,Dieser Account ist aber auf dich personalisiert...´´*
Ich:,,Nein er ist auf UNS personalisiert...wir haben uns schon vor accounterstellung geeinigt weil wir uns seid 8 Jahren kennen das wir uns den Account zusammen bezahlen und darauf spielen´´
*GM:,,Ich muss dir leider mitteilen, dass du die AGBs bestätigt hast. Accountsharing ist bei uns verboten. Ich muss dir eine Verwarnung aussprechen und deinen Account für eine gewisse Zeit sperren.´´*
Ich:,,Moment...dann müssten doch auch die accoutns von geschwistern und so gebannt werden.´´
*GM:,,Bei weiteren Fragen findest du in der E-Mail ausführliche Details dazu. Tut mir leid!´´*

Vll. könnte der GM sich mal so verhalten, mmh? :-)

Wenn diese Mitarbeiter keine Lust haben zu arbeiten, dann sollten sie den Job wechseln. Irgendwo muss man ja den Götterkomplex abstellen, oder etwa nicht?

Gruss!


----------



## Xplaya (11. Juli 2008)

1. Lesen Bildet (Ja manche glauben das nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

2. Selbst Schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Xplaya


----------



## etmundi (11. Juli 2008)

Namaste 
wie Ulli Wickert schon sagte:

Der ehrliche ist der dumme.


----------



## Totemwächter (11. Juli 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Einer der Gründe warum ich weg bin die Ignoranz der GM.
> Statt den fehler zu beheben und sich dafür zu Entschuldigen, wird der Spieler noch angeschwärzt.
> Hunderte von Geschwistern oder Eltern spielen so, bei mir hatten auch meine beiden Töchter wenn ich Arbeiten war Zugang


Äh was hat das mit Ignoranz zu tun? der gm ist im spiel wie eine art Polizist! und wenn du falsch parkst musst du halt blechen, meistens ist es den gm bzw Polizisten auch nicht wohl dabei, wenn sie sogar  sogar bekannte sind! aber es gibt regeln die einzuhalten sind und wer die missachtet und das noch förmlich vom Polizisten sagt "Hey guck mal die Flasche hat mir grad der typ da gekauft weil ich noch zu jung bin" ist selbst schuld und in solchen fällen von mir kein mitleid oder sonstiges ich finde Blizzard bzw der gm hat genau richtig gehandelt.


----------



## Delwod (11. Juli 2008)

1. ich habe mir die AGB´s durchgelsene komplet beim abschlissen des accounts und auch noch die ersten 6x nach updat weil es ja oft mehr gibt und neues und dar steht eindeutig drin das du das nicht darfst aber es ist wie bei vielen anderen sachen verpoten und geduldet sind 2 verschidene sachen normal sagt keiner was wenn du dir ein account mit jemand teilst nur sohlte man es nie so an die große glocke hängen ich zb in dein fahl hätte gesagt das mir das problem pasirt ist ( boss mob drop weg)

MTF
Delwod


ps. Sorry für schreibfehler bin Legesteniker!


----------



## Totemwächter (11. Juli 2008)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Er KANN sich keinen eigenen Account machen...er hat weder internet noch erlauben seine eltern das...also gibt er mir 6 Euro.
> ICh finde Blizazrd soltle sowas egal sein wieviele mit einem Account spielen solange sie das Geld für den Account bekommen.
> UNd keiner von euch kann sagen das sie nicht dasselbe machen würden wenn sei wow spielen wollen und keinen eigene sINternet haben udn es nicht dürfen.


doch ich, ich würde an die frische Luft gehen oder die deutsche Rechtschreibung lernen und vll noch das groß und klein schreiben dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemwächter (11. Juli 2008)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Naja trotz das er sagte ich verwarne dich steht in der Mail nur 3 stunden...soltle es mehr sein gehe ich damit echt nach Blizzard.


rofl XD und was willste sagen "Ey der gm hat mich gebannt ich war 3 stunden auf mich alleine gestellt weil ich geteilt habe mein account mit freund!!!einselfeins! das nix gut!" *in Gedanken abspiel*


----------



## Chillers (11. Juli 2008)

Xplaya schrieb:


> 1. Lesen Bildet (Ja manche glauben das nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also, was mir spontan dazu einfällt ist die Geschichte mit dem geteilten Zahnstocher.... ich hatte meinen verloren und fragte beim GM nach, ob er den gefunden hätte..im Spiel, im chat oder bei einem der anderen zwanglosen chars, die noch so meinen meinen avatar ab und an benutzen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der GM meinte *Nein!* und war nicht willens, mir beim Suchen zu helfen. Erstmal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als ich ihm dann mit einer Klage drohte, weil mein Onkel Zahnarzt ist und meine Nichte in einer Dönerbude jobbt, wo Zahnstocher Mangelware sind, machte sich der GM auf die Suche nach dem verlorenen Zahnstocher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er fand ihn nicht im Wald von Elwynn, nicht in Molton Core und auch nicht in den Zangarmarschen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alle Zahnstocherfast/-mit-/kaumbenutzer waren sprachlos und verzweifelt, weil kein TS mehr ging. Jede/r hatte grip zwischen den Zähnen und es war nur noch ein Kauderwelsch allerorten. Wir nuschelten nur noch herum und keine/r konnte den/die andere/n verstehen. War das eine plaque!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Niemand hat da nach Nutzungsbestimmungen gefragt, obwohl wir da den GM ganz klaaar abused haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Noch Fragen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der GM sucht immer noch....wo ist mein Zahnstocher???? Irgenwo hiier???  


Hälft suchen pls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Yours sincecerissfully

CHILLERS


----------



## Jurok (11. Juli 2008)

Ich find des totaler schwachsinn die sind total Behi***** aber was solls sind ihre "regeln" nextes mal tust du so als wärs dir passiert dein kumpel solls dir erklären was weiß ich des mit dem sharing is totaler schwachsinn am besten noch wenn ne ganze familie da spielt sollen se alle 4-?? personen versch. acc haben damit die 50€ mehr im monat haben also ehrlich... über sowas kann man sich echt aufregen 0 verständniss+menschenverstand 
naja was solls ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  whoooosa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (11. Juli 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> ich finde Blizzard bzw der gm hat genau richtig gehandelt.



Richtig im Sinne der AGB's von Blizzard, menschlich moralisch eher weniger. Klar das der TE sauer ist, aber wenn er sich von vornherein schlau gemacht hätte, hätte er die Klappe gehalten und die Sache wäre nie aufgeflogen. Auch wenn viele meinen, dass es ein viel zu hartes Durchgreifen seitens des GM's war, meine ich, dass man gerade bei WoW so durchgreifen muss. Es gibt genügend Spieler, die sich trotz des Wissens um die Bestimmungen in den AGB's denen zuwider handeln. Würde Blizzard einmal ein Auge zudrücken, würde es jeder so machen. 
Genausowenig versteh ich einige Leute hier, die massiv gegen die GM's hetzten. Klar, man muss sie aufgrund ihrer Entscheidungen nicht mögen, aber man sollte auch sehen, dass die Leute täglich tausende von Tickets bearbeiten müssen, dass sich da Routine in jede Angelegenheit einschleicht, weil sie einfach schon jedes Problem kennen. Gut, das die meisten GM's nur noch mit Makros antworten, finde ich auch ein wenig menschenunwürdig, aber macht denen die Arbeit leichter. Da möchte ich mal einen von euch sehen, der monate lang in Frankreich sitzt und am Tag hunderte Male die selbe Beschwerde bekommt, teilweise auch vollkommen Unsinnige. Streitschlichter in der Anonymität des Internets ist einfach ein scheiss Job, dass GM's trotz allem noch halbwegs freundlich mit einem sprechen, sollte man ihnen anrechnen. Und wenn sie nicht sonderlich auf euer spezielles Problem eingehen, dann hat das nichts mit Arroganz oder Ignoranz zu tun, sondern ist einfach unnötig für die GM's. Problem behoben, nächster soll kommen. Anders kann man diesen Job auf längere Zeit nicht aushalten. Und wenn jetzt immer noch einer gegen GM's hetzten will, dann soll er sich bei Blizzard bewerben und den Job besser machen, mal sehen, wie lang derjenige das durchhält.

so far...


----------



## Totemwächter (11. Juli 2008)

lol er hat in seinem eigenen Fred glaube 3 mal was geschrieben XD, ich denke das es ihm sehr peinlich geworden  is ^^


----------



## MadRedCap (11. Juli 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> doch ich, ich würde an die frische Luft gehen oder die deutsche Rechtschreibung lernen und vll noch das groß und klein schreiben dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fass dir mal an die eigene Nase, Kamerad.

*Doch, ich. Ich würde an die frische Luft gehen oder die deutsche Rechtschreibung lernen und vlt. noch das Groß- und Kleinschreiben dazu.
*
Nur damit ich auch mal den Hans spielen durfte...

so far...


----------



## celion (11. Juli 2008)

Nicht jeder ließt die AGBs , aber es gibt Sachen die kann man sich denken oder sollte man einfach wissen.

Frage mich teilweise was es da zu diskutieren gibt..... GM hat richtig gehandelt PUNKT


----------



## Tigrexx (11. Juli 2008)

Naja hättest dir ja mal die AGB´s durchlesen können oder dem Gm einfach nicht schreiben sollen das zu dein Account mit jemandem teilst.......selbst schuld


----------



## Härja (11. Juli 2008)

Jurok schrieb:


> Ich find des totaler schwachsinn die sind total Behi***** aber was solls sind ihre "regeln" nextes mal tust du so als wärs dir passiert dein kumpel solls dir erklären was weiß ich des mit dem sharing is totaler schwachsinn am besten noch wenn ne ganze familie da spielt sollen se alle 4-?? personen versch. acc haben damit die 50€ mehr im monat haben also ehrlich... über sowas kann man sich echt aufregen 0 verständniss+menschenverstand
> naja was solls ...
> 
> 
> ...


so, jetzt erzähl mir warum die behindert sind, und warum du meinst, das wäre ein begriff der zum motzwort taugt?

ja, regeln, daraus besteht das leben nunmal und irgendwie scheint das für die jüngere generation nicht begreiflich zu sein. ich meine, klar hält man sich nicht immer dran, aber wenn man dann so blöd is das rumzuposaunen, und sich dann noch wundert wenn... was soll das denn für eine lebensunfähige generation werden? und dann noch leute beschimpfen, die ihren job machen, ganz toll. leute, bitte! schaltet doch mal den gehirnskasten an...

ich kann soviel dummdreistheit echt nicht mehr ertragen (>.<)


> wenn ne ganze familie da spielt sollen se alle 4-?? personen versch. acc haben damit die 50€ mehr im monat haben also ehrlich... über sowas kann man sich echt aufregen 0 verständniss+menschenverstand



stell dir vor, wenn so ne familie in urlaub fährt, müssense auch für alle n ticket kaufen, bloss damit die lufthansa mehr geld verdient   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 SKANDAL!!!

(sry, bissl gereizt)


----------



## Totemwächter (11. Juli 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Genausowenig versteh ich einige Leute hier, die massiv gegen die GM's hetzten.
> 
> so far...


/sign Stimmt ich habe bestimmt auch schon über 50tickets geschrieben und wurde noch nie fies oder blöd behandelt mein "peinlichster" fahl war als ich nach dem Patch einloggen wollte und mein druide nicht mehr da war. da bin ich auch sofort auf mein 2t account geloggt um zu sehen oder das auch alles weg war, also nicht wieder auf erste geloggt und da is mir ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen anstatt auf "Natrezim" einzuloggen, loggte ich mich auf einen anderen server mit "Na.." ein was mir aber in der Hektik nicht auf fiel" und dort schilderte ich mein Problem und als der gm sagte das auf dem account noch nie ein 70er druide gegeben habe dachte ich erst "WTF!?!" und dann habe ich den gm gefragt ob ich den überhaupt richtig sei, und habe mich noch mal entschuldigt und in dem ganzen Gespräch kam nicht ein gemeines oder fieses wort oder was worüber ich mich ärgern sollte und ich glaube sogar kein einziges makro.


----------



## Bentok (11. Juli 2008)

Hmm also ich kann ebenfalls nur sagen, das es "dumm gelaufen ist". Denn Acc Sharing betreiben ist eine Sache, es einem GM quasi unter die Nase zu halten "Ich share und das ist auch gut so" war nen Schuss ins Knie :/

Ich kann deine Wut selbstredend verstehen, denn ganz ehrlich gesagt finde ich diese "Klausel" von wegen "Acc Shareings is nix gut" auch ziemlich nervend. Denn meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder Spieler selbst entscheiden wie er mit seinem Account umgeht. Aber naja was willste machen..."Solang wir die Füße unter Blizzards Tisch haben, haben wir zu spurten bzw uns an Regeln zu halten (oder einfach mal den Mund ;-) )"

Also, beim nächsten Mal (falls es eins gibt) bissi die Klappe halten und so tun als ob nix gewesen wäre.
BTW: Vielleicht ist es ihm net peinlich sondern, will die Tatsachen nur nicht einsehen. Wer weiss, jedoch sollte
man nicht mit negativen Vermutungen um sich werfen.

An den Threadersteller: Pass beim nächsten mal einfach besser auf und lass dich net entmutigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aus Fehlern lernt man

Liebe Grüße
Bentok


----------



## Glenmorangie (11. Juli 2008)

Der Threadersteller hatte mittlerweile einen echt gemeinen GM durch einen ganz fiesen Bug in Karazahn (hier), dann Schwierigkeiten mit der Abrechnung, weil die böse Mama das Geld zurückbuchen lies (hier) und nun teilt er sich den Account noch mit seinem Kumpel, den er schon ganze acht Jahre kennt und ohne dass irgendjemand irgendwas gemacht hat, kam ein böser GM und hat den Account gebannt.

no further comment...


----------



## Totemwächter (11. Juli 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Fass dir mal an die eigene Nase, Kamerad.
> 
> *Doch, ich. Ich würde an die frische Luft gehen oder die deutsche Rechtschreibung lernen und vlt. noch das Groß- und Kleinschreiben dazu.
> *
> ...


Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich irgendetwas besser kann oder perfekt bin! ich habe nur auf seine frage geantwortet "was wäre wenn" und ich habe mich da ja quasi mit selbst einbezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (11. Juli 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> ich glaube sogar kein einziges makro.


Du Glücklicher...

so far...

Edit: War in deinem Post aber nicht rauszulesen.


----------



## Totemwächter (11. Juli 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher...
> 
> so far...


ja bin auch ganz stolz auf mich *selbst auf schulter klopf* ^^


----------



## celion (11. Juli 2008)

GMs passen sich dem Verhalten des Spielers an.


----------



## Abrahmis (11. Juli 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Klar ist das kacke aber Blizz möchte eben Geld und die Leute die sich einen Acc teilen zahlen eben nur halb...



Schlichtweg zurecht. Nichtmal sonderlich raffgierig, denn das Spielkonzept ist einfach deren Eigentum. Ich bin sicher, du würdest auch in einem Vertrag regeln wollen wie andere Leute mit deinem eigentum umgehen während sie es quasi pachten. Was soll denn ein Hausbesitzer sagen der ne Wohnung an eine Person vermietet und plötzlich Wohnen da 2+ drin ^^ ist der dann Raffgierig wenn er den Mieter abmahnt?


----------



## Thedynamike (11. Juli 2008)

Kündige deinen Account und schreibe den Sachverhalt in den Kündigungsgrund.
Hatte ich auch schon getan - Keine 2 Stunden später hatte ich eine eMail inder um telefonischen Kontakt gebeten wurde.


----------



## Opferson (11. Juli 2008)

@TE du bist 14 jahre , hast die AGB nich gelesen und flamest jetzt auch noch rum.

Sei einfach nich so dumm und sag dass du den ACC teilst.. 


/vote 4 kiddy-thread-close


----------



## Nightline (11. Juli 2008)

jo da bist echt selber schuld, aber ich glaube familienintern is das ne andere sache, aber wieauch schon gesagt wurde, das können sie nicht rausfinden wer grad mim acc online ist.


----------



## Bommeck76 (11. Juli 2008)

omg wasn thread......
ich fang mal an 1. es ist doch allgemein bekannt das man einen acc nicht mit jmd teilen darf wie es hier schon ca 26 leute vor mir gepostet haben ....
2. was um allerhergottswillen hat dich dazu geritten deine "privatezoggergemeinschaft" preiszugeben ganz ehrlich kann ich net nachvollziehen....... (hilf mir dabei)
3. welche schwerwiegenden folgen hatte das denn nun für dich ist dein acc gesperrt oder haste einfach nur ne verwarnung bekommen.......... (email checken)


Auszug aus der blizzard AGB:
Sie stimmen zu, dass Sie unter keinen Umständen 
...
...
...
Dritte (ausgenommen ein (1) Minderjähriger, für den Sie den Account eröffnet haben) auf Ihrem Account spielen lassen, insbesondere zum Zweck der Inanspruchnahme sog. "power levelling services", d.h. der Bezahlung von Dritten, die für Ihren Account spielen; 

da hastes also erst ma genau überlegen und nachlesen dann handeln und thread erstellen 
mfg euer bommeck


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (11. Juli 2008)

Nordur schrieb:


> DAS IST KEIN ACCOUNTSHARING



Doch ist es.... völlig egal ob ihr den Account miteinander zahlt oder nicht, das ist ja als würden 2 das Geld für ne Kinokarte zusammenlegen und dann mit einer Karte zu zweit rein wollen....
Man bezahlt an Blizzard das Geld für >>EINE<< Person.

Und wer hat dir denn den Quatsch erzählt dass GMs für 3 Stunden gebannt werden wenn man sich drüber beschwert, dir ist schon klar dass das deren BERUF ist?!


----------



## Glun (11. Juli 2008)

Soweit ich weiss steht selbs auf der DvD-Hülle ,,Keine Verleihversion: Keine unerlaubte Vervielfältigung, Vermietung, Aufführung, Sendung"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (11. Juli 2008)

Nach dem durchlesens des ersten Beitrag verstehe ich auch wieso der Thread vorher anders hieß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bears (11. Juli 2008)

Sagt mal was hackt Ihr immer auf den GM's herum? Glaubt Ihr die kennen eure Situation von Ihrem Arbeitsplatz aus? Sehen die ob Ihr den Account teilt oder nicht? Ihr solltet euch mal in die Lage von Blizzard versetzten. Sie haben Ihre Bestimmungen und Regeln und daran haben Sie sich zu richten. Es sind nicht nur 10 Spieler die täglich ein Ticket schreiben, es sind hunderte.
Wer zu faul ist sich über ein Spiel zu informieren und die ABG's zu lesen ist selber schuld. Ich hatte noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen mit GM's. Und ich behaupte die Story's die einige hier über Ihre Erfarungen machen sind übertrieben.


----------



## Slavery (11. Juli 2008)

Hmm...blöd gelaufen, nächstes mal vielleicht erst mal denken und dann schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendozino (11. Juli 2008)

Glenmorangie schrieb:


> Der Threadersteller hatte mittlerweile einen echt gemeinen GM durch einen ganz fiesen Bug in Karazahn (hier), dann Schwierigkeiten mit der Abrechnung, weil die böse Mama das Geld zurückbuchen lies (hier) und nun teilt er sich den Account noch mit seinem Kumpel, den er schon ganze acht Jahre kennt und ohne dass irgendjemand irgendwas gemacht hat, kam ein böser GM und hat den Account gebannt.
> 
> no further comment...



Scheinbar ist dieser Beitrag überlesen worden. Das Kindchen TE macht hier quer durchs Forum einen auf Aufwiegler. Guckt einfach mal die Links an.
Ist das ne ABM oder ists dir einfach langweilig und du versuchst hier Stimmung zu machen TE?


----------



## Poloproll (11. Juli 2008)

Ist doch klar das Blizzard bei Account-Sharing einen Riegel vor schiebt. Denn letzt endlich geht es überall nur ums Geld!
So verdient Blizzard nur an einem Account den mehrere User nutzen.
Deshab ist ja auch Multiboxing erlaubt, denn hier verdient Blizzard an einem User ja gleich mehrfach.
So steht es hald in den AGB's drin und so lange Blizzard sich ne goldenen Nase verdient wird sich da auch nichts ändern.

Ist für euch natürlich dumm gelaufen, aber mit einem GM ist heutzutage nicht zu spassen.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (11. Juli 2008)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Ich:,,Nein...schon seid der account vor mehr als 2 Jahren besteht zahlt er mit weil er kei I-net hat und kann so bei mir spielen´´
> GM:,,der Account ist aber auf dich personaliesiert´´
> Ich:,,Nein er ist auf UNS personaliesiert...wir haben uns schon vor accounterstellung geeinigt weil wir uns seid 8 Jahren kennen das wir uns den Account zusammen bezahlen und darauf spielen´´




Made my day!!!! xD

Dir ist klar dass man einen Account nicht auf "EUCH" sondern nur auf EINE PERSON personalisieren kann?! Und wer einem GM so dreist antwortet hats auch nicht anders verdient, achja graz zum dritten mimimi post.... Vielleicht kriegste ja irgendwann nen Perma bann dann kannst du entlich aufhören über GMs zu flamen wenn du selbst den Fehler machst (wer seine anderen posts nicht kennt schaut bitte etwas weiter vorn in diesem post, dort sind sie verlinkt)


----------



## Caidy (11. Juli 2008)

also mal ehrlich, klar agb`s liest keiner, viel zu lang man will ja zocken... aber in über 3j bekommt man mit das acc sharing verboten ist.

Klar machen trotzdem viele, und vom selben rechner immer fällts auch keinem auf, aber wie blöd muss man sein dem GM mitzuteilen das man sich den account teilt? zusammen erstellt? ja ne, stehen etwa 2 namen und 2 adressen in der verwaltung? nein.

also sry, aber in meinen augen kommt das Sprichwort, das doofheit irgendwann bestraft wird, hier gerade recht


auch wenns schade für euch ist, aber man behält solche sachen einfach für sich wenn man weiß das sie eigtl verboten sind... shit happens


----------



## alex93 (11. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn ihr bei rot über die Strasse geht - flitzt ihr dann zur nächsten Polizeidienststelle und erzählt das brühwarm?
> 
> - Dass Blizzard es nicht erlaubt ist bekannt.
> - Dass kein GM ahnen kann mit wem er gerade spricht sollte einem der gesunde Menschenverstand sagen
> ...



Mag sein...
aber der GM sagte er verwarnt sie erst nur offiziel.
Dann kam der bann, man kann damit zwar nichts erreichen wenn
man zur Polizei geht, aber man kann sich bei blizzard berschweren.
Andererseits selbst schuld. Du hättest wissen müssen das es nicht erlaubt ist und
ich würde es auch so dem GM nicht sagen.

Mfg. aLex


----------



## TriggerTMA (11. Juli 2008)

Könnte man mal langsam aufhören, immer das gleiche zu posten? Ist ja schlimm, das jeder mit einmal die AGB's auswendig kennt.

Das Du nicht sehr schlau gehandelt hast, wurde ja erwähnt und leider schützt Unwissenheit vor Strafe nicht. Deswegen solltest Du es auf sich beruhen lassen und einfach nichts weiter machen. Ihr könnt wieder spielen und damit sollte wieder alles gut sein.

Das ein GM sich leider oftmals komisch verhält durfte ich auch feststellen. An einem Tag bin ich schon zweimal mit einem GM zusammen gerasselt, weil die sich lehrerhaft verhalten. Mach dir keinen Kopf drum, das ist so wenn man ein wenig mehr Rechte hat als andere. Allerdings habe ich auch schon sehr nette GM's lesen dürfen, die dann auch wirklich helfen konnten.

Gib nicht zuviel von Dir bekannt, dann kannst Du so auch weiterspielen. Blizzard darf sich bei den Preisen nicht beschweren, wenn Jugendliche sich einen Account teilen.


----------



## Tearor (11. Juli 2008)

wenn du schon den account teilst, gut, soll vorkommen.
aber das nem GM zu sagen... olololol. sei froh dass du nur verwarnt wurdest manchmal wird da auch direkt gebannt.


----------



## skunkie (11. Juli 2008)

> Sie sind ein Elternteil oder Vormund; in diesem Fall dürfen Sie einem (1) minderjährigen Kind die Benutzung Ihres Accounts gewähren, sofern dieser nicht gleichzeitig von Ihnen genutzt wird. Sie haften für sämtliche Nutzungen des Accounts.


Ja, das ist doch korrekt, aber du bist der Meinung, wenn die Kinder andere Nachnamen haben, dann dürfen sie nicht spielen, aber es gibt nunmal auch Kinder mit anderen Nachnamen, ja es ist auch erlaubt als Ehepaar anders zu heißen. Und ich persönlich habe 2 Accounts, auf denen jeweils 1 Kind unter Aufsicht spielt.


> die Benutzung Ihres Accounts gewähren, sofern dieser nicht gleichzeitig von Ihnen genutzt wird.


Ist etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt von BLIZZARD, aber hier steht nicht, daß man den Account nicht selber nutzen darf als Erwachsener, nur nicht gleichzeitig. Für den neuen Patch gibt es dann übrigens auch geänderte AGB's.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es auch ziemlich blöde von Blizzard so einen schei* zu machen!
Das ist mal wieder typisch Abzocken :"Maximal eine Person darf auf einen Account spielen, wenn jemand anders darüber spielt muss der seinen eigenen Account machen damit wir immer mehr Geld bekommen"...
Auch wenn ich meinen eigenen Acc. habe , ist das total dumm für andere die ihren Acc. mitwem teilen.


----------



## Aviscall (11. Juli 2008)

Also eigentlich dürft ihr am selben Rechner spielen.

Allerdings müsste jeder seine eigenen Accountdaten und somit jeder ein Vollzahler sein.
Das gilt auch bei Brüdern und Geschwistern und Eltern und Cousines und Schwagern ....

Eine Person, ein Account. So schwer ist das doch nicht.
Von daher ist es in Ordnung was der GM gemacht hat.

Er hat dich verwarnt und den Bann hast du wahrscheinlich bekommen, weil ihr das spiel laut deiner eigenen Aussage schon seit mehreren Jahren macht.
Das war dann das Standard-Verfahren.


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (11. Juli 2008)

das mit dem teilen ok, ist mir auch schon vorgekommen hatte nen 3h bann weil meine freundin auf meinem account gespielt hat. ist natürlich immer blöd, nachher denkt man sich man hat sich blöd angelegt.

was ich nicht versteh, wiso hat der GM gemerkt dass dein freund spielt?

wenn du nicht gewusst hast, dass man dafür gebannt werden kann, ok, vllt hast dus aber schon von andren leuten mitgekriegt.

dass er dich sofort bannt, und nicht erst beim 2ten oder 3ten mal, ist echt dreckig, bei mir lassen sie immer gnade walten.

und:
die gms reden mit den leuten so wie diese mit ihnen reden, dh wenn du dem gm sagst,
halts maul, gib mir einfach meine items wieder, scheiss gm,
wundert es mich gar nicht, dass er dir antwortet, halts maul, das gibt n bann usw..

mfg derderimmerstirbt


----------



## Prudenceh (11. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mir ganz brav alles duchgelesen...

Und irgendwie fällt mir dazu ein Spruch ein, den ich mal gehört habe:

*Dumme Menschen erkennt man an ihren Taten.*

Mein Freund und ich haben jeder einen eigenen Account. Beide haben die Daten von anderen. Einige unserer Bekannten wissen das auch und halten die Klappe. 

Wenn ich mal was von nem GM will, hab ich da meistens keinen Nerv zu und bin eh voll gefrustet. Also mach ich in Ruhe was anderes und setzte meinen Freund an den PC. Er weiß dann, worum es geht und schreibt mit dem GM in der "Ich-Form" und nicht "Meine Freundin...".

Also von daher auch von mir ein: Selber Schuld wenn Du/Dein Kumpel das dem GM auf die Nase bindest.

P.S.: Auch wenn ich dann mal mit nem GM schreiben mußte waren die immer nett zu mir, auch wenn die gegen Bugs leider nix tun konnten. Die machen ihren Job anständig, also hört auf zu meckern!


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. Juli 2008)

Völlig Richtig gehandelt der GM!

Dumm ist der der Dummes tut!

Lesen bildet!

Egal ob ihr euch die bezahlerei teilt in den AGB steht klar ein acc ein user!


----------



## Sasic (11. Juli 2008)

So.. Aragorn1994. Was sagt uns dieser Name? Genau! Ein Geburtsjahr, nämlich 1994.
Und was sagt uns 1994? 

Genau, ein Alter von 12/13. 

Und was sagt uns das?..

Genau, cya  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syriora (11. Juli 2008)

Es gibt GMs, die machen Ihren Job nicht vernünftig. Kommt aber eher selten vor.

Aber ganz allgemein finde ich, dass die Account-Sharing-Regel eigentlich null Berechtigung hat.

Zumindest sollte Familien und oder WGs wo nur ein PC vorhanden ist, die Möglichkeit gegeben werden, sich eventuell als "Sharer" eintragen zu lassen. Das wäre mal ne vernünftige Alternative. Statt dieses dämliche Rumgebanne wegen nix.


----------



## grünhaupt (11. Juli 2008)

hallo,

was ihr macht, das ist tatsächlich Accountharing. Laut AGB von Blizz ist das aber nicht erlaubt, also hat dich der GM zurecht verwarnt. Du kannst froh sein, dass er dich nicht gebannt hat. Da der GM nicht sagen kann, ob DU oder dein Freund gespielt hat, wird einfach sharing angenommen und verwarnt. 

"Im Zweifelsfall für den Stärkeren"

Ob dein Freund I-Net hat interessiert Blizz nun wirklich nicht. Mich auch nicht. Das ist eben sein Pech. 

grüni


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juli 2008)

Es gibt außer den allseits bekannten 10 Geboten noch ein elftes und gegen dieses hast du leider verstoßen:

11.Gebot: Lass dich nicht erwischen!


Blizz kann Account sharing so gut wie nie nachweisen (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)... außer jemand erzählt einem GM: "Huhu  ich betreibe Account sharing"

Tja was soll man dazu noch sagen


----------



## Cheaters (11. Juli 2008)

Das ist einfach nur schei von dem GM.

Letztens hab ich auch eine Verwarnung von einem GM bekommen, wegen Account Teilung.
Ich finde das einfach nur eine Frechheit... Ich zahl den Betrag für den Account das ich spielen kann,
also habe ich eigentlich auch das Recht, jemanden anderen Spielen zu lassen... 

Naja Blizz hat einfach Schei Regeln

mfg


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (11. Juli 2008)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




blizz is einfach nur behindert , mehr net!
so das musste mal gesagt werden!
so far


----------



## Tearor (11. Juli 2008)

zu verschiedenen leuten:

-auch familienintern ist es accountsharing (wie man das findet is ja egal, blizz is die judikative und die exekutive)

-auch am selben rechner ist es accountsharing

-der GM hat das gemerkt, weil er es ihm gesagt hat (ja, lol)


mfg.
hier noch was zur verbesserung der gemütslage.
 schöne frau beim schön singen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TypeOnegative (11. Juli 2008)

An alle "Es steht doch in den AGB" -Schreier.

Ich kann alles was ich will in meine AGB reinschreiben. Das heisst nicht das das auch Gültigkeit hat.
Wenn du dir ein Auto kaufst, kann BMW auch in seine AGB reinschreiben, das nur du es fahren darfst. Gültigkeit hat es trotzdem keine. Anders bei der Versicherung. Wenn die in ihre AGB schreibt das der Versicherungsschutz nur gilt, wenn der Vertragspartner auch fährt ist das ok.

Blizzard und wir als User sind ein Geschäft eingegangen. Gemeinsam. Das heisst nicht, dass Blizzard machen darf was es will. Allerdings müsste man vor Gericht gehen um Gültigkeit dieser AGB Klausel festzustellen.

Mein Tipp: 
Das Gericht würde es Blizzard verbieten. Denn mal ehrlich, wieso sollte mein Bruder/Schwester/Mama/Papa/Sklave/Busenbunny nicht etwas nutzen dürfen, für das ich bezahle. Es ist ja nicht so, das Blizzard dadurch Nachteile hat oder wir das Spiel irgendwie austricksen. Schließlich kann nur einer zur Zeit spielen.

Also geh vor Gericht wenn du das Geld hast und fechte die AGB an. Ansonsten schweig besser über dein Account sharing.

My 2 Cents

TypeOnegative


----------



## etmundi (11. Juli 2008)

TypeOnegative schrieb:


> An alle "Es steht doch in den AGB" -Schreier.
> 
> Ich kann alles was ich will in meine AGB reinschreiben. Das heisst nicht das das auch Gültigkeit hat.
> Wenn du dir ein Auto kaufst, kann BMW auch in seine AGB reinschreiben, das nur du es fahren darfst. Gültigkeit hat es trotzdem keine. Anders bei der Versicherung. Wenn die in ihre AGB schreibt das der Versicherungsschutz nur gilt, wenn der Vertragspartner auch fährt ist das ok.
> ...



Namaste
aber selbst wenn das Gericht es Blizz verbieten würde, hätte das keinerlei Auswirkungen.
Dann kündigt Blizz halt fristgerecht deinen Account.


----------



## reddevil306 (11. Juli 2008)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Früher war Accountsharing nicht verboten soweit ich weiß, nur wurde es irgendwann einfach mal mit in die AGB's mit reingemischt.



War schon immer verboten.


----------



## Tearor (11. Juli 2008)

TypeOnegative schrieb:


> An alle "Es steht doch in den AGB" -Schreier.
> 
> Ich kann alles was ich will in meine AGB reinschreiben. Das heisst nicht das das auch Gültigkeit hat.
> Wenn du dir ein Auto kaufst, kann BMW auch in seine AGB reinschreiben, das nur du es fahren darfst. Gültigkeit hat es trotzdem keine. Anders bei der Versicherung. Wenn die in ihre AGB schreibt das der Versicherungsschutz nur gilt, wenn der Vertragspartner auch fährt ist das ok.
> ...



Inwiefern sollte ein Gericht Blizz diese AGB verbieten? Mit welcher Grundlage? Es ist in keiner Weise Gesetz- Sitten- oder sonstwas-widrig. Kein Gericht wird da was machen können. ausser lachen.

Das sind Nutzungsbedingungen die alleine Blizzard macht, und wir sind alles andere als gleichberechtigte Partner in diesem Geschäft. 
Und mit der Zustimmung zu den AGBs erkennst du diese an. Nix mit Anfechten. Wennse dir nicht passen brauchst du nicht zustimmen, so einfach ist das, und es ist Blizzs gutes Recht dir dann das spielen zu verweigern, desgleichen wenn du dagegen verstösst.

darf ich fragen mit welcher grundlage du zu deinen feststellungen kommst?
gesunder menschenverstand hilft da nämlich leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neitmaer (11. Juli 2008)

Nen 3 std bann für nen GM? Das ja der völlig falsche Weg.. Die einzig richtige Bestrafung für nen GM wäre 3 Std extra Arbeit (unbezahlt versteht sich) ^^


----------



## cazimir (11. Juli 2008)

Regeln sind Regeln und ohne Regeln würde die Welt den Bach runter gehen.

Die Regel ist: Pro Person ein Acc.

Du lässt einen Freund ja auch nicht dein Auto fahren obwohl er kein Führerschein hat, nur weil er kein Auto hat.

Edit: nur weil er 50% deines Führerscheins bezahlt hat ^^


----------



## Ànubis2 (11. Juli 2008)

Nun direkt steht es nicht in den AGBs es steht nur darin das nur der Endverbrauchen lizensiert ist das Spiel zu spielen etc. Da man nur einen Namen angeben kann, darf ist sozusagen auch nur einer berechtigt dieses Spiel zu spielen.

Aber was solls wäre das Blizzard wichtig würden sie deinen Acc sperren aber so ne Verwarnung ist ja nix besonderes ausser du Quatsch jeden GM an: "Hallo **** ich betreibe Acc sharing"


----------



## TypeOnegative (11. Juli 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> aber selbst wenn das Gericht es Blizz verbieten würde, hätte das keinerlei Auswirkungen.
> Dann kündigt Blizz halt fristgerecht deinen Account.



Ich weiss nicht. Schließlich sind Blizzard und wir ein Erfüllungsgeschäft eingegangen. Das heisst sie können nicht einfach deinen Account schließen ohne Grund. Genauso wenig wie du bei deiner Arbeit einfach gekündigt werden kannst. Solange du den Vertrag einhälst muss Blizzard das auch tun. Der Deal lautet ja: Du bezahlst uns im Monat Summe X und dafür kannst du spielen. Das ist Blizzards Angebot. Ich nehme es an indem ich mir das Spiel kaufe und Summe X im Monat bezahle. Damit kann Blizzard nicht einfach sagen: "Ach wir haben uns das anders überlegt. Wir schmeissen dich raus aus dem Spiel". Es sei denn du verletzt gesetzlich *gültige* AGB.
Ich weiss, ich weiss. Wenn  Blizzard einen Grund will, findet es einen. Und ja, Blizzard schert sich einen Dreck um die deutsche Rechtssprechung. Aber es geht mir nur ums Prinzip. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TypeOnegative


----------



## Epimetheus (11. Juli 2008)

Was ich nicht ganz versteh ist wie Leute immer wieder aufs Thema Acc-Sharing kommen wenn es sich um einen Bug handelt. Also deine Gruppe kann den Boss nicht looten und einer schreibt ein Ticket. Wie zur Hölle kommst du dann auf das Thema mit dem Acc. Also mich hat noch nie ein GM gefragt ob das mein Acc ist aber falls es einer macht und ich WÜRDE meinen Acc teilen sag ich ihm das doch nicht.


----------



## mendozino (11. Juli 2008)

Was diskutiert ihr denn immer noch? Der TE ist doch längst als Schwätzer entlarvt. Lest doch mal seine anderen Beiträge. 
Ist doch absolut offensichtlich dass der uns hier ne Story reindrückt. Egal ob die mit Attumen, die hier oder seine "Account ist gesperrt" Story.
Also lasst mal gutsein und euch nicht veräppeln.


Ausserdem ist die "Lest AGB" Argumentation nach 10000 Wiederholungen auch nicht sehr prickelnd


----------



## TypeOnegative (11. Juli 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> Inwiefern sollte ein Gericht Blizz diese AGB verbieten? Mit welcher Grundlage? Es ist in keiner Weise Gesetz- Sitten- oder sonstwas-widrig. Kein Gericht wird da was machen können. ausser lachen.
> 
> Das sind Nutzungsbedingungen die alleine Blizzard macht, und wir sind alles andere als gleichberechtigte Partner in diesem Geschäft.
> Und mit der Zustimmung zu den AGBs erkennst du diese an. Nix mit Anfechten. Wennse dir nicht passen brauchst du nicht zustimmen, so einfach ist das, und es ist Blizzs gutes Recht dir dann das spielen zu verweigern, desgleichen wenn du dagegen verstösst.
> ...



Du solltest dich erstmal über Vertragsgrundlagen informieren bevor du hier so einen Quatsch erzählst. Wie ich schon sagte kann ich in meine AGB reinschreiben was ich will. Gültig ist das dann trotzdem noch nicht. Also informier dich erstmal bevor du hier so rumtönst. Wenn du glaubst für ein Spiel gelten andere Maßstäbe in der Wirtschaft bist du einfach nur naiv.


----------



## talsimir (11. Juli 2008)

Verwarnen 3Stunden Bann oder 3 Tage bann oder 3 Monate Bann^^... Kommt ganz auf den fall an


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. Juli 2008)

Wenn es die leute so ärgert dann geht auf privatserver und gut!

Blizz hat AGb und ihr stimmt zu also keinerlei minnimi wegen diesen Themen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (11. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn ihr bei rot über die Strasse geht - flitzt ihr dann zur nächsten Polizeidienststelle und erzählt das brühwarm?
> 
> - Dass Blizzard es nicht erlaubt ist bekannt.
> - Dass kein GM ahnen kann mit wem er gerade spricht sollte einem der gesunde Menschenverstand sagen
> ...




/sign

das is eindeutig acc-sharing und jeder müsste eigtl. wissen was passiert wenn man das nem gm erzählt


----------



## talsimir (11. Juli 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Völlig Richtig gehandelt der GM!
> 
> Dumm ist der der Dummes tut!
> 
> ...



Stimmt nicht! Blizzard gibt sogar einen TIPP: Wenn ihr euch einen Account mit mehreren Spielern gleichzeitigt teilt gibt es ein "sicherheitsrisiko" aber dem nach heist es nicht das es gegen die AGB von Blizzard verstöst, ich würde beim Support anrufen und mich beschweren! Auserdem darf man den Account innerhalb der Familie auch weiter reichen, was laut deiner Aussage auch nicht gehen würde!


----------



## Ich brauch Kekse!!! (11. Juli 2008)

Naja blizz hat so oder so manchmal Probleme. Ich meine es steht das es illegal ist. Aber die Gms sollen ihr Gehirn anschalten oder für was bekommen die Geld für nur bannen und mal schnell helfen. Es ist in fast jeden MMORPG das manche Acc. von zwei genutzt werden . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Intellentx (11. Juli 2008)

Neitmaer schrieb:


> Nen 3 std bann für nen GM? Das ja der völlig falsche Weg.. Die einzig richtige Bestrafung für nen GM wäre 3 Std extra Arbeit (unbezahlt versteht sich) ^^




Leute...

Ich bin Professor an einer Universität und werde allein dort aufgrund eines über mein Leben ( WoW Leben )  gehaltenes Matrikel verlopiert...

Ich glaube keiner kann bestreiten, dass es das Gehirn durch den selben molokylen Ablauf zurückstuft ! Das wird mir wenn ich hier lese richtig bewusst!

Also :

An den Threathersteller...


Von dem Gamemaster wurde alles richtig gemacht !!! Indem man einen Account abschließt erwirbt man eine Spiellizens nur für sich selbst! Also nur für EINE Person!!!

Wenn dein Freund mit dir spielt und dir dafür Geld gibt ist das so wie wenn du eine DvD kaufst und diese bei dir Zuhause gegen Geld veröffentlichst!!!

Wenn dir dein Freund 6 Euro gibt um mit deinem Account spielen zu dürfen bekommst DU das Geld aber NICHT Blizzard!!! Du machst dich damit strafbar!

Du vermietest deinen Account! Wenn du ihn spielen lässt, ist es Accountsharing aber wenn du von ihm Geld nimmst vermietest du deinen Account!!!

Wenn das Geld Blizzard bekommen würde, wäre es OK! Aber nicht Blizzard bekommt die 6 Euro deines Freundes sondern DU! 

Daher ist ein Account immer nur auf die Person die ihn erwirbt gültig! Du erwirbst nur die Lizenz für dich selbst ! Wenn zb auf jedem Account 2 Spieler wären würde das Blizzard Millionen Euro Umsatz kosten!!! Weil einer keinen Account abschließt!


Auch unter Geschwister darf nur einer an einem Account spielen sonst kostet das Blizzard 12 Euro im Monat und einen Account! Und wenn deine Schwester dir Geld gibt, damit sie den Account auch benutzen darf ist das 

VERMIETEN VON BLIZZARDS EIGENTUM und das ist sehr sehr strafbar!

Du mietest dir ja auch kein Hotelzimmer für dich alleine und lässt dann Freunde gegen Geld auch drinnen wohnen!

Werdet intelligenter.... Das muss man nicht nachlesen jeder normal denkende Mensch weiß sowas sofort! 

Oder denkst du, dass die 6 Euro die dir dein Bruder gibt Blizzard bekommt? NEIN! Somit ist es nicht nur Account sharing sondern Vermietung von Sachen die dir nicht gehören! 

Die heutige Jugend ist so unintelligent... Wenn ihr Erwachsen seid, wird Deutschland am Abgrund stehen...

Ich miete mir a


----------



## Honkidudel (11. Juli 2008)

hm so so regeln sind regeln

aber wenn mein Kumpel bzw. Freund einen Führerschein hätte würd ich ihn fahren lassen.

Auch ich teile mir meinen Acc. mit meiner Frau aber das geht Blizz überhaupt nichts an. Unter die Nase reiben muss man es denen natürlich nicht.

Das einzige Problem ist das Blizzard den fetten Hals nicht voll genug bekommt .

Andere Firmen machen es vor in Sachen Kundenfreundlichkeit siehe Lotro oder EQ2 da werden mal eben die monatlichen Gebühren zum Jubiläum gesenkt. 

Und Blizz ??? Seit Jahr und Tag den gleichen Betrag. Kein entgegenkommen kein Danke.

Für mich ist Acc. Sharing innerhalb der Familie keine Sache über die es sich lohnt zu reden.


Stay Clean


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. Juli 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht! Blizzard gibt sogar einen TIPP: Wenn ihr euch einen Account mit mehreren Spielern gleichzeitigt teilt gibt es ein "sicherheitsrisiko" aber dem nach heist es nicht das es gegen die AGB von Blizzard verstöst, ich würde beim Support anrufen und mich beschweren! Auserdem darf man den Account innerhalb der Familie auch weiter reichen, was laut deiner Aussage auch nicht gehen würde!



Ist auch richtig es kommt bei familien mitgliedern zu einer sonder regelung!(die ein GM aktzeptieren kann aber nicht muss)
Aber da der ersteller vor einem GM zugibt accshar. zubetreiben mit einem Freund ist das ganze wohl nix wert gell!

Wie gesagt Lesen bildet!


----------



## Intellentx (11. Juli 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht! Blizzard gibt sogar einen TIPP: Wenn ihr euch einen Account mit mehreren Spielern gleichzeitigt teilt gibt es ein "sicherheitsrisiko" aber dem nach heist es nicht das es gegen die AGB von Blizzard verstöst, ich würde beim Support anrufen und mich beschweren! Auserdem darf man den Account innerhalb der Familie auch weiter reichen, was laut deiner Aussage auch nicht gehen würde!




Das ist nicht dein ernst oder? 2 Spieler auf einem Account ist verboten ! Stell dir vor jeder würde das machen! Dann hätte Blizzard keine 9 Millionen sondern nur mehr 4,5 Millionen Accounts ! Überleg dir mal was das denen kostet!

Sowas ist IMMER verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juli 2008)

TypeOnegative schrieb:


> An alle "Es steht doch in den AGB" -Schreier.
> 
> Ich kann alles was ich will in meine AGB reinschreiben. Das heisst nicht das das auch Gültigkeit hat.
> Wenn du dir ein Auto kaufst, kann BMW auch in seine AGB reinschreiben, das nur du es fahren darfst. Gültigkeit hat es trotzdem keine. Anders bei der Versicherung. Wenn die in ihre AGB schreibt das der Versicherungsschutz nur gilt, wenn der Vertragspartner auch fährt ist das ok.
> ...



entschuldige bitte aber das ist zu 90% Unsinn.

Richtig ist, dass AGB nicht automatisch gültig sind nur weil eine Firma sie festlegt.  (Das gilt übrigens AUCH für Versicherungen, die ham doch keine Sonderrechte!!)
Selbstverständlich geht Blizz aber davon aus, dass ihre AGB gültig sind und daher handeln sie natürlich auch danach.

Wenn man also möchte dass der Bann rückgängig gemacht wird, müsste man klagen.
Eine solche Klage ist aber aus verschiedenen Gründen für Otto Normalbürger wenig sinnvoll:

- zum einen halte ich es nicht für unwahrscheinlich, dass die AG zum Accountsharing gültig sein könnten
- Mann muss einen Anwalt bezahlen und die Kosten vorstrecken
- wenn man verliert zahlt man die eignen Kosten und die der Gegenseite

aber gut wer Zeit und Kohle hat solls versuchen.


----------



## Ànubis2 (11. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> entschuldige bitte aber das ist zu 90% Unsinn.
> 
> Richtig ist, dass AGB nicht automatisch gültig sind nur weil eine Firma sie festlegt.  (Das gilt übrigens AUCH für Versicherungen, die ham doch keine Sonderrechte!!)
> Selbstverständlich geht Blizz aber davon aus, dass ihre AGB gültig sind und daher handeln sie natürlich auch danach.
> ...



Ja und ganz nebenbei ist der Gerichtsstand noch in den USA.

Wir dem auch sei es gab viele Erklärungen die einleuchten sollten und wenn nicht hier nochmal ein Ausschnitt aus den AGBs (Nutzungsbedingungen) von Blizzard:

Sie dürfen Ihren Account nicht gemeinsam mit anderen Personen nutzen, es sei denn, Sie sind ein Elternteil oder Vormund; in diesem Fall dürfen Sie einem (1) minderjährigen Kind die Benutzung Ihres Accounts gewähren, sofern dieser nicht gleichzeitig von Ihnen genutzt wird. Sie haften für sämtliche Nutzungen des Accounts. Selbst wenn etwas Gegenteiliges in dieser Vereinbarung aufgeführt sein sollte, erkennen Sie an und stimmen Sie zu, dass sie keinen Eigentums- oder Besitzanspruch an dem Account haben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juli 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht! Blizzard gibt sogar einen TIPP: Wenn ihr euch einen Account mit mehreren Spielern gleichzeitigt teilt gibt es ein "sicherheitsrisiko" aber* dem nach heist es nicht das es gegen die AGB von Blizzard verstöst,* ich würde beim Support anrufen und mich beschweren! Auserdem darf man den Account innerhalb der Familie auch weiter reichen, was laut deiner Aussage auch nicht gehen würde!



Mööp falsch:

Zitat Nutzungsbestimmungen:

_Sie dürfen Ihren Account nicht gemeinsam mit anderen Personen nutzen, es sei denn, Sie sind ein Elternteil oder Vormund; in diesem Fall dürfen Sie einem (1) minderjährigen Kind die Benutzung Ihres Accounts gewähren, sofern dieser nicht gleichzeitig von Ihnen genutzt wird. Sie haften für sämtliche Nutzungen des Accounts. Selbst wenn etwas Gegenteiliges in dieser Vereinbarung aufgeführt sein sollte, erkennen Sie an und stimmen Sie zu, dass sie keinen Eigentums- oder Besitzanspruch an dem Account haben.
_

Wie schon geasagt eventuell kann man eine solche Bestimmung vor Gericht anfechten, das dürfte nur ziemlich mutig und sinnlos sein


----------



## Ànubis2 (11. Juli 2008)

Zum Vorposter:

Anfechtn = Unmöglich ich lese grad ganz unten in den AGBs

Ich bestätige hiermit, einverstanden zu sein, dass die Benutzung von World of Warcraft durch mich eine Bestätigung meines Einverständnisses darstellt, an die Regeln und Bedingungen gebunden zu sein, die in der Benutzervereinbarung enthalten sind.


Tja jedem ist es frei sie anzuerkennen oder nicht.


----------



## Supagodzilla (11. Juli 2008)

Wenn Dich ein Polizist anhält weil Du nicht angegurtet bist meckerst du auch bestimmt rum: " Blöde Bullen!". Nur mal darüber nachgedacht das DU derjenige bist der Unsinn gemacht hat? Nein, so weit würde man selber ja nie gehen, immer sinds die anderen... 
In den AGB´s steht klipp und klar, Acc-Sharing ist untersagt. Du sagst es noch treudoof dem GM, sei froh das er deinen Acc nicht komplett auf Eis gelegt hat, oder glaubst Du tatsächlich er weiss nicht das du weiterhin deinen Acc teilst?

Ich kann es echt nicht verstehen das du dich dann auch noch beschwerst! Wenn du so unzufrieden bist mit dem Support und der Geschäftspolitik von Blizzard dann musst du wohl deinen Account löschen, aber das geht ja dann auch nicht... Blizzard, du böses Monster der Spielindustrie...

Der GM hat genau richtig gehandelt, ihm sind keinerlei Vorwürfe zu machen. Und dennoch heisst es dann: Der Support ist kacke, der GM ist doof^^ 

Denk mal drüber nach...


----------



## Billcosbyfan (11. Juli 2008)

Rechtlich betrachtet hat der GM vollkommen recht! siehe dazu AGB

aber hier gilt definitiv das 13. Gebot: "Man darf sich nur nicht erwischen lassen!"

Die haben doch keinerlei Möglichkeiten zu prüfen wer grade spielt. Wenn du das dem GM erzählst bist du selbst schuld. 
Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Du musst nicht immer die AGB nach jedem Patch lesen, aber 1 mal rät sich doch an.


----------



## Sayonara Simon (11. Juli 2008)

Zachariaz schrieb:


> Schonmal von Legasthenie gehört? Wenn derjenige/diejenige das ABC-Button nicht gefunden oder gesehen hat, dann solltest du besser nicht auf Rechtschreibreformen hinweisen und die Leute nach Schulabschlüssen befragen. Das ist genauso wenig lustig, wie selbstverständlich.
> 
> 
> Es gibt genug Spieler, die sich über die Arbeit der GMs beschweren. Dann hast du einfach Glück gehabt. Kompetenzen werden bei keinem Menschen groß geschrieben, nur, weil er arbeitet. Manche Mitarbeiter verhalten sich gut, andere schlecht. Und wenn das der Fall war, konnte der GM genauso sachlich bleiben und die Lage schildern...
> ...



Du verlangst ja wohl nicht ernsthaft von einem GM das er sich für die Ausübung seines Jobs entschuldigt. Und zu dem Job gehört meiner Meinung nach auch ein gewisses Maß an Autorität. Die Polizei entschuldigt sich auch nicht bei gerechtfertigten Verwarnungen, Verhaftungen etc.

MFG

Sayonara S.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juli 2008)

Ànubis schrieb:


> Zum Vorposter:
> 
> Anfechtn = Unmöglich ich lese grad ganz unten in den AGBs
> 
> ...



SIE SIND ANFECHTBAR!!!
Was glaubst du wieviele Prozesse geführt werden in denen AGB vor Gericht angefochten werden.
Das wäre ja auch sonst noch schöner.

Bestes Beispiel sind Internetversandfirmen die gerne die Portokosten für Garantierücksendungen auf den Käufer abwälzen in den AGB

Gericht sagt: geht nicht AGB ist ungültig

Und sowas geht bei allen AGB immer  jederzeit (also das anfechten, ob man gewinnt ist dann halt die Frage und das Risiko)


----------



## Goylarna (11. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> entschuldige bitte aber das ist zu 90% Unsinn.
> 
> Richtig ist, dass AGB nicht automatisch gültig sind nur weil eine Firma sie festlegt.  (Das gilt übrigens AUCH für Versicherungen, die ham doch keine Sonderrechte!!)
> Selbstverständlich geht Blizz aber davon aus, dass ihre AGB gültig sind und daher handeln sie natürlich auch danach.
> ...



Also so unsinnig ist das ganze nicht. AGB´s sind weder heilig noch zwingend Rechtsverbindlich...

Gerade im Bereich von Computerspielen, ist die Rechtslage hinsichtlich AGB sehr verzwickt.

AGB´s müssen dem Kunden vor dem Kauf zugänglich gemacht werden. Bei WOW und anderen Computerspielen sieht man diese aber erst, nachdem man das Spiel gekauft hat. Alleine dieser Punkt reicht prinzipiell schon aus um die AGB´s von Blizzard auszuhebeln.

Außerdem ist bei MMOs strittig, wem denn eigendlich die Daten gehören. Blizzard beruft sich ja darauf, dass alle Daten (also alle Chars und eeren Equip) ihnen gehören und deswegen können sie so etwas wie AccSharing oder E-Bay überhaupt verbieten. 
Aber auch hier herrscht juristisch gesehen große Uneinigkeit.

Meine 2 Cent. Blizz sollte sich mal um wirkliche Proble kümmern, wie Goldspammer und nicht kleine User terrorisieren, die das Spiel auf ehrliche Art und weise betreiben.


----------



## Ötzalan (11. Juli 2008)

Schönen Guten Tag,

ich habe mich bemüht das Anliegen des Threaderstellers nachzuvollziehen ebenso war ich bemüht die darauf folgenden Antworten nicht in qualitativen Stufen zu bewerten. 

Ich frage mich was aus dem guten alten "Fingerspitzengefühl" geworden ist. Das der Threadersteller 14 Jahre ist, sich unglücklich ausgedrückt hat, etc... alles richtig, aber nichts womit nicht jeder von den Damen und Herren die hier teilweise sehr provokativ Antworten schonmal selbst zu tun hatte. Schliesslich waren wir alle mal 14 und unbesonnen. 

Ich habe selbst keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit GM`s gemacht, im Gegenteil wurden meine gelegentlich doch auf eigenes Unvermögen beruhenden Beschwerden freundlich abgearbeitet. =) 

Dennoch muss ich vom persönlichen Befinden sagen: Wen da Jemand ein Problem hat mit dem Spiel und im Erklären des Problems ein "möglicher Vertragsbruch" auftaucht, erwarte ich von meinem GM das er sich auf die Problemstellung konzentriert und nicht auf die Rechtslage meiner Aussage. 
Ein einfacher Nachsatz im Format "das teilen des Accounts unterlasst Ihr bitte in Zukunft, da es lt. AGB Punkt(...) untersagt ist!" würde von Fachkompetenz und vorallem!!! "Fingerspitzengefühl" !!! zeugen.

Ärger dich nicht weiter darüber, es lohnt sich wirklich nicht. Zur Not sollte der Account vollständig unwiederruflich gesperrt sein - kauf einen Neuen, was solls!

Einen schönen Gruss und weiterhin schönen Tag!

Ötzalan Orc/Krieger mit Herz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.A. (11. Juli 2008)

Also ich finds natürlich schade für euch...
Was ich aber richtig krass finde, is die Art und Weise, wie der GM am Ende schreibt:

GM:,,weiteres findest du in der E-mail...und tschüss.´´

Auch wenn das "Illegal" sein mag, was du tust... Trotzdem finde ich, dass man trotzdem eine andere Wortwahl wählen kann... 13 Euro im Monat sind viel !! eigentlich schon ein kleines Vermögen,wenn man sich überlegt, dass dies NUR ein PCGame is... Die GM`s sollten echt ma aufpassen wie sie sich geben^^
Da steckt man Blizz das Geld in den A**** und so wird man behandelt -.-Yehaaa

Das gleiche wie wenn man Probs mit der Technik hat...
Muss man ja anrufen (oda kann) ... kostet 49cent die min.... da denk ich mir auch... 

"Danke für den SUUUPER Service !! Als hättet ihr nicht schon genug Geld einkassiert.....:"


----------



## Lillyan (11. Juli 2008)

Goylarna schrieb:


> AGB´s müssen dem Kunden vor dem Kauf zugänglich gemacht werden. Bei WOW und anderen Computerspielen sieht man diese aber erst, nachdem man das Spiel gekauft hat. Alleine dieser Punkt reicht prinzipiell schon aus um die AGB´s von Blizzard auszuhebeln.



Hm, bist du sicher, daß die AGBs nicht irgendwo auf der Homepage frei zugänglich sind? Ich meine schon... von daher ist es wieder strittig in wie fern sich der Kunde vorher schlau machen sollte.

Sicherlich ist ein Rechtsstreit machbar... aber ganz ehrlich: WoW ist für mich ein Hobby und dafür würde ich mich nicht monatelang mit einem Weltkonzern, dem weit bessere Anwälte zur Verfügung stehen streiten, sondern würde mir einfach ein neues Hobby suchen. Alles andere wäre mir viel zu anstrengend und teuer und ungewiss. So wichtig ist mir das Spiel nun wirklich nicht.



> Also ich finds natürlich schade für euch...
> Was ich aber richtig krass finde, is die Art und Weise, wie der GM am Ende schreibt:
> 
> GM:,,weiteres findest du in der E-mail...und tschüss.´´


Du glaubst doch nicht ernhaft, daß der GM das wirklich so gesagt hat. Ich glaube nicht, daß er das korrekte Chatlog gepostet hat, sondern eher so, wie er die Konversation in Erinnerung hatte. Man sollte da vielleicht nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen.


----------



## Kofineas (11. Juli 2008)

tja blizzard will soviel kohle wie geht..und ausserdem steht es in den agb und so.. hättest es also wissen können... is nunmal so, musste dich erstmal mit abfinden...


----------



## Intellentx (11. Juli 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Schönen Guten Tag,
> 
> ich habe mich bemüht das Anliegen des Threaderstellers nachzuvollziehen ebenso war ich bemüht die darauf folgenden Antworten nicht in qualitativen Stufen zu bewerten.
> 
> ...




Ich hatte schon im Alter von 14 Jahren Anstand, konnte Hallo Tschüss bitte und Danke sagen, war immer gerecht und höflich :-) Und auserdem konnte ich mich " gut " ausdrücken

Also sag nicht dass wir alle mit 14 " so " waren.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juli 2008)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Also so unsinnig ist das ganze nicht. AGB´s sind weder heilig noch zwingend Rechtsverbindlich...
> 
> Gerade im Bereich von Computerspielen, ist die Rechtslage hinsichtlich AGB sehr verzwickt.
> 
> ...



Ähm  sag ich doch??


----------



## Neitmaer (11. Juli 2008)

Zum Thema Gerichtsstand ma was..

AGBs für deutsche Nutzer unterliegen nicht den Gesetzen der USA sondern den deutschen somit ist der Klageort nicht die USA sondern Deutschland


----------



## TypeOnegative (11. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> entschuldige bitte aber das ist zu 90% Unsinn.
> 
> Richtig ist, dass AGB nicht automatisch gültig sind nur weil eine Firma sie festlegt.  (Das gilt übrigens AUCH für Versicherungen, die ham doch keine Sonderrechte!!)
> Selbstverständlich geht Blizz aber davon aus, dass ihre AGB gültig sind und daher handeln sie natürlich auch danach.
> ...



hä?
genau das sag ich doch.


----------



## Error2000 (11. Juli 2008)

Also mein Kumpel hat auch kein I-Net dehalb zockt er auch bei mir.

Aber er hat nen eigenen Account dafür. Zum glück hab ich nen Laptop bekomm und so kann er auf meim alten PC zocken. Dadruch gibts bestimmt keine Probleme mit Blizz. Wir zocken zwar auf der selben IP aber auf verschiedenen Accounts.

Naja ich würd an deiner Stelle ne E-Mail schreiben oder beim Support anrufen und sagen das du gleich das PW ändern wirst und du den Account nicht mehr teilen wirst. ;-)
Kann die kein Mensch nachweisen wenn dus wieder tust. Aber schreib am besten Ingame nix davon.

mfg


----------



## Intellentx (11. Juli 2008)

S.A. schrieb:


> Also ich finds natürlich schade für euch...
> Was ich aber richtig krass finde, is die Art und Weise, wie der GM am Ende schreibt:
> 
> GM:,,weiteres findest du in der E-mail...und tschüss.´´
> ...



Jeder täte es genauso machen!

ich würde auch versuchen soviel wie möglich zu verdienen damit meine Erben und deren Erben ein schönes und sorgenfreies Leben haben, ich mir ein schönes Leben machen kann und den Leuten den ich will viel spenden kann.


----------



## Prudenceh (11. Juli 2008)

Bezüglich der Ausdrucksweise des GM "... und tschüss"

Wir haben hier nur die Aussagen des TE, das der GM sich so ausgedrückt hat. Wo ist denn mal bitte ein Screenshot? Vielleicht war der GM ja höflich, wird hier aber nur wieder als böse dargestellt!


----------



## Ötzalan (11. Juli 2008)

Intellentx schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon im Alter von 14 Jahren Anstand, konnte Hallo Tschüss bitte und Danke sagen, war immer gerecht und höflich :-) Und auserdem konnte ich mich " gut " ausdrücken
> 
> Also sag nicht dass wir alle mit 14 " so " waren.




Allein aufgrund der Tatsache, das Du nichtmal heute ordentlich und freundlich Antworten kannst, würde ich mal sagen Du bist noch nicht besonnener geworden. Aber natürlich bist Du nicht der Erste der sagt das er niemals pupertierend war.

Es drängt sich einem fast der Gedanke auf, du bist die grosse Ausnahme... wie so viele vor dir! xD


----------



## Goylarna (11. Juli 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Hm, bist du sicher, daß die AGBs nicht irgendwo auf der Homepage frei zugänglich sind? Ich meine schon... von daher ist es wieder strittig in wie fern sich der Kunde vorher schlau machen sollte.
> 
> Sicherlich ist ein Rechtsstreit machbar... aber ganz ehrlich: WoW ist für mich ein Hobby und dafür würde ich mich nicht monatelang mit einem Weltkonzern, dem weit bessere Anwälte zur Verfügung stehen streiten, sondern würde mir einfach ein neues Hobby suchen. Alles andere wäre mir viel zu anstrengend und teuer und ungewiss. So wichtig ist mir das Spiel nun wirklich nicht.
> 
> ...




Irgendwo auf der HP bringen die AGB´s nix, da man die so beim KAuf nicht sieht...

Und das ist wie gesagt nur ein Punkt. AGB´s können kein geltendes Recht einschränken.... und da wirds dann spätestens bei den besitzverhältnissen wieder eng....

Ich würde aber natürlich für WOW oder sonstein Spiel nicht klagen etc. Nur sollten mal die ganzen AGB, AGB rufer verstehen, das AGB in erster Linie zum Hintern abwischen da sind und keine in Stein gemeißelten Gebote..... man denke mal an 1000 unseriöse Onlinedienstanbieter, wo dann das Horoskop laut AGB 80 Euro kostet und dann die Inkassofirmen schlange stehen..... ich möchte wissen ob da dann auch gesagt wird: Ja.... stand doch in den AGB´s.


----------



## realten (11. Juli 2008)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> .GM:,,Du weisst schon das das Account sharing ist?´´
> Ich:,,Nein...schon seid der account vor mehr als 2 Jahren besteht zahlt er mit weil er kei I-net hat und kann so bei mir spielen´´
> ...



Also gerade nach über 2 Jahren könnte man mal von accountsharing gehört und kapiert haben was das ist. Wie doof muss man denn eigentlich sein, es einem GM auch noch unter die Nase zu reiben ? 

Ich finde die Regelung von Blizz auch etwas hart aber ich finde auch Leute hart die bei jeder Gelegenheit auf Regeln pfeifen nur weil sie ihnen grad nicht gut in den Kram passen.

Ihr bescheißt Blizzard seit 2 Jahren, seid noch so hohl es ihnen zu erzählen und macht dann hier noch ein Fass auf und wollt Zustimmung oder Mitleid oder was ?

Und was soll denn hier schon wieder das ganze dämliche Geschwätz von wegen rechtlich und Gerichtsstand und AGBs von euch Hobbyjuristen ? Guckt mal weniger Barbara Salesch.


----------



## Cyberflips (11. Juli 2008)

Im falschen Film bist eigentlich nur Du...

Die Antwort ist doch ganz einfach. Account-Sharing ist bei WoW verboten. Der Betreiber kann das ganz alleine bestimmen und er bestimmt auch was er dulden möchte und was nicht. Du hast weder irgendeinen Anspruch, noch irgendwelche Rechte. Verlgeiche wie: "der darf das, ich aber nicht" spielen absolut keine Rolle. Das ist keine Demokratie und es gibt dort nur ein Gesetz, das von Blizzard.
Wenn Du Dich ungerecht behandelt fühlst, kannst Du ja gerne vor dem europäischen Gerichtshof eine Klage einreichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ob ich das jetzt richtig finde, oder das unfair ist oder was auch immer spielt dabei jetzt überhaupt keine Rolle. So ist die Situation und ein Anrecht auf irgendwas hast Du nicht. Allerdings was die in ihre Eulas und AGBs schreiben spielt ebenso wenig eine Rolle. Wenn denen allerdings was nicht passt, schalten die Dir einfach den Saft ab, so einfach ist das.

Was jammerst Du eigentlich herum, daß war doch immer klar. Wenn Dir das nicht passt, spiel das Spiel nicht mehr. Wenn Dir die Behandlung durch den Betreiber nicht gefällt, meide ihn und vor allem bezahl in nicht mehr. Im Endeffekt ist das das einzige Instrument was Du als Kunde hast um zu Antworten.

Ob Du Deinen Freund jetzt 8 Jahre kennst oder wie auch immer ist Deine Geschichete, aber interessieren tut die weder uns noch Blizzard. Account teilen ist nicht und damit basta. Wenn Du jemanden kennst der es trotzdem macht, ist der vielleicht so schlau und regelt das intern und redet nicht daraüber....vor allem nicht mit Blizzard  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist überhaupt eine Devise von Blizzard "was ich nicht weiß macht mich nicht heiss". Die wollen das Du bezahlst, und ansonsten Dich einigermassen an die Verhaltensregeln hälst. Sprich solange sich niemand über Dich beschwert und Du vor allem Du Dich nicht beschwerst, ist denen eigentlich alles egal. Auch hier wieder gilt: Ob das jetzt richtig oder falsch ist, kannst Du hier diskutieren, ändert aber nichts daran. Blizzard diskutiert das nicht.
Wem das nicht passt, spielt halt woanders. So funktioniert das eben mit der Arroganz des amerikanischen Spielebetreibers Blizzard. Wer ihnen die Macht dazu gibt?  Du und Deine Freunde, mit Eurem Geld, was ihr jeden Monat an Blizzard überweist. Mit eurem Fanboy-Getue und das ihr alles mit euch machen lasst, nur um das Spiel spielen zu dürfen. Thats it!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juli 2008)

TypeOnegative schrieb:


> hä?
> genau das sag ich doch.





> Anders bei der Versicherung. Wenn die in ihre AGB schreibt das der Versicherungsschutz nur gilt, wenn der Vertragspartner auch fährt ist das ok.



Unsinn



> Mein Tipp:
> Das Gericht würde es Blizzard verbieten. Denn mal ehrlich, wieso sollte mein Bruder/Schwester/Mama/Papa/Sklave/Busenbunny nicht etwas nutzen dürfen, für das ich bezahle. Es ist ja nicht so, das Blizzard dadurch Nachteile hat oder wir das Spiel irgendwie austricksen. Schließlich kann nur einer zur Zeit spielen.



Mit hocher Wahrscheinlichkeit Unsinn. Ich gehe mal davon aus , das die hochbezahlten Anwälte von Blizz AGB erstellen, die man so leicht nicht knackt
Und der Nachteil für Blizz ist, dass wenn diese Leute nicht bei dir am Account hängen würden, würden sie sich möglicherweise einen eignen zulegen = mehr Kohle für Blizz-Nimmersatt


----------



## Lillyan (11. Juli 2008)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Ich würde aber natürlich für WOW oder sonstein Spiel nicht klagen etc. Nur sollten mal die ganzen AGB, AGB rufer verstehen, das AGB in erster Linie zum Hintern abwischen da sind und keine in Stein gemeißelten Gebote..... man denke mal an 1000 unseriöse Onlinedienstanbieter, wo dann das Horoskop laut AGB 80 Euro kostet und dann die Inkassofirmen schlange stehen..... ich möchte wissen ob da dann auch gesagt wird: Ja.... stand doch in den AGB´s.



Ja, soweit sind wir uns ja einig, nur so lange man nicht rechtliche Schritte gegen die AGBs einleiten will wird man sich halt an die derzeitigen AGBs halten müssen...


----------



## Mr. Yes (11. Juli 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht! Blizzard gibt sogar einen TIPP: Wenn ihr euch einen Account mit mehreren Spielern gleichzeitigt teilt gibt es ein "sicherheitsrisiko" aber dem nach heist es nicht das es gegen die AGB von Blizzard verstöst, ich würde beim Support anrufen und mich beschweren! Auserdem darf man den Account innerhalb der Familie auch weiter reichen, was laut deiner Aussage auch nicht gehen würde!




Wie kommst Du auf dieses schmale Brett?

Es verstößt gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen, gleichwohl ist sich Blizzard bewusst,
das man diesen Verstoß kaum kontrollieren kann.

Per TIPP wird nun auf Gefahren, die sich daraus ergeben, hingewiesen! 
Eine stillschweigende Akzeptanz des Account-sharings daraus
abzuleiten ist falsch, da die Nutzungsbestimmungen dies genau ausschließen, 
die gelten auch nach dem Lesen dieses Tipps weiterhin.

cu yes


----------



## Immondys (11. Juli 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> 
> ich glaube auch hier sind wir einfach "Echt im Flaschen Film"! xD
> ...



Hatte noch nie Probleme mit den GM´s. Ich kann aber als Einzelhändler nur sagen, das die Leute über ihr RECHTE und PFLICHTEN aus VERTRAGSVERHÄLTNISSEN erschreckend wenig bis gar nichts wissen. 

P.S. Der Treadersteller hat 16von 33 Punkten beim WoW Einbürgerungstest und ist damit durchgefallen.


----------



## Knubatz (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 

natürlich gibt es das Problem mit dem Account-Sharing, welches  ja laut AGB verboten ist was wiederum bekannt ist. 
Dass es dich getroffen hat, tut mir echt leid, wobei ich nicht verstehe warum Blizzard in die AGB das Account-Sharing aufnimmt, jedoch in die Tips des Tages (welche beim einloggen im Ladebildschirm angezeigt werden) schreibt: "Wer sich seinen Account mit anderen teilt, erhöht damit das Sicherheitsrisiko". Das mag verstehen wer will. Damit gibt Blizzard ja indirekt die Erlaubnis zum Accountsharing. Wie gesagt ich finde es selbst, für dich, sehr schade.

Grüße Knubatz


----------



## Melian (11. Juli 2008)

Gms sind in Ordnung. Spiel mal AoC, da haste dann nen Problem..

Und wer unbedingt darauf bestehen will, gegen die AGB von Blizzard zu handeln, und sich dann wundert, dass er verwarnt wird, ist selber schuld.

Es ist schon lange bekannt, dass das nicht erlaubt ist. Und wer dann noch so blöd ist, und es dem GM unter die Nase reibt, ist noch viel mehr schuld... und ehrlich gesagt auch etwas doof. Sei froh, hast du nur nen Temporären Bann gekriegt.


----------



## Thoralfus (11. Juli 2008)

jop die regelung ist sehr verzwickt deswegen beurteilt sie kaum einer richtig .

denn meine deutung dazu ist das der kauf der software nämlich unabhängig von der späteren nutzung  zu betrachten ist.
desweiteren steht auf der packung des zusatzkosten anfallen und es nur im internet spielbar ist 
von daher sind das 2 unterschiedliche verträge.

und nutzungbestimmung und agb sind rechtskräftige bestandteile eines vertrages.  sollten sie unwirksam werden, werden  sie durch die klausel eretzt, die der bedeutung am nächsten  kommt . des weiterengibt es ja denn auch die salvationsklausel.

 und da du den acc erst denn erstellen kannst wenn du die möglichkeit hattest sie zulesen, war bei mir vor 3 jahren noch so, werden die au vertragsbestandteil.

und da ein vertrag nen 2 seitiges rechtsgeschäft ist kann man  den vertrag au von  beiden seiten beenden  ob blizzard des will steht auf nem anderem blatt


----------



## Goylarna (11. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Unsinn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rechtlich gesehen, kann man hier mit einem klaren Jein antworten. 
Theoretisch muss man sich nicht an die AGB halten, da sie rechtlich unwirksam sind, praktisch hat man dennoch keinen ACC mehr ^^

Ich finde es nur immer wieder traurig, wieviele Leute von einfachsten Gegebenheiten (wie den Stellenwert von AG nur wenig, oder kiene Ahnung haben, aber diese dann umso lauter in die Welt posaunen.


----------



## Lillyan (11. Juli 2008)

Knubatz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> natürlich gibt es das Problem mit dem Account-Sharing, welches  ja laut AGB verboten ist was wiederum bekannt ist.
> Dass es dich getroffen hat, tut mir echt leid, wobei ich nicht verstehe warum Blizzard in die AGB das Account-Sharing aufnimmt, jedoch in die Tips des Tages (welche beim einloggen im Ladebildschirm angezeigt werden) schreibt: "Wer sich seinen Account mit anderen teilt, erhöht damit das Sicherheitsrisiko". Das mag verstehen wer will. Damit gibt Blizzard ja indirekt die Erlaubnis zum Accountsharing. Wie gesagt ich finde es selbst, für dich, sehr schade.
> ...



Ähm, genau das wurde schon über dir beschrieben: Blizzard kann es nur schlecht kontrollieren. Sie weisen darauf hin, daß es sehr unsicher ist, damit man es nicht macht und sie sagen damit nicht "machts halt, ist ja euer Bier". Immerhin sind sie auch immer diejenigen, die sich darum kümmern müssen, wenn man wieder jemand behauptet sein Account sei gehackt worden, dabei hat nur der beste Freund die Gildenbank leergeräumt. Mit dem Tipp zeigen sie denke ich eher, daß sie keine Haftung für derlei Dinge übernehmen, falls etwas ähnliches passiert.


----------



## XerXisB (11. Juli 2008)

ich sag mal so ^^ ... HAHA! ... warum sagst du denn auch das du dir den acc. teilst xD rofl  wurde bestimmt schon x mal gesagt ^^ aber hab kein bock mir alles davor durch zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also jetzt bist du schlauer ... sag einfach nicht wer alles dein acc. nutzt -.-


----------



## Ànubis2 (11. Juli 2008)

Hm stimmt da es auch ein Blizzard Niederlassung in Deutschland gibt wird der dortige Gerichtsstand genutzt. Ganz außer acht gelassen, da war ich wohl im Unrecht.

Aber wie dem auch sei ich denk mal das Thema is nun auch durchgekaut eröffnet bitte jeman dnen neuen Thread wo man diskutieren kann^^


----------



## Silmarilli (11. Juli 2008)

also ich misch mal auch meinen Senf zu

an alle die GM's für blöd dumm unfair oder ähnliches halten.... A. das sind auch nur MENSCHEN, auch die können mal nen schlechten Tag haben auf ARBEIT die sie da verrichten .... wie würd es euch gehn wenn ihr den ganzen Tag lang ein Ticket nach dem anderen abarbeiten dürftet und was einem da teilweise unterkommt möcht ich echt nicht wissen bei der community. Irgendwann gehen vermutlich sogar die in all ihrer menschlichkeit her und schalten auf 0815 ... der spieler is nervig ... makro 1-3 nächster bitte ... der spieler schickt jeden tag ein ticket weil er ein quest nicht lösen kann nur weil er keine lust hat das questlog ordentlich zu lesen ... makro 4-6

ich sags euch ganz ehrlich ... ich hab zwar nicht oft mit GM's zu tun aber auch im Raid wo ich bin ... also da kam noch kein einziges negatives wort ... eher das gegenteil das die toll, nett und kompetent sind und so erlebe auch ich das immer wieder. 
Ja blizzard denkt wirtschaftlich und stellt nur so wenig GM wie nötig ein, das tickets halbwegs in einer annehmbaren zeit bearbeitet werden wofür die GM vermutlich pro ticket ca. 3-5 minuten zeit haben.
das is eben wirtschaftlich, stosszeiten ... tjo mei da müssen die Gm halt ein bisschen mehr akkord - arbeit leisten ... is in vielen firmen so ... für 1-2 stress-tage die woche werden nicht extra mitarbeiter gesucht
Wobei .... Blizzard sucht so gut wie IMMMER GM weil se zu wenig haben. Nachdem se halt leider nicht jeden Boon inviten können sondern auch auf Skill und Lvl achten müssen gestaltet sich das vermutlich nicht ganz so einfach


und an den TE ... ist es erlaubt das 2 leute das selbe offline-spiel spielen das sich einer gekauft hat? nö 
und genauso ist es auch mit online-spielen ... per definition kauft man sich halt bei blizz keinen spiel sondern nen Key ... beziehungsweise monatlich die weiteraktiv-haltung des Keys

und selbst wenn es erlaubt WÄRE ... Blizzard hat mit der veröffentlichung von World of Warcraft das Spiel so modifiziert das du es nur starten kannst wenn du dich mit den Allgemeinen Geschäfts Bedingungen .... kurz AGB einverstanden erklärst ... vermutlich das wo du nach jedem patch drei mal runter scrollst und auf weiter drückst .... tja der GM hat richtig gehandelt weil in den AGB steht drinne das Account Sharing verboten ist ... auch IN DER FAMILIE
Es wird tolerriert bzw. nicht geprüft ob es nicht doch jemand tut, aber wenn du hergehst und es ihnen auf die Nase bindest .... sorry aber wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil und damit meine ich die AGB. Wenn ihr beide gemeinsam den Account-Key bzw. das Account selbst monatlich bezahlt ... schön und gut aber rechtlich gehört es demjenigen der bei der Anmeldung und freischaltung des Accounts seinen namen reingegeben hat .... der zweite sieht im Streitfall durch die Finger
Sich hier noch drüber aufzuregen weil man selbst zu doof war etwas nicht zu lesen wozu man sich aber bereit erklärt hat (durch zustimmung des AG und dann noch motzen weil die Online-Betreuer so fies sind die Richtlinien umzusetzen dennen sich jeder WoW-Zocker unterwirft ... .... da frag ich mich 


wie blöd kann man eigentlich sein


P.S. ich gehe mal davon aus das ich nciht der einzige bin der meine Meinung vermutlich aber in anderen worten bereits geschrieben hat, allerdings .... wie gesagt freu ich mich immer wieder meinen Senf abgeben zu können und habe dies nun sinnloser weise auch noch gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goylarna (11. Juli 2008)

Das ist ja genau der Kern des Problems... wenn man die zweiten AGB´s nicht unterschreiben möchte, weil sie einem nicht zusagt, dann sind dennoch die 40 Euro anschaffungskosten den Bach runter. Software und umtausch ist ja so ne Sache.... aber wenn Blizzard dann allen nicht AGB unterzeichnern ihr Geld zurück gibt... ^^


----------



## Marnir (11. Juli 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> Naja Blizzard ist aber auch bekannt für die schlechten GMs die haben mich auch immer genervt. Man darf da einen ganzen Tag warten wenn du dann so um die 8-16 Stunden (so war es kurz bevor ich aufgehört habe) wartest, bekommst du irgend eine Antwort die dir kein bisschen Hilft. Ansonsten bekommt man einfach Post die einem natürlich auch nicht weiterhelfen kann





nuja es geht. es gibt auch gms die einem weiter helfen. hab z.B. meine t4 marke auch noch bekommen die ich gewonnen habe, die der leader aber versehentlich nem schami zugesteckt hatte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juli 2008)

Falschen Thread erwischt *hust*


----------



## Intellentx (11. Juli 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Allein aufgrund der Tatsache, das Du nichtmal heute ordentlich und freundlich Antworten kannst, würde ich mal sagen Du bist noch nicht besonnener geworden. Aber natürlich bist Du nicht der Erste der sagt das er niemals pupertierend war.
> 
> Es drängt sich einem fast der Gedanke auf, du bist die grosse Ausnahme... wie so viele vor dir! xD




Ich war in der Pubertät aber ich war immer höflich nett und fair! Du bist jemand der denkt dass es in der Pubertät zu sein bedeutet, dass man sich wie ein Arsch aufführen muss nur weil du damals in der Pubertät ein Arsch warst.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juli 2008)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Theoretisch muss man sich nicht an die AGB halten, da sie rechtlich unwirksam sind, praktisch hat man dennoch keinen ACC mehr ^^



genau so ist es!! und um den Account wiederzubekommen müsste man klagen, und das ist einfach, und ich nehme an da stimmst du mir zu, ein sehr hohes finanzielles Risiko (außer man hat die Advokart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Cageron (11. Juli 2008)

Gut du hast einfach nur den Fehler gemacht das du gesagt hast mein Kumpel hat gespielt... sowas sagt man nem Gm nich wär genauso wenn du nem Polizist sagen würdes ja ich fahre Auto habe aber keinen Führerschein^^. Ich spiele auch auf dem account meines onkels (habe auch eigenen) zum farmen zB beide wurden schonmal gehackt (meine schuld). Haben beide gesagt würde kein anderer mit dem account spielen und ende.^^

Also das nächste mal vielleicht vorher bissl überlegen. Aber Shit happens.


----------



## Hawk0 (11. Juli 2008)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Naja ich musste leider noch im Garten helfen beim Endboss also zockte meiN Freund wie er es manchmal tut (*so vielleicht eine Stunde die Woche*) eben weiter.
> Ich:,,NEin UNSER account...er hat kein eigenes Internet *also gibt er mir 6 Euro im Monat zut so die hälfte bei* und spielt mit mir an meinem Rechner´´



Sowas nennst du Freunde? /spit 
Wie kann man nen "Freund" so ausnehmen und dafür Geld nehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goylarna (11. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> genau so ist es!! und um den Account wiederzubekommen müsste man klagen, und das ist einfach, und ich nehme an da stimmst du mir zu, ein sehr hohes finanzielles Risiko (außer man hat die Advokart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe keine Ahnung von gerichtskosten etc. Wie gesagt, wenn ich auf ein Problem in einem Spiel stoßen würde, das mich dazu veranlassen könnte zu klagen, dann würde ich mir einfach ein anderes Spiel suchen.... 

Mir ging es im Endeffekt nur darum zu sagen, dass sich die Leute nicht immer von ihrem geföhrlichen halbwissen leiten lassen sollen, sondern sich erstmal schlau lesen, bevor sie so Sachen schreiben wie:

- Du hast die AGB unterschrieben, selber schuld.

Ich erlebe das oft im Nebenjob, was die Leute teilweise so an falschen Informationen mit sich herumtragen. So Sachen wie Garantie und Gewährleistung kennt z.B. kaum ein Mensch, aber fast jeder reißt die Klappe auf "ABER DA HAB ICH GESETZLICHE GARANTIE DRAUF"  oder fehlerhafte preisauszeichnungen in Geschäften... aber ich merke ich schweife ab....

Ich will nur sagen: Hinterfragt die Dinge, bevor ihr euer "Wissen" rausposaunt.... denn vieles ist einfach BS. Oder einfach mal an Dieter nuhr denken..


----------



## alchilèes (11. Juli 2008)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Er KANN sich keinen eigenen Account machen...er hat weder internet noch erlauben seine eltern das...also gibt er mir 6 Euro.
> ICh finde Blizazrd soltle sowas egal sein wieviele mit einem Account spielen solange sie das Geld für den Account bekommen.
> UNd keiner von euch kann sagen das sie nicht dasselbe machen würden wenn sei wow spielen wollen und keinen eigene sINternet haben udn es nicht dürfen.



nun stellt sich die frage warum er es nicht darf, ist er zu jung? sind seine eltern der meinung das es ihm schadet?
beides mit ja beantwortet= er sollte die finger vom spiel lassen und du solltest ihn nicht noch dabei unterstützen gegen den willen seiner erziehungsberechtigen zu handeln.
davon abgesehen ist es blizz relativ egal wer mit welchem account spielt solange ihr nicht so doof seid sie darauf hin zu weisen.
so gesehen eure eigene dummheit


----------



## Ötzalan (11. Juli 2008)

Intellentx schrieb:


> Ich war in der Pubertät aber ich war immer höflich nett und fair! Du bist jemand der denkt dass es in der Pubertät zu sein bedeutet, dass man sich wie ein Arsch aufführen muss nur weil du damals in der Pubertät ein Arsch warst.



Wir kennen uns nicht, also behalte bitte deine Spekulationen über meine Persönlichkeit für dich. Ich empfehle die Nettiquette zu lesen, gegen die du grad verstösst und denk dann mal über den grundsätzlichen Wiederspruch deiner Aussage nach.


----------



## Evilslyn (11. Juli 2008)

Ma im Ernst wie doof kann man auch sein, ich mein den bann hast dir redlich verdient. Er frage dich extra nochmal, und weist dich darauf hin das das ja bedeuten würde du machst was illegales und du betonst nomma das das schon seit erstellung deines Accs so läuft, das du Geld dafür bekommst, es also auch kein einfacher Freundschaftsdienst is...
Also sorry aber das hättest von mir aus prinzip aufs Dach bekommen wenn ich GM wäre.
Versteh deinen Frust, aber kurz Birne einschalten hat noch nie geschadet.

zu besseren Verständnis:

Du fährts im Auto eine Freundes OHNE Führerschein weil er dich lässt.
Ihr seht im Rückspiegel die Bullen mit blaulicht und bitte rechts ran fahr aufforderung.
Du wirst panisch und fährst rechts ran. So schnell wie möglich tauscht du mit deinem Freund den Platz bevor der Bulle an der Tür is.
Der will dann Führerschein und Fahrzeugschein sehen und dein Freund gibts sie hin... was meinst du, wäre es sinnvoll von deinem Freund
jetzt anzusprechen das ja eigentlich du ohne Führerschein gefahren bist?
Oder das du vom beifahrersitz sagst "Aber Herr Wachtmeister, eigentlich bin doch ich gefahren, aber ich hab leider kein Führerschein." 

NEIN das würdet ihr nicht tun.

Also in diesem sinne...
MfG
Evi


----------



## Tearor (11. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> genau so ist es!! und um den Account wiederzubekommen müsste man klagen, und das ist einfach, und ich nehme an da stimmst du mir zu, ein sehr hohes finanzielles Risiko (außer man hat die Advokart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Klar sind die AGBs rechtlich unwirksam, aber Blizz hat wegen dem "hausrecht" trotzdem das recht dir das spiel zu verweigern wenn du nicht zustimmst. Blizz kann keine AGBs "einklagen", aber rausschmeissen können sie dich sehr wohl.
 Sammler, ich weiss nicht genau wozu man da klagen sollte. Auf was willste die denn verklagen? Es gibt keine rechtliche Grundlage, soviel ich weiss jedenfalls.


----------



## Goylarna (11. Juli 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> Klar sind die AGBs rechtlich unwirksam, aber Blizz hat wegen dem "hausrecht" trotzdem das recht dir das spiel zu verweigern wenn du nicht zustimmst. Blizz kann keine AGBs "einklagen", aber rausschmeissen können sie dich sehr wohl.
> Sammler, ich weiss nicht genau wozu man da klagen sollte. Auf was willste die denn verklagen? Es gibt keine rechtliche Grundlage, soviel ich weiss jedenfalls.



Klar... und deswegen kann man ja auch ganz einfach nen Mieter vor die tür setzen, oder einen Mitarbeiter ohne Nennung von Gründen entlassen.

Es gibt einen Nutzungsvertrag... und wenn man nicht gerade gegen eine wirksame Klausel verstößt, dann kann höchstens das Abo nicht verlängert werden...

Hausrecht.... in was für einer Welt lebst du?


----------



## Buldog K D K (11. Juli 2008)

Manchmal einfach die Fresse halten und Abstreiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tearor (11. Juli 2008)

TypeOnegative schrieb:


> Du solltest dich erstmal über Vertragsgrundlagen informieren bevor du hier so einen Quatsch erzählst. Wie ich schon sagte kann ich in meine AGB reinschreiben was ich will. Gültig ist das dann trotzdem noch nicht. Also informier dich erstmal bevor du hier so rumtönst. Wenn du glaubst für ein Spiel gelten andere Maßstäbe in der Wirtschaft bist du einfach nur naiv.



is recht du bist der chef. /bow. alles andere ist natürlich quatsch. praise the lord.

prinzipiell sind AGBs schon anfechtbar da hab ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt.
Das erste argument steht jedoch, dass die AGBs von WoW in dem Punkt "nur einer darf spielen" in keiner weise gegen geltendes Recht verstossen, deswegen wird eine Anfechtung wenig chancen haben. anders is das bei den genannten internetversandfirmen, da hier die gewährleistungspflicht verletzt wird (wenn der kunde die Rücksendung bezahlen muss).


----------



## Tearor (11. Juli 2008)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Klar... und deswegen kann man ja auch ganz einfach nen Mieter vor die tür setzen, oder einen Mitarbeiter ohne Nennung von Gründen entlassen.
> 
> Es gibt einen Nutzungsvertrag... *und wenn man nicht gerade gegen eine wirksame Klausel verstößt*, dann kann höchstens das Abo nicht verlängert werden...
> 
> Hausrecht.... in was für einer Welt lebst du?



genau das hat er aber getan. und als wirksam gilt sie bis sie angefochten wird und das erfolg hat.
deine vergleiche stimmen schon, grundlose kündigungen gehen nicht - aber diese war nicht grundlos sondern ein klarer AGB verstoss.

und zum thema hausrecht, mir is kein besseres wort eingefallen, aber blizz sind in der World of Warcraft eben die chefs. sag mir bitte ein besseres wort wenn du eins weisst. ich lebe in einer recht schönen welt, muss ich sagen, danke der nachfrage.


----------



## Thoralfus (11. Juli 2008)

Denn die AGB ist nämlich durchaus wirksamer Bestandteil des Vertrags.  Das BGB gibt zwar Regelungen vor aber in bestimmten Bereichen gilt da die Privatautonomie  sprich die VP dürfen abweichende Regeln in ihren vertragswerken einsetzen geregelt ist die Verwendung im BGBb 305 ff

AGB dienen dazu das der Vertragsschluss  der VP  standardisiert und beschleunigt wird.

Ab 1977 waren im Gesetz zur Regelung des Rechts der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen seit der Modernisierung des Schuldrechts sind die im BGB zu finden. Die Regelung wie sie in Deutschland gelten wurden großteils in europäische Recht übernommen. 

Da nach BGB 305  die Einbeziehung nur wirksam ist wenn der Kunde ohne  große Schwierigkeiten diese einsehen kann , was durchaus gewährleistet ist, des weiteren er diesen zustimmt , beides ist gewährleistet.  

Nach eingehender Lektüre würde ich behaupten des dem auch keine gründe Entgegensprechen.     

Wobei zum threadthema  passen würden menschliche dummheit ftL ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juli 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> Klar sind die AGBs rechtlich unwirksam, aber Blizz hat wegen dem "hausrecht" trotzdem das recht dir das spiel zu verweigern wenn du nicht zustimmst. Blizz kann keine AGBs "einklagen", aber rausschmeissen können sie dich sehr wohl.
> Sammler, ich weiss nicht genau wozu man da klagen sollte. Auf was willste die denn verklagen? Es gibt keine rechtliche Grundlage, soviel ich weiss jedenfalls.




Die AGB sind im Idealfall Teil von etwas das sich Vertrag nennt. Selbst wenn sich die AGB als ungültig erweisen sollten besteht der Vertrag als solches dennoch weiter.

und da galt nunmal seit den alten Römersleuten:  Pacta sunt servanda (Verträge sind einzuhalten)
das gilt für deinen Teil des Vertrages (Geld zahlen) als auch für den von Blizz (Account zur Verfügung stellen)

Und für die vereinbarte Vertragslaufzeit kannst du die Erfüllung des Vertrages einklagen (zumindest theoretsich)


----------



## Zachariaz (11. Juli 2008)

Sayonara schrieb:


> Du verlangst ja wohl nicht ernsthaft von einem GM das er sich für die Ausübung seines Jobs entschuldigt. Und zu dem Job gehört meiner Meinung nach auch ein gewisses Maß an Autorität. Die Polizei entschuldigt sich auch nicht bei gerechtfertigten Verwarnungen, Verhaftungen etc.
> 
> MFG
> 
> Sayonara S.


Das war ein Beispiel, und selbst wenn: Du kannst einen rotzfrechen GM haben, oder jemand, der etwas mehr Verständnis zeigt. 
Und Autorität bedeutet nicht, dass man Leute anmeckert. Autorität kann man auch ganz anders zeigen....

Und was die Polizei betrifft....Dazu fällt mir wieder was ein: Es gibt solche Polizisten, und solche ;-)


----------



## NaturalDesaster (11. Juli 2008)

sry,

bei soviel blödheit dem GM auch noch auf die nase zu binden, das man sich den Acc teilt ( ob geschwister etc hin oder ehr ) kann man echt nur sagen: 

Selbst schuld. Dummheit wird halt bestraft.
wer die AGB nicht einhällt, muss sich halt danach nicht aufregen. Nutze es lieber als ne art sprungbrett, um vom game loszukommen


----------



## Mindista (11. Juli 2008)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Irgendwo auf der HP bringen die AGB´s nix, da man die so beim KAuf nicht sieht...



auf meiner spielverpackung steht folgendes(wenn auch kleingedruckt):

"die verwendung dieser software unterliegt den bestimmungen der endbenutzerlizens, denen sie zustimmen müssen, bevor sie dieses produckt installieren.
zudem unterliegt dieses produckt den nutzungsbestimmungen von worldofwarcraft denen sie zustimmen müssen, bevor sie einen account erstellen können.dieses spiel kann nur online gespielt werden...

mehr informationen erhalten sie unter www.wow-europe.com"

ergo erfährt man schon vorher, das es da sachen gibt, denen man zustimmen muss. wenn man nu zweifel hat und unsicher ist vor dem kauf, wird so ja auch drauf hingeiwesen wo man nachsehen kann, auch vor dem kauf.

internetzugang muss für das spiel eh vorhanden sein, also kann man sich auch noch vor dem kauf über die agbs informieren.


----------



## Kurak (11. Juli 2008)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Irgendwo auf der HP bringen die AGB´s nix, da man die so beim KAuf nicht sieht...
> 
> Und das ist wie gesagt nur ein Punkt. AGB´s können kein geltendes Recht einschränken.... und da wirds dann spätestens bei den besitzverhältnissen wieder eng....
> 
> Ich würde aber natürlich für WOW oder sonstein Spiel nicht klagen etc. Nur sollten mal die ganzen AGB, AGB rufer verstehen, das AGB in erster Linie zum Hintern abwischen da sind und keine in Stein gemeißelten Gebote..... man denke mal an 1000 unseriöse Onlinedienstanbieter, wo dann das Horoskop laut AGB 80 Euro kostet und dann die Inkassofirmen schlange stehen..... ich möchte wissen ob da dann auch gesagt wird: Ja.... stand doch in den AGB´s.




egal ob du meinst das die AGB nun zum A... abwüchen ist oder nicht
fest steht das es eine rechtskräftige absicherung seitens blizz ist 
was bedeutet das wir die nutzer mit dem klicken auf den "ich akzeptire" butten 
einen vertrag mit blizz abschliesen und uns dadurch 100% an die regel die blizz vorschreibt halten müssen
(aber nur solange diese rechtlich gesehen sin ergeben)
nun kann man keinem was nachweisen was dieser vor den heimichen rechner macht, auser er postet es in irgend einer vorm herrum 
und das ist dann zwar vor gericht immer noch schwer halt bar aber einen bann kann man durch einen vertagsbruch schon bekommen 

und noch was zu den 13€ die jeder für WoW ausgibt,
man bezalt damit nur die nutzung des von blizz gestleten Account und deren server
das spiel selber ist mit der bezahlund der software an der ladentecke abgeschlossen 
die GM´s und auch die patche sind von blizz gestelt und sind nur ein prävieleg, kein recht
also seid höfflich zu den GM´s dann sind sie es auch zu euch und freut euch auf einen patch, sagt aber nicht das ja wieder einer nötich war

mfg Kurak


----------



## Aplizzier (11. Juli 2008)

Jo dije standartantworten nerven einfahc -.-


----------



## Goylarna (11. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> auf meiner spielverpackung steht folgendes(wenn auch kleingedruckt):
> 
> "die verwendung dieser software unterliegt den bestimmungen der endbenutzerlizens, denen sie zustimmen müssen, bevor sie dieses produckt installieren.
> zudem unterliegt dieses produckt den nutzungsbestimmungen von worldofwarcraft denen sie zustimmen müssen, bevor sie einen account erstellen können.dieses spiel kann nur online gespielt werden...
> ...



O.K. dann geh mal auf die Seite und gib als Suchbegriff im Feld AGB ein....

Also bei mir kommt da nix.... leicht und einfach vor dem Kauf zugänglich sieht sicher anders aus ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juli 2008)

ich fass das nochmal zusammen:

Ich kaufe mir WOW und erstelle ein Account für drei Monate.
Damit gibt es einen Vertrag zwischen mir und Blizzard für drei Monate.
Dabei verpflichte ich mich insgesamt rund 40&#8364; zu zahlen und Blizz verpflichtet sich mit drei Monate lang einen Account zum spielen zu Verfügung zu stellen.
Teil des Vertrages sind auch folgende AGB:

1) Ich darf wow nur in Räumen spielen die rot gestrichen sind
2) ich muss beim spielen eine Sonnenbrille tragen
3) ich darf kein Accountsharing betreiben.
Dies AGB nehme ich an. (Blizz könnte tatsächlich solche AGB in ihren Vertrag schreiben verboten wäre das nicht!!!)

Nun bekommt Blizz nach einem Monat raus, dass meine Wände gelb gestrichen sind macht mein Account zu wegen Verstoß gegen die AGB, die ich ja angenommen habe.

Trotzdem laufe ich fröhlich pfeifend zum Gericht und verklage Blizz auf die Einhaltung des Vertrages. Als Argument gebe ich an das diese AGB Klausel nicht wirksam sein weil unangemessen, überraschend, etc. 
Das Gericht würde in diesem krassen Beispielfall sicherlich zu meinen Gunsten urteilen und Blizz verpflichten mir den Account für 2 Monate wieder freizuschalten.

(Nach den zwei Monaten gäbe es aber überhaupt keine Möglichkeit Blizz zu verpflichten, einen neuen Vertrag mit mir abzuschließen.)


Was man hier sehen kann ist, dass man sehr wohl gegen AGB klagen kann.
Das Risiko dabei ist: Verliert man den Prozess,w eil das Gericht sagt die AGB sind so ok  zahlt man die eigenen Kosten und die der Gegenseite und die Gerichtskosten.
Und der AGB Punkt mit dem Accountsharing hat gute Chancen gültig zu sein und von einem Gericht bestätigt zu werden.


----------



## Lillyan (11. Juli 2008)

Goylarna schrieb:


> O.K. dann geh mal auf die Seite und gib als Suchbegriff im Feld AGB ein....
> 
> Also bei mir kommt da nix.... leicht und einfach vor dem Kauf zugänglich sieht sicher anders aus ^^


Warum so kompliziert? Einfach nach ganz unten scrollen, da sind alle rechtlichen Links fein säuberlich aufgezählt.


----------



## mendozino (11. Juli 2008)

12 Seiten Gewäsch! Jeder liest die erste Seite und gibt dann seinen Senf ganz am Ende dazu.
Inzwischen ist längst geklärt, dass der TE mindestens eine gelangweilte Person ist und euch alle zu Affen macht indem ihr euch über fiktive Sachen aufregt. Macht euch mal die Mühe, lest mal seine anderen Postings und hört auf den Juristen den Job wegzunehmen. Das ist alles irrelevant, da man sofort zur Überzeugung kommt, dass der Fall ist nie passiert.


----------



## Mindista (11. Juli 2008)

Goylarna schrieb:


> O.K. dann geh mal auf die Seite und gib als Suchbegriff im Feld AGB ein....
> 
> Also bei mir kommt da nix.... leicht und einfach vor dem Kauf zugänglich sieht sicher anders aus ^^



dann geht man auf die offizielle seite. geht links auf den reiter infos zum spiel und klickt auf BESTIMMUNGEN.

von agb steht auf der verpackung nicht, da heist es nutzungsbestimmungen, und damit hatte ich sofort einen treffer.


----------



## Silmarilli (11. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler

der Kunde schliest mit Blizzard einen Vertrag über eine bestimmte Laufzeit ab.... mit der zur kenntnissnahme der Richtlinien die blizzard vorschreibt.

ich bin zwar kein Anwalt aber ich halte es dennoch für legitim das Blizzard sich bereits geleistete Zahlungen einbehält nachdem der Kunde vertragsbrüchig hinsichtlich eines Verstosses gegen die Richtlinien wurde.


p.s. hinsichtlich der tatsache das ich mir gerade das profil vom TE angekuckt habe ... sorry das ich dich so geflamed habe. Naja zwei drei jahre mehr lebenserfahrung und die Sache wäre für dich Logisch gewesen. So kann ich nur sagen, auch wenn man es nicht verstehen kann und es komisch klingt ... es ist leider so.


und dann noch ein gruss von tante edith: nur weil manche sich in eine Situation nicht hineindenken können kommt dann ein ... fake, nie passiert, kanns niemals geben.... dazu sage ich nur ... Angeklagter ist Unschuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen ist ... womit ich der "fake, nie passiert, kanns niemals geben" fraktion denn Ball zurück werfe und anstatt haltloser Anschuldigungen auf Beweise warte

lg Sily


----------



## Goylarna (11. Juli 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Warum so kompliziert? Einfach nach ganz unten scrollen, da sind alle rechtlichen Links fein säuberlich aufgezählt.



O.K. Touché 

Lustigerweise steht da ja wirklich, das man das Spiel seinem Händler zurückbringen soll, wenn man mit den vereinabrungen nicht einverstanden ist.... offenbar sieht man es hier genauso, das man diese Bestimmungen erst liest, nachdem man das produkt gekauft hat..... ich sag mal 1:1 ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juli 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> 12 Seiten Gewäsch! Jeder liest die erste Seite und gibt dann seinen Senf ganz am Ende dazu.
> Inzwischen ist längst geklärt, dass der TE mindestens eine gelangweilte Person ist und euch alle zu Affen macht indem ihr euch über fiktive Sachen aufregt. Macht euch mal die Mühe, lest mal seine anderen Postings und hört auf den Juristen den Job wegzunehmen. *Das ist alles irrelevant, da man sofort zur Überzeugung kommt, dass der Fall ist nie passiert.*



aha es passiert also nie das Blizz mit dem Hinweis auf Verstöße gegen die AGB einen Account dicht macht??

Bestimmt weißt du das weil du bei Blizz arbeitest und dort Einblick in die Akten hast.

Das sich aus einem Thread eine Diskussion entspinnen kann die sich vom Einzelfall abhebt und versucht, allgemeingültigere Aussagen zu treffen ist dir auch noch nicht untergekommen oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goylarna (11. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> dann geht man auf die offizielle seite. geht links auf den reiter infos zum spiel und klickt auf BESTIMMUNGEN.
> 
> von agb steht auf der verpackung nicht, da heist es nutzungsbestimmungen, und damit hatte ich sofort einen treffer.



Ja, passt schon....

Auch hier gibts ein paar Stolpersteine.

Wenn man das Spiel z.B. im Versandhandel bezieht, hat man den Kaufvertrag abgeschlossen, bevor man den hinweis auf der Verpackung lesen konnte....

Aber wie gesagt... dies ist ein strittiger Punkt in den AGB.... es gibt noch mehrere....


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Ohrensammler
> 
> der Kunde schliest mit Blizzard einen Vertrag über eine bestimmte Laufzeit ab.... mit der zur kenntnissnahme der Richtlinien die blizzard vorschreibt.
> 
> ich bin zwar kein Anwalt aber ich halte es dennoch für legitim das Blizzard sich bereits geleistete Zahlungen einbehält nachdem der Kunde vertragsbrüchig hinsichtlich eines Verstosses gegen die Richtlinien wurde.



Wenn er vertragsbrüchig geworden ist ja!!
(Machen die Mobilfunkunternehmen auch so. Du zahlst nicht, die kündigen deinen Vertrag und fordern die restlichen Grundgebühren bis Vertragsende als Schadensersatz)

Aber das ist ja genau die Frage: Vertragsbrüchig ist er nur, wenn die Klausel gegen die er verstoßen haben soll auch rechtsgültig ist. Und das muss im Zweifelsfall ein Gericht klären, wenn man es drauf anlegt.


----------



## Mayroi (11. Juli 2008)

Solangsam müssen doch alle gelernt haben das sie NIEMALS erwähnen sollen das jemand anderes gespielt hat oder man net der ist der da spielt der inner ACC Abrechnung eingetragen ist... also net wundern. Mimimimi


Ach ja und man kann IMMER die AGB´s vorher einsehen bzw beantragen einzusehen. IMMER!!!! Bei Blizzard selber hängen sie auf der Seite auch aus Wer sie vorher nicht liest pech. 

Wenn man ne CD kauft kann man bei Saturn etc pp sich vorher auch die AGB´s geben lassen bzw hängen sie im Kassenbereich aus.


----------



## EliteOrk (11. Juli 2008)

Auf die Frage vom GM "Du teilst dir deinen Acc mit einem Freund?" hättest du einfach mit "Nein" antworten sollen.
Niemand hätte dir was nachweisen können und der übermotivierte GM hätte seine Bannprämie vergessen können^^

Es ist aufjedenfall eine Unverschämtheit, wie Blizzard zahlende Kundschaft, ohne die WoW ein Scheissdreck wäre, in ihrer Geldgier behandeln und sich solche Unverschämtheiten nur leisten können, da sie fast schon sowas wie einen Monopolstatus in der mmog-Sparte haben...
Ein Grund von vielen für mich, dass ich mit wow aufgehört habe und jetzt zufriedener eve-online Spieler bin^^


----------



## Mindista (11. Juli 2008)

Mayroi schrieb:


> Solangsam müssen doch alle gelernt haben das sie NIEMALS erwähnen sollen das jemand anderes gespielt hat oder man net der ist der da spielt der inner ACC Abrechnung eingetragen ist... also net wundern.



wenn man nicht einmal weis, das accountsharring verboten ist, warum sollte man dann die klappe halten? ^^


----------



## Mayroi (11. Juli 2008)

AGB´s lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann weiß man was man darf


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juli 2008)

Mayroi schrieb:


> AGB´s lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe guck ma wieviele Leute bereits mit dem Lesen von Questtexten überfordert sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asterixx (11. Juli 2008)

Huhu!

In den AGB´s steht doch ganz klar drin das der Account nur von einem benutzt werden darf.
Das heisst das Familien oder Geschwister die sich einen Teilen dagegen vestossen.
Du registrierst dich ja nicht nur mit dem Nachnamen, sondern auch mit dem Vornamen.
Also ist der Zugang einer einzigen Person eindeutig zugewiesen.

Nenn es wie du willst, letztendlich ist es Geldmacherei.
Denn Blizz gehen ja montaliche Gebühren durch die Lappen wenn sich z.B. Geschwister den Zugang teilen.
Finde es auch doof das es gemacht wird.
1. Man kann nie gemeinsam spielen
2. Ist es nervig wenn der eine Spieler mitten in der Instanz weg muss weil der Bruder/Schwester jetzt spielen will

Und , du hast eigentlich selber Schuld.
Es ist ja bekannt das Accountshering verboten ist.
Wenn du es dann noch selbst bei einem GM angibst, hast du selber schuld.

Hättest doch einfach sagen können, Ich habe gespielt, ich habe den loot nicht bekommen, ich beschwere mich.


----------



## Woodspirit (11. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie fällt mir nur ein: IDIOT!


----------



## BaLR0g (11. Juli 2008)

> Liebe Grüße
> Aragorn1994



Hm...lass mich rechnen...öööööhm...ah ich habs: 14!
Schonmal die AGBs durchgelesen? Evtl. mal nachholen. Der Rest klärt sich dann von selbst.


----------



## Bears (11. Juli 2008)

Zachariaz schrieb:


> Das war ein Beispiel, und selbst wenn: Du kannst einen rotzfrechen GM haben, oder jemand, der etwas mehr Verständnis zeigt.
> Und Autorität bedeutet nicht, dass man Leute anmeckert. Autorität kann man auch ganz anders zeigen....
> 
> Und was die Polizei betrifft....Dazu fällt mir wieder was ein: Es gibt solche Polizisten, und solche ;-)




nach den anderen Posts vom TE zu urteilen, galube ich nicht das der GM rotzfrech war. Denke höchstens der TE will Blizzard für seine eigene Dummheit an den Pranger stellen.


----------



## mendozino (11. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> aha es passiert also nie das Blizz mit dem Hinweis auf Verstöße gegen die AGB einen Account dicht macht??
> 
> Bestimmt weißt du das weil du bei Blizz arbeitest und dort Einblick in die Akten hast.
> 
> ...



Ne Diskussion die sich auf Aussagen eines 14 jährigen  bezieht, der nur krude Geschichten erzählt? Siehe Kara-Märchen etc.? Der jeden dieser unglaubwürdigen Posts dazu hernimmt entweder gegen GMs oder gegen Bliz zu stänkern?

Entschuldige, wenn sich das vom Einzelfall abheben soll, dann sollte man dem TE sein Märchen auch nicht in jedem 2 Post zitieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (11. Juli 2008)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Er KANN sich keinen eigenen Account machen...er hat weder internet noch erlauben seine eltern das...also gibt er mir 6 Euro.
> ICh finde Blizazrd soltle sowas egal sein wieviele mit einem Account spielen solange sie das Geld für den Account bekommen.
> UNd keiner von euch kann sagen das sie nicht dasselbe machen würden wenn sei wow spielen wollen und keinen eigene sINternet haben udn es nicht dürfen.



Junge nun schnall es mal, es ist Blizzard völlig schnuppe wer sich was leisten kann oder nicht, die sind nicht die Wohlfahrt, sondern ein Unternehmen, dass gerne Geld machen will. Dagegen ist nichts zu sagen und der Gamemaster hat sich völlig korrekt verhalten. Wer im Chat ausposaunt, dass er Accountsharing betreibt ist sowieso komplett selbst schuld.


----------



## Vatenkeist (11. Juli 2008)

möchtest du käse zum whine?

wie ich dem username entnehme ist der threadersteller 14 jahre alt -so jemand versteht eben noch nicht agb s etc und das er im unrecht ist.
auch ist siene argumentationsweise beim gm sehr kindlich.

na ja wollte dies loswerden bevor thread ~closed~


----------



## Mayroi (11. Juli 2008)

Hm mein Dad hat 3 Accs auf seinen Namen. Einen benutz seine Freundin, einen er und einen ich(gut hab au meinen eigenen noch) und auch mit gleichen Nachnamen darf ich nicht sagen: Hey das der Acc von meinem Dad. Er bezahlt ihn über seine Kreditkarte . Wer den ACC bezahlt ist ne andere Sache aber offiziel darf der ACC nur von dem genutz werden der drin steht...

und hin oder her: Unwissenheit schütz vor Strafe nicht.


----------



## BimmBamm (11. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und der AGB Punkt mit dem Accountsharing hat gute Chancen gültig zu sein und von einem Gericht bestätigt zu werden.



Selbst wenn das Gericht zu der Überzeugung käme, daß diese Klausel der AGB rechtlich unwirksam sei, so kann Blizzard statt einem sofortigen Bann eine Kündigung aussprechen. Statt Bann gäbe es die Kündigung nach Ablauf der bereits geleisteten Zahlung! Da hätten die Leutz aber tierisch was erreicht mit dem "Vor-Gericht-ziehen"!

Ist übrigens ein netter Thread: Obwohl kein Screenshot des Gespräches angehängt ist, gehen viele Poster davon aus, daß es sich tatsächlich so abgespielt hat (im Zweifel immer gegen den Angeklagten; in diesem Falle den GM). Erst nach ca. 3 Seiten zitiert ein Poster endlich mal tatsächlich einen Ausschnitt aus den AGB, während der Rest mantragleich "Ich glaub' steht in AGBs datt verboten" wiederholt. Dann wird über die "Unfreundlichkeit" der GMs hergezogen, die gleich mit einem Bann drohen - erst auf der ca. 5. Seite schreibt ein Poster ganz richtig, daß die GMs sich an Arbeitsanweisungen halten und ihre Gespräche mit den Usern vom Arbeitgeber überprüfbar sind. Und zum Schluß landen wir wieder bei den AGB, die manche per se für völlig unwirksam halten, weil sie mal gehört haben, daß es AGBs gab, die nicht Rechtens sind. Dabei wird übersehen, daß Blizz wie bereits von Dir beschrieben nicht verpflichtet ist, den Vertrag zu verlängern und selbst mit einer Klage (die in 3 Jahren AGB nicht erfolgt und meiner Kristallkugel nach auch bis zur Einstellung WoWs nicht erfolgen wird, weil a) teuer und b) Erfolg sehr zweifelhaft) genau gar nichts gewonnen ist.

Bimmbamm


----------



## HMC-Pretender (11. Juli 2008)

> So leute nu ma im ernst...sind wir spieler im falschen Film.Ich meine dann müssten ja auch die Account von Eltern und Kindern Brüder udn Schwester und geschwistern gebannt werden weil sie sich einen teilen oder?



So ist es. Ein Account darf nur von der Person gespielt werden, auf den er zugelassen ist. Nicht vom besten Freund, nicht vom Bruder, nicht vom Ehepartner,  und nicht vom Anwalt oder Priester oder Haustier. Einzige Ausnahme ist: Eltern dürfen einen Account für eines ihrer Kinder eröffnen, dieser darf dann aber NUR von dem Kind verwendet werden, nicht von dem Elternteil, das dafür bezahlt.

Und mal ehrlich: das ist allgemein bekannt und wer so blöde ist und das einem GM gegenüber rausposaunt, was so ziemlich die einzige Möglichkeit darstellt, das Blizzard dahinter kommt, der hat seine Verwarnung echt verdient...


----------



## SirDamatadore (11. Juli 2008)

Lieber TE, du hast aber auch immer Pech mit den GM´s. 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=48782


----------



## Caspar (11. Juli 2008)

Cathari schrieb:


> Harr harr, das ist ja mal geil. "Herr GM, Sie kriegen 3 Stunden Spielverbot." - "Och menno, ich raide grad." - "Das hätten Sie sich vorher überlegen sollen!"
> 
> Also dann würde ich als GM ständig Fehler machen, wenn ich dafür 3 Stunden frei bekomme.
> 
> ...




Das ist diese verquere Vorstellung einiger Leute, dass GMs den ganzen Tag WoW spielen dürfen und dafür bezahlt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tearor (11. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> hehe guck ma wieviele Leute bereits mit dem Lesen von Questtexten überfordert sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da gibts ein /signed für. 
wie für vieles andere was du geschrieben hast. das mit der einhaltung des vertrages (also einklagen der restspielzeit) kann sogar sein, klingt mir plausibel. aber da kenn ich mich zuwenig aus, auch eine sofortige kündigung könnte rechtens sein. 
Meine Wand ist übrigens gelblich mit nem schwarzen tribal, aber sags nich blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir fassen zusammen:


-AGB zustimmen -> feine Sache, Vertragsbestandteil/-Grundlage
-Bestandteil der AGB: Du sollst deinen Account nicht teilen, und auch nicht dazu beitragen dass dies möglich wird.
-gg AGB verstossen -> Bliz hat das Recht dir zu kündigen 
-ob sie dir die Restspielzeit geben müssen bleibt offen. Ob die AGB im Prozess (falls man klagt) als rechtsgültig eingestuft werden oder nicht macht keinen Unterschied für den Kläger, da Blizz keinesfalls zur Re-Aktivierung des Accounts gezwungen werden kann.

-TE: sei einfach froh dass es kein permanenter bann war und wenn du gefragt wirst: du spielst alleeeeein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KOgu (11. Juli 2008)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> So leute nu ma im ernst...sind wir spieler im falschen Film.Ich meine dann müssten ja auch die Account von Eltern und Kindern Brüder udn Schwester und geschwistern gebannt werden weil sie sich einen teilen oder?
> 
> Mein Kumpel ZAHLT mit er hat ihn mit ERSTELLT weil er selber kein INternet hat und so selber bei sich nicht WOW spielen kann selbst wenn er es nochso sehr versucht.
> Da bezahlt er mir so das und beiden der Account schon seid je her gehört und ich kriege einen Bann wegen Accountsharings.Ey ist das mies oder was.Man darf nicht seine Freunde an seinen account lassen die man schon sehr lange kennt ohne gebannt zu werden.
> ...



Leider hast du Unrecht ... du hast deinen Acc geteilt ohne es zu dürfen.
ABER zustimmen kann ich dir trotzdem .... ich hasse diese GM's ... erst verwarnen, dann dir bei deinem Prob. nicht helfen und dich dann bannen ... -.-
Die selbe Unverschämtheit ist das auch mit den Transfär-/Renamepreisen: Dtl.: 20€ - Amerika: 15[finde das Dollarzeichen net^^] ...
Naja, ihr wisst ja:

WAR is coming!


----------



## Kurak (11. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich fass das nochmal zusammen:
> 
> Ich kaufe mir WOW und erstelle ein Account für drei Monate.
> Damit gibt es einen Vertrag zwischen mir und Blizzard für drei Monate.
> ...



das leute bei sonnen tehmen immer mit so dermasen beklopten agomenten kommen müssen verstehe ich nicht 
mal erlich, "1) Ich darf wow nur in Räumen spielen die rot gestrichen sind
2) ich muss beim spielen eine Sonnenbrille tragen"
ist doch mal nicht vor gericht halt bar, da man nicht verbiten kann was ein anderes recht erlaubt, indem fahl die grundrechten des menschen
und wenn ein konzern wie blizz rechtskäftig absichert wird ein vertrag geschriben der wasserdicht ist
um schon vorher unnötige geldveluste im keim zu ersticken


----------



## Tearor (11. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das Gericht zu der Überzeugung käme, daß diese Klausel der AGB rechtlich unwirksam sei, so kann Blizzard statt einem sofortigen Bann eine Kündigung aussprechen. Statt Bann gäbe es die Kündigung nach Ablauf der bereits geleisteten Zahlung! Da hätten die Leutz aber tierisch was erreicht mit dem "Vor-Gericht-ziehen"!
> 
> Ist übrigens ein netter Thread: Obwohl kein Screenshot des Gespräches angehängt ist, gehen viele Poster davon aus, daß es sich tatsächlich so abgespielt hat (im Zweifel immer gegen den Angeklagten; in diesem Falle den GM). Erst nach ca. 3 Seiten zitiert ein Poster endlich mal tatsächlich einen Ausschnitt aus den AGB, während der Rest mantragleich "Ich glaub' steht in AGBs datt verboten" wiederholt. Dann wird über die "Unfreundlichkeit" der GMs hergezogen, die gleich mit einem Bann drohen - erst auf der ca. 5. Seite schreibt ein Poster ganz richtig, daß die GMs sich an Arbeitsanweisungen halten und ihre Gespräche mit den Usern vom Arbeitgeber überprüfbar sind. Und zum Schluß landen wir wieder bei den AGB, die manche per se für völlig unwirksam halten, weil sie mal gehört haben, daß es AGBs gab, die nicht Rechtens sind. Dabei wird übersehen, daß Blizz wie bereits von Dir beschrieben nicht verpflichtet ist, den Vertrag zu verlängern und selbst mit einer Klage (die in 3 Jahren AGB nicht erfolgt und meiner Kristallkugel nach auch bis zur Einstellung WoWs nicht erfolgen wird, weil a) teuer und b) Erfolg sehr zweifelhaft) genau gar nichts gewonnen ist.
> 
> Bimmbamm



*this post wins the thread.*

bimmbamm bamt den nagel mal wieder auf den kopf, so isses.
"weil sie mal gehört haben, daß es AGBs gab, die nicht Rechtens sind" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von einem bekannten gehört der jemanden kennt und so...


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juli 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Ne Diskussion die sich auf Aussagen eines 14 jährigen  bezieht, der nur krude Geschichten erzählt? Siehe Kara-Märchen etc.? Der jeden dieser unglaubwürdigen Posts dazu hernimmt entweder gegen GMs oder gegen Bliz zu stänkern?
> 
> Entschuldige, wenn sich das vom Einzelfall abheben soll, dann sollte man dem TE sein Märchen auch nicht in jedem 2 Post zitieren.
> 
> ...



was man solchen Threads prima entnehmen kann ist, was für ein Durcheinander in den Köpfen der Spieler zu ihren Rechten (und Pflichten) besteht

Das alles steht in diesem Thread (und noch viel mehr)

- Account sharing ist illegal (Blödsinn Illegal heisst gegen das Gesetzt)
- Wenn man die AGB annimmt muss man sie auch einhalten egal was drin steht (auch Blödsinn nur bei Rechtskraft)
- Blizzard darf bannen oder sperren wen sie wollen und wann sie wollen (Blödsinn, Verträge sind erst mal einzuhalten)
- Account sharing ist bei gleichem Nachnamen erlaubt (Blödsinn, laut AGB nicht)
- Account sharing ist erlaubt, da kann Blizz gar nicht gegen machen (Blödsinn, sie können den Account dicht machen)
- Blizz hat keinen finanziellen Nachteil von Account sharing (Blödsinn, jeder Kunde mit eignem Account bringt 13&#8364; im Monat))
- Wenn man deswegen gesperrt wird einfach Blizz verklagen (zwar rechtlich ok, aber praktisch Blödsinn weil für Normalos kaum umsetzbar)

...und und und

Deswegen macht es schon Sinn hier weiter zu posten


----------



## Konov (11. Juli 2008)

@TE
War etwas gutgläubig das dem GM auf die Nase zu binden. ^^

Aber ich hab auch schon X mal mit meiner Freundin die Accounts getauscht, also jeweils hat wer anderes gespielt. Kann ja keiner prüfen wer vor welchem Rechner sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man darfs halt nur net erzählen. Im Grunde aber eine idiotische Regelung. Aber bei Blizzard wundert mich auch das nicht mehr wirklich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (11. Juli 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> *this post wins the thread.*
> 
> bimmbamm bamt den nagel mal wieder auf den kopf, so isses.
> "weil sie mal gehört haben, daß es AGBs gab, die nicht Rechtens sind"
> ...



und dabei ist es noch nicht mal das erste prob was der TE mit den GM hat. Ich glaube eher der versucht uns zu veralbern.

Ich sage nur Kara und 24 Raid Zeugen.


----------



## Tearor (11. Juli 2008)

Kurak schrieb:


> das leute bei sonnen tehmen immer mit so dermasen beklopten agomenten kommen müssen verstehe ich nicht
> mal erlich, "1) Ich darf wow nur in Räumen spielen die rot gestrichen sind
> 2) ich muss beim spielen eine Sonnenbrille tragen"
> ist doch mal nicht vor gericht halt bar, da man nicht verbiten kann was ein anderes recht erlaubt, indem fahl die grundrechten des menschen
> ...



lawl
dass diese "argumente" (wie du sie nennst... pardon, versuchst zu nennen) spass sind und nur zeigen sollen dass blizz da alles reinschreiben kann ist dir nich aufgefallen? 
ehrlich gesagt war der von dir zitierte post von ohrensammler einer der konstruktiveren in diesem thread, während deiner zu den unverständlichen zählt. selbst wenn man sich die wörter zusammenreimt. 

/vote for grundrecht auf zocken ohne sonnenbrille^^


----------



## Asoriel (11. Juli 2008)

Ist halt einfach so dass Accountsharing verboten ist...an sich sollte man sich die AGB mal durchlesen, aber in deinem Fall hast du es dem GM ja noch direkt unter die Nase gerieben "Ja, er bezahlt mir 6 Euro im Monat, wir teilen uns den Account etc". 

Es ist sehr wohl gerechtfertigt dass er dich gebannt hat, da du nicht nach dem Regeln gespielt hast.

Edit: Der TE ist dem Namen zufolge erst 13/14, also verzeiht ihm diesen kindlichen Bullshit


----------



## Andî39 (11. Juli 2008)

Also, ich sammel mal Informationen über dich.

 ... Du bist 14 jahre alt und nicht gerade der Schlauste.

 ... Du hast einen noch "trotteligeren" Freund, der dir 6 Euro im Monat schenkt um WoW zu spielen, obwohl er es nicht spielen kann.

 ... Du hast deinen Account bald wieder, weil du an einen sehr netten Game Master geraten bist. (Nach 3 Stunden werden Sie mit dem Account Sharring bestimmt aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Du hast dein Leben noch vor Dir, bekommst 6 Euro in Monat geschenkt und hast deinen Account noch. Was willst du eigentlich noch mehr ?

*hust* dumm=glücklich *hust*


----------



## Tearor (11. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> und dabei ist es noch nicht mal das erste prob was der TE mit den GM hat. Ich glaube eher der versucht uns zu veralbern.
> 
> Ich sage nur Kara und 24 Raid Zeugen.



lahahahahaaaaawl ich sehs jetzt erst das is ja derselbe... wobei das andere prob echt ärgerlich is.

naja.

und weil ich vorher geschrieben hab blizz darf dir einfach den acc kündigen, folgt hier eine gegendarstellung.
blizz darf dir nicht ohne angaben von gründen den acc kündigen, ich hatte was anderes im kopf, nämlich dürfen sie ohne angaabe von gründen so sachen wie acctransfer verweigern. das hat ich noch im kopf, sry für die konfusion.


----------



## Totemwächter (11. Juli 2008)

Konov schrieb:


> @TE
> War etwas gutgläubig das dem GM auf die Nase zu binden. ^^
> 
> Aber ich hab auch schon X mal mit meiner Freundin die Accounts getauscht, also jeweils hat wer anderes gespielt. Kann ja keiner prüfen wer vor welchem Rechner sitzt
> ...


Naja im Prinzip kann man es schon prüfen wenn man einfach die ip zurück verfolgt so funktioniert es ja auch bei Phising opfer, oder wenn blizz verdacht hat das der account gekauft wurde, nur ist es nicht nachvollziehbar ob der account Besitzer einfach im Urlaub ist oder so außer sie schicken jemand vorbei...


----------



## Totemwächter (11. Juli 2008)

Andî39 schrieb:


> Also, ich sammel mal Informationen über dich.
> 
> ... Du bist 14 jahre alt und nicht gerade der Schlauste.
> 
> ...


Was würde ich dafür tun das mit jemand mein multiboxing unterstütz Bekomme ich von jemand für jeden account 6Euro/monat? aber spielen darf nur ich, ihr dürft sie dann mal angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*hust*Hast recht*hust*


----------



## SirDamatadore (11. Juli 2008)

Andî39 schrieb:


> Also, ich sammel mal Informationen über dich.
> 
> ... Du bist 14 jahre alt und nicht gerade der Schlauste.
> 
> ...



Der war aber schon ein bisserl böse.... aber lachen musste ich trotzdem^^


----------



## Totemwächter (11. Juli 2008)

KOgu schrieb:


> Leider hast du Unrecht ... du hast deinen Acc geteilt ohne es zu dürfen.
> ABER zustimmen kann ich dir trotzdem .... ich hasse diese GM's ... erst verwarnen, dann dir bei deinem Prob. nicht helfen und dich dann bannen ... -.-
> Die selbe Unverschämtheit ist das auch mit den Transfär-/Renamepreisen: Dtl.: 20€ - Amerika: 15[finde das Dollarzeichen net^^] ...
> Naja, ihr wisst ja:
> ...


Wie nur weil der gm den Richtlinien folgt is der doof? also wärst ein Polizist auch doof weil ein ein Dieb ins Gefängnis steckt? Die Naivität steig irgendwie immer weiter an im diesem fred ^^


----------



## Sempai02 (11. Juli 2008)

Was soll man dafür eine Meinung haben? In der AGB (das Ding,das 99,9% aller Spieler ohne Lesen wegklicken),steht drin,dass Accountsharing verboten ist,egal ob der Zweitnutzer ein Kumpel, der Urenkel oder die Geliebte Nummer 3 ist. 

Accountsharing verboten + Es kommt raus = Account dicht. 

AGBs sind doch nicht zu Spaß da.


----------



## Mindista (11. Juli 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Wie nur weil der gm den Richtlinien folgt is der doof? also wärst ein Polizist auch doof weil ein ein Dieb ins Gefängnis steckt? Die Naivität steig irgendwie immer weiter an im diesem fred ^^



natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mathelehrer gibt mir ne 6 für nicht gemachte hausaufgabe -> doof
vaters gibt mir tv/pc-verbot weil er mich beim rauchen erwischt hat -> doof

alles doof




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Outrager (11. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Was soll man dafür eine Meinung haben? In der AGB (das Ding,das 99,9% aller Spieler ohne Lesen wegklicken),steht drin,dass Accountsharing verboten ist,egal ob der Zweitnutzer ein Kumpel, der Urenkel oder die Geliebte Nummer 3 ist.
> 
> Accountsharing verboten + Es kommt raus = Account dicht.


Frage mich wie Blizzard das mitgekriegt haben soll.
Wenn der angebliche Kumpel (wirklich) immer bei ihm zuhause gespielt hat, weiss Blizzard ja unmöglich ob jetzt Person A oder Person B am Rechner sitzt.
... oder war kürzlich einmal gerade erst ein sogenannter "Monteur" im Haus um irgendwas zu überprüfen? *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(und hat eine Kamera installiert? hrhr)

Da muss sich jemand oder zwei Personen extrem ... öhm, leichtsinnig ... verhalten haben damit das rausgekommen ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (11. Juli 2008)

Outrager schrieb:


> Da muss sich jemand oder zwei Personen extrem ... öhm, leichtsinnig ... verhalten haben damit das rausgekommen ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sie haben gegenüber dem GM die klappe nicht gehalten und ihm offen gesagt/geschrieben das sie sich den account teilen, siehe post 1


----------



## jase03 (11. Juli 2008)

ich habe mal was im tv gesehen oder irgendwo gelesen, da ist jemand zur polizei gegangen und hat sich beschwert, dass sein freund ihm seine drogen geklaut hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (11. Juli 2008)

dann sei halt vorsichtigdas du nich überallrumerzählst mit acc sharing


ich mein 80% aller meiner freunde lassen frau/freundin spielen.

Schlagzeile : Bannwelle erreicht familiären spieleabend -.-


----------



## Outrager (11. Juli 2008)

Eben, mein ich doch auch ... "leichtsinnig" ... müssen sich selbst verraten haben damit sowas raus kommt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und sich über die Konsequenzen im Forum noch beklagen nachträglich, unglaublich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich köstlich einige WoW-Spieler. An dieser Stelle wünsch ich euch allen doch glatt ein schönes Weekend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThePr0phecy (11. Juli 2008)

Die können in Ihre AGBs reinschreiben was sie wollen, eine gültige Willenserklärung gibt man durch den Klick auf Annehmen aber nicht ab, zumindest nicht in Deutschland. 
Aber wie die meisten schon geschrieben haben, wenn man es Blizzard resp. einem ihrer Mitarbeiter (GMs) nicht gerade auf die Nase bindet, werden sie auch nichts feststellen können.


----------



## Funke (11. Juli 2008)

> Und an alle die sich über GM´s beschweren:
> 
> Habt ihr schonmal daran gedacht, dass das an euch liegt?
> evtl. Steht ihr in Stormwind und fragt den Gm, wo eben jenes
> ...




/sign


----------



## Kurak (11. Juli 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> lawl
> dass diese "argumente" (wie du sie nennst... pardon, versuchst zu nennen) spass sind und nur zeigen sollen dass blizz da alles reinschreiben kann ist dir nich aufgefallen?
> ehrlich gesagt war der von dir zitierte post von ohrensammler einer der konstruktiveren in diesem thread, während deiner zu den unverständlichen zählt. selbst wenn man sich die wörter zusammenreimt.
> 
> /vote for grundrecht auf zocken ohne sonnenbrille^^




das man immer da mit kommen muss das die firmen in rechtsverträgen reinschreiben kann was sie wollen ist nun mal überhabt nicht wahr
den jeder ist an die gesetze des jeweiligen landes gebunden 
das heist die firma darf in dem jeweiligen land in ihre AGB reinschreiben was nach dem gesetz richtig ist
und sollte doch sowas drin stehen kann der nutzer die firma verklagen 
(es ist auch für ottonormalverbraucher möglich ohne unsummen zubezahlen,
z.B. in dem man andere sucht die der selben meinug sind und dann als gruppe die firma verklagen was die gebüren auf mehre aufteilt
aber man sollte sicher sein das man in dem fall auch gewint wenn man jemaden verklagt sonst wäre es dumm)


----------



## Urengroll (11. Juli 2008)

Also man sollte man eine Buch schreiben, wo die WoW Märchen aus 1001 Stunden gesammelt werden. 
Die Fantasy einiger Spieler ist sehr groß.
Ich denke , so wird es nicht statt gefunden haben. Und ob es jetzt stimmt oder nicht, bringt mir nun auch nichts..............................^^


----------



## Totemwächter (11. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hast was vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soupcasper (11. Juli 2008)

Das Blizz immer dreister wird wissen wir. 
Das GM´s ihre Jobs mit Makros erledigen wissen wir. (Besonders mit dem "das problem ist uns bereits bekannt" Makro...)
Mal ehrlich: Im Schlingendorntal gibts ne Q die seit 4 Monaten oder so net gefixxt wurde O_O

Für was zahl ich 13 €? Kann ich euch sagen... für ein relativ nettes Spiel mit einem verdammt mießen Support...


----------



## Tribola93 (11. Juli 2008)

sp0tz schrieb:


> Nein, bei Geschwistern wäre das legal weil ihr den selben Nachnamen habt. Der Account ist nur auf einen von euch personalisiert... deswegen redet man da wohl von Account sharing...
> 
> In Zukunft einfach nicht mehr erwähnen, dass ihr den selben Account benutzt und gut ists...



FALSCH!! Habe auch eine Verwarnung auf meinem Account weil mein Bruder in nem Ticket schrieb dass ich nen item verkauft hab wo ich dachte er brauch es nichtmehr...
es ist egal ob selber Nachname oder nicht, es ist illegal


----------



## Mindista (11. Juli 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Du hast was vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau dieses bild schwirte mir beim erstellen des posts im kopf herum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hatte es nur nicht aufn rechner


----------



## Slavery (11. Juli 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Du hast was vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemwächter (11. Juli 2008)

Soupcasper schrieb:


> Das Blizz immer dreister wird wissen wir.
> Das GM´s ihre Jobs mit Makros erledigen wissen wir. (Besonders mit dem "das problem ist uns bereits bekannt" Makro...)
> Mal ehrlich: Im Schlingendorntal gibts ne Q die seit 4 Monaten oder so net gefixxt wurde O_O
> 
> Für was zahl ich 13 €? Kann ich euch sagen... für ein relativ nettes Spiel mit einem verdammt mießen Support...


Richtöög und weil Blizzard ja diesen verdammt miesen Support hat haben sie auch mehr als 10millionen Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn du besser scripten kannst als Blizzards Leute dann Bewerb dich! Ich kann es einfach net fassen ihr könnt nur meckern -.- Sied doch einfach froh das ich zocken könnt und net son gammel spiele wie GW oder Metin2.. und im Gegensatz zu anderen mmos ist Blizzards Support der Beste! nur wenn ihr einfach dumme fragen stell die nervt oder wegen einem Thema 5 mal ein ticket schreibt is doch klar das die Makros benutzen keiner würde es anders machen und am tag 234236 mal den gleiche satz tippen -.-


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juli 2008)

Kurak schrieb:


> das man immer da mit kommen muss das die firmen in rechtsverträgen reinschreiben kann was sie wollen ist nun mal überhabt nicht wahr
> den jeder ist an die gesetze des jeweiligen landes gebunden
> *das heist die firma darf in dem jeweiligen land in ihre AGB reinschreiben was nach dem gesetz richtig ist*
> und sollte doch sowas drin stehen kann der nutzer die firma verklagen
> ...



Leider irrst du werter Mitspieler.

Ich kann eine Firma gründen die Toilettenpapier mit Buffed.de aufdruck in Forum verkauft (selbstverständlich nur mit Genehmigung von buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und in die AGB auf der Bestellhomepage schreibe ich rein:

- Der Käufer verpflichtet sich, jedes Blatt einzeln bei mir abzuholen
- Der Käufer verpflichtet sich mir vor Aushändigung der  Ware ein Nacktfoto von sich zu schenken.

Ich darf das in Die AGB reinschreiben. Da kannst du gar nichts gegen machen. 
Dagegen klagen kannst du erst dann, wenn ich versuche den Kaufvertrag über das Toilettenpapier rückgängig zumachen weil du gegen meine AGB verstößt.
Solange ich nicht auf des bestehe was in den AGB steht, ist es alleine meine Sache, da solche schwachsinnigen AGB logischerweise von vornherein ungültig und somit nicht Vertragsbestandteil wären.


----------



## Härja (11. Juli 2008)

Soupcasper schrieb:


> Das Blizz immer dreister wird wissen wir.
> Das GM´s ihre Jobs mit Makros erledigen wissen wir. (Besonders mit dem "das problem ist uns bereits bekannt" Makro...)
> Mal ehrlich: Im Schlingendorntal gibts ne Q die seit 4 Monaten oder so net gefixxt wurde O_O
> 
> Für was zahl ich 13 €? Kann ich euch sagen... für ein relativ nettes Spiel mit einem verdammt mießen Support...


klar, immer dreister^^ wenn man gezwungen wäre zu spielen, könnte ich so eine argumentation glatt nachvollziehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu den makros... ähm, ja zeiteffizienz und so, auch callcentermenschen haben floskel-schemata. stell dir vor jeder hätte ein intimes gespräch mitm gm wegen jedem furz. ja, die leute schreiben halt tickets wegen jedem furz.... mama ich bin fertig, komm abwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und um die wartezeiten einigermaßen erträglich zu halten muss man das halt so handhaben


----------



## Sempai02 (11. Juli 2008)

Soupcasper schrieb:


> Das Blizz immer dreister wird wissen wir.
> Das GM´s ihre Jobs mit Makros erledigen wissen wir. (Besonders mit dem "das problem ist uns bereits bekannt" Makro...)
> Mal ehrlich: Im Schlingendorntal gibts ne Q die seit 4 Monaten oder so net gefixxt wurde O_O
> 
> Für was zahl ich 13 €? Kann ich euch sagen... für ein relativ nettes Spiel mit einem verdammt mießen Support...



Ich hab in 3 Jahren nie Probleme mit GMs gehabt. Angeschrieben und nach 5 Minuten war mein Problem erledigt. Ich trage meine Probleme allerdings auch in anständiger Form vor und verlange keine unmöglichen Sachen. Ansonsten hat der GM seinen Job gemacht. Wenn bei mir an der Arbeit ein Bürger bis zum xten seine Rechnung nicht bezahlt, bekommt er auch eine Meinung. Bin ich dann auch doof, weil ich den "armen" Bürger mit Makros nerve?


----------



## P-bibi (11. Juli 2008)

was ich einfach nur idiotisch finde ist, dass man zwar nicht zusammen spielen DARF aber in der Tages Info (falls aktiviert) oft steht dass wenn man sich einen account teilt ein sicherheitsrisiko besteht....also ich finde das echt verarsche was blizzard da treibt...


----------



## Larantra! (11. Juli 2008)

> Naja ich musste leider noch im Garten helfen beim Endboss also zockte meiN Freund wie er es manchmal tut (so vielleicht eine Stunde die Woche) eben weiter und killte ihn mit der Gruppe.



Stimmt hast Recht, mich ärgerts auch, dass die Instanzen so lange dauern :/


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juli 2008)

P-bibi schrieb:


> was ich einfach nur idiotisch finde ist, dass man zwar nicht zusammen spielen DARF aber in der Tages Info (falls aktiviert) oft steht dass wenn man sich einen account teilt ein sicherheitsrisiko besteht....also ich finde das echt verarsche was blizzard da treibt...



nein das ist realistisches Denken:

Blizzard hat das zwar untersagt aber blöd sind die ja nicht. Das heißt denen ist es natürlich auch klar, dass 80% der Spieler (Schätzung von mir) account sharing betreiben oder betrieben haben. 
Und da die GMs mit Beschwerden über gehackte Account viel Zeit verplempern und der Grund dafür oft account sharing ist, gibts halt so einen Tip.

Und wenn sich aufgrund der hohen Zahl der Account Hacks der Authentificator durchsetzt wird accountsharing sicherlich ordentlich erschwert. (Verschwörungstheoretiker  wo seid ihr???)


----------



## Neotrion (11. Juli 2008)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alle Seiten durch gelesen.
Aber, ist es denn schon verboten wenn man einem zeigen will, wie WoW geht, und der spielt dann paar Tage mit einem Account von einem Anderen?
Also ich meine, so ist Blizzard wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich so bekannt geworden!


----------



## Caspar (11. Juli 2008)

Soupcasper schrieb:


> Das Blizz immer dreister wird wissen wir.
> Das GM´s ihre Jobs mit Makros erledigen wissen wir. (Besonders mit dem "das problem ist uns bereits bekannt" Makro...)
> *Mal ehrlich: Im Schlingendorntal gibts ne Q die seit 4 Monaten oder so net gefixxt wurde O_O*
> 
> Für was zahl ich 13 &#8364;? Kann ich euch sagen... für ein relativ nettes Spiel mit einem verdammt mießen Support...




Und was genau haben GMs jetzt mit einer defekten Quest zu tun? Das ist eine Sache der Entwickler, nicht des Servicepersonals.
Aber schrei ruhig weiter den Tankwart wegen zu hohen Benzinpreisen an...


----------



## Härja (11. Juli 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht alle Seiten durch gelesen.
> Aber, ist es denn schon verboten wenn man einem zeigen will, wie WoW geht, und der spielt dann paar Tage mit einem Account von einem Anderen?
> Also ich meine, so ist Blizzard wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich so bekannt geworden!


ich dachte dafür gibts guestkeys?


----------



## Silmarilli (11. Juli 2008)

@ P-bibi

Naja mal abgesehen das bereits erwähnt wurde das in den AGB steht das Blizzard Account Sharing nicht duldet mit ihrer Software weisen sie mit dem Tagestipp darauf hin das damit auch ein sicherheits risiko verbunden ist .

@ Sempai02 /sign

ich weiss ja nicht ob das normal ist wenn man ein Ticket schreibt aber immer wenn ich mit nem GM am quatschen bin wegen einem anfallenden Problem X kommt nach beendigung immer dieses Bewertungs-formular bei mir ... und wenn ich etwas gut finde dann füll ich das aus , wenn ich was schlecht finde ... schreib ich das auch unten bei den kommetaren rein.

Und wenn jetzt wieder mimimi kommt von wegen ... die formulare sind fürn A... die liest keiner ... doch ... hatte mal ein Problem das eines "langzeit-tests" bedurfte ... weiss nicht mehr was das war. Bin mit dem GM so verblieben das ich es probieren werde und mich gegebenenfalls nochmal melde 
In's kommentar-feld ´von der Frage : ob mir der GM bei meinem Anliegen weiterhelfen konnte habe ich dummerweise irgendwas vonwegen ... wird die zeit weisen oder so ... reingeschrieben 

daraufhin hat sich ca. ne 15 stunde später ein anderer GM gemeldet und mich dazu befragt ob es denn ein problem gegeben hätte mit dem GM, ich habe das missverständniss aufgeklärt und gut ist.

in summe .... wer ein Problem mit dem Service hat sollte das bekannt geben, hoffe nur das Problem ist nicht aus euer eigenen Borniertheit entstanden :-) Rufmord ist glaub ich auch Anklagbar *fg* womit wir wieder vor Gericht wären .... wo waren die ausgebildeten Rechtsverdreher *sich umkuck*

so und nu 


wünsch ich euch allerseits ein HAPPY WEEEEEEEEEKEND  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich haben gesprecht 


lg Sily 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NachtKind (11. Juli 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht alle Seiten durch gelesen.
> Aber, ist es denn schon verboten wenn man einem zeigen will, wie WoW geht, und der spielt dann paar Tage mit einem Account von einem Anderen?
> Also ich meine, so ist Blizzard wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich so bekannt geworden!



Dafür gibt es den 10 Tage Test-Account


----------



## Kurak (11. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Leider irrst du werter Mitspieler.
> 
> Ich kann eine Firma gründen die Toilettenpapier mit Buffed.de aufdruck in Forum verkauft (selbstverständlich nur mit Genehmigung von buffed
> 
> ...



ok damit hast recht aber könne es bitte unter lassen werden als beispiel erfundene und hirnverbrante AGB´s zu zitieren
und mal bei der tatsache bleiben das die AGB von blizz rechtskräftig wasserdicht ist und das sie wohl kaum ihrgend einen kese reinschreiben wörden
aber was jetzt noch mal zum X-ten mal gesagt werden müsste (ohne irgendwelche beispiele) ist das man im internet nicht solche vertragsbrüche nicht einfach erkännen kann auser der man ist so blöd und sagt es jemanden der darauf auchten muss das die einzuhalten ist

und mal was zu dem TE 

*Verwarnung
Wir erhalten einige Emails von Spieler unter der Adresse WoWConcernsEU@Blizzard.com, die große Bedenken bezüglich der Warnung haben, die sie erhalten haben. Oft wird ausgedrückt, dass sie normalerweise gute Spieler seien und dass der Account, den sie benutzen nun in Gefahr sei. Dies ist ganz und gar nicht der Fall. 
Eine Warnung zu erhalten, ist nicht mehr als eine Belehrung über unsere Grundsätze in leichten Fällen und eine Methode für unseren In-game Support, das Spielerverhalten zu dokumentieren. Es ist natürlich keine gute Idee, nach einer Verwarnung, die gleiche Handlung weiterzuführen, aber Verwarnungen für einen Account haben nur geringe langfristige Folgen, wenn überhaupt. Die folgenden Punkte treffen auf eine Verwarnung zu:

Die kleinste Accountverwarnung 
Die am häufigsten vorkommende Accountverwarnung 
Keine Service-Unterbrechung 

3 Stunden Spielsperre
3 Stunden Spielsperren werden verhängt, wenn ein Spieler für eine kurze Zeit aus dem Spiel entfernt werden muss, oder wenn der Spieler eine Handlung wiederholt, für die er bereits verwarnt wurde. 3 Stunden Sperren sollen dem Spieler unbeachtete Warnungen ins Gedächtnis rufen, oder werden bei schwereren Verletzungen unserer Grundsätze direkt angewandt. Diese sollen vergeben werden, wenn die Wichtigkeit der Einhaltung unserer Regeln betont werden soll, das Vergehen jedoch als gering zu bewerten ist. Die folgenden Punkte treffen auf eine 3 Stunden Spielsperre zu: 
Relativ geringe Strafe 
Kommt öfters vor 
Kurze Service-Unterbrechung *

nach diesen richtlienen konnte der GM ja woll nicht aderes machen als aus der verwarnung einen ban zumachen
so wie du es hier schilderst, schreibst du das du mit deinem freund den acc teilst, darau der GM fragt dich noch mal 
und du schilderst ihm warum das so ist 
der GM ist nun verflichtet dir die verwarnung zu schreiben
und stat du es einsiest musst du es noch mal schildern worauf der GM mit dem dreistunden ban  regagiren muss weil er ja erkend das du den fehlverhaten nicht einsiest

und ich hab da noch was, so wie ich es gelesen habe kamm der ban gleich nach dem gespäch also weis nun keiner (auser es waren freunde was ich bezweifle weil die das schon mitgekicht hätten ihm das gesagt hätten das acc teilen nicht rechtens ist) ob der GM sich um das problemgekümmet hat oder nicht

mfg Kurak


----------



## AnotherNick (11. Juli 2008)

Leute wie den Thread-Ersteller sollte blizzard lieber gleich mit einem Perma-Bann belegen.

Sich nicht an die Regeln halten, ist eine Sache. Sich dann aber lauthals über die ach so blöden GMs zu bewschweren, wenn man dabei erwischt wird (oder wie in diesem Fall sogar selbst noch dafür gesorgt hat, dass es der GM ja erfährt), ist wirklich die Krönung.

Kein Wunder, dass viele GMs bei solchen Kunden langsam etwas frustiert wirken (auch wenn es ihr Job ist).

Werd erwachsen ....


----------



## Two (11. Juli 2008)

Cathari schrieb:


> Harr harr, das ist ja mal geil. "Herr GM, Sie kriegen 3 Stunden Spielverbot." - "Och menno, ich raide grad." - "Das hätten Sie sich vorher überlegen sollen!"
> 
> Also dann würde ich als GM ständig Fehler machen, wenn ich dafür 3 Stunden frei bekomme.
> 
> ...



ich denke eher dass sie dann 3 extra stunden aufgebrummt bekommen als zum aufholen :-D


----------



## Tomratz (11. Juli 2008)

Ich schliesse mich der Meinung von vielen anderen hier vollumfänglich an.

Wer sich gegen Regeln verhält die er selbst anerkannt hat und dies dann noch blöderweise
dem GM auf die Nase bindet, sollte sich nicht beschweren wenn er einen 3-Stunden Bann
bekommt, er sollte lieber froh sein wenn das Ganze nicht in einen Permabann mündet.


----------



## etmundi (11. Juli 2008)

Namaste
seit 16 Seiten dreht sich die Diskussion hier im Kreis. 
Immer nur die selben Argumente. Und das Fazit:

  NULL

Es weis immer noch keiner, ob die AGB's von Blizz nun 
gültig sind oder eben nicht. Blizz wurde bisher nicht verklagt
und wird es auch nie werden. Und selbst wenn. Der Käger
wird weiterspielen dürfen und die anderen werden eben auch klagen müssen.
Oder Blizz ändert die AGB's und baut neue Stolperfallen ein.

Und sollte Blizz gewinnen, könnten sie selbst auf Schadensersatz klagen.
Haben sie bisher nicht und werden es bisher nicht machen. Warum auch.
Wer erwischt wird bekommt nen Warnschuß und gut is.

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## DaScAn (11. Juli 2008)

Bei den Antworten die Du gegeben hast a) selber schuld und selber selten Dämlich. Schlimmer gehts ja nimmer.




Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> GM:,,Du lässt deinen Freund auf dienem Account spielen´´.
> Ich:,,NEin UNSER account...er hat kein eigenes Internet also gibt er mir 6 Euro im Monat zut so die hälfte bei und spielt mit mir an meinem Rechner´´
> GM:,,Du weisst schon das das Account sharing ist?´´
> Ich:,,Nein...schon seid der account vor mehr als 2 Jahren besteht zahlt er mit weil er kei I-net hat und kann so bei mir spielen´´
> ...




 Vorher mal bei diversen Foren nachfragen was die für erfahrungen damit haben und es hätte sich von selbst geklärt das ihr etwas Verbotenes macht


----------



## dawii (11. Juli 2008)

lol bei mir wa das auch ma so ich hab jetzt 1 Verwarnung auch wegen so nem scheiß und 2 wegen spam im channel aber das egal das machen die nur damit du denkst das es nen bann gibt so wie der ticket scheiß in wow mit beleídigungen und so brauchst dir keine sorgen zu machen solange du geld zahlst wird blizzard da nichts machen


----------



## BlizzLord (11. Juli 2008)

Sorry aber is das hier dein ernst is doch klar das das sharing is und ausserdem seit wann gehört dein Freund zu deiner Familie cO?

Sei froh das du nur verwarnt wurdest steht sogar in den AGB's


----------



## Kargath's_Schurke (11. Juli 2008)

Vll hat das schon jmd gesagt, war zu faul alles durch zu lesen.
Accountsharing is halt verboten aus sicherheitsgründen.
Bei mir wars so, dass mein Account gehackt wurde. Das dumme ist, dass ausser mir noch mein bester Freund die Daten hatte. Und ausgerechnet ein Tag vorher hatte ich mit ihm streit.
Ihr könnt euch ja denken was mein erster Gedanke war.
Seitdem geb ich auch Freunden die Daten nicht mehr. Obwohl ziemlich sicher ist, dass er nix damit zu tun hatte.
Musste halt 29 Tage warten bis ich die items zurück bekommen hatte. Also nen ganzen Monat WoW bezahlt für gar nix.

Lg


----------



## Shaguar93 (11. Juli 2008)

ChiaDharma schrieb:


> haha wie alt bist du? 11?
> 
> ist doch egal was ihr da vereinbart,es ist immernoch gegen blizzards agb und du erzählst es da naiv dem gm.
> 
> hättest du es lieber für dich behalten^^


hm @ ChiaDharma... rechne mal,er ist 1994 geboren... wie kann er dann 11 sein?


----------



## Shaguar93 (11. Juli 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Du hast was vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


haha geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mit hip-hop is echt alles doof !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oens (11. Juli 2008)

what the f***...wie kann man nur so dämlich sein...erstens steht´s wie schon des öfteren erwähnt in den AGB´s (die du/ihr übrigens einmal nach der installation und dann nach jedem patch neu bestätigen musste(s)t) und zweitens muss das entweder dein freund oder die leute aus dem raid dem gm geschrieben haben...so ohne weiteres kann der das ja nicht wissen...also selber schuld...und die verwarnung ist nunmal meistens mit einem 3-stunden-bann verbunden...also trag´s wie ein kerl und flenn nicht rum...

EDIT meint übrigens das die vorgehensweise von blizz rechtens ist...das was du zusammen mit deinem freund gemacht hast ist nicht illegal, verstöst aber gegen die *A*llgemeinen *G*eschäfts*B*edingungen von blizz und die verstossen auch nicht gegen geltendes recht...also no chance da was mit nem anwalt zu machen...der würde dich eher auslachen wegen dem mimimimi


----------



## turageo (11. Juli 2008)

Naja, ist zwar nur der xte Thread zu dem Thema, aber ok.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mein, wie viele andre hier auch,
wer so naiv ist und es dann auch noch nem GM erzählt, der ist wohl selber Schuld an der Verwarnung. Nix
gegen Account-Sharing auf die Art (ich kann nur die rechtliche Seite davon verstehen, alles andre ist meiner
Meinung nach Blizz-Hirngespinst), aber für's nächste Mal merkst Dir halt einfach, dass man das ncht unbedingt
in die Welt rausposaunt...

Wenn die haufenweise Spieler, denen das schon passiert ist sich *einmal* die
Mühe gemacht hätten die AGBs durchzulesen wäre das wahrscheinlich nicht passiert.


----------



## Andî39 (11. Juli 2008)

oens schrieb:


> EDIT meint übrigens das die vorgehensweise von blizz rechtens ist...das was du zusammen mit deinem freund gemacht hast ist nicht illegal, verstöst aber gegen die *A*llgemeinen *G*eschäfts*B*edingungen von blizz und die verstossen auch nicht gegen geltendes recht...also no chance da was mit nem anwalt zu machen...der würde dich eher auslachen wegen dem mimimimi


Einen Anwalt einschalten, weil man einen 3h Bann bekommen hat. xD Da ist ja nen Level Service billiger.

Aber wenn du Account Sharring allgemein meinst, dann könnte man Recht bekommen ... ^^

*hust* 100. Beitrag *hust*


----------



## Konov (11. Juli 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Naja im Prinzip kann man es schon prüfen wenn man einfach die ip zurück verfolgt so funktioniert es ja auch bei Phising opfer, oder wenn blizz verdacht hat das der account gekauft wurde, nur ist es nicht nachvollziehbar ob der account Besitzer einfach im Urlaub ist oder so außer sie schicken jemand vorbei...



Eben nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn meine Freundin vor meinem PC sitzt und mit meinem Acc WoW spielt, wer merkt das dann schon? Umgekehrt dasselbe. Nur wenn ihr Account auf meinem PC und umgekehrt laufen würde, was auch manchmal der Fall ist, würde man doch anhand der IP eine Änderung feststellen können.

Insofern, wayne ^^

Und wenn 20 Leute aus der Nachbarschaft bei mir am PC sitzen würden, würde das kein Schwein merken, es sei denn Blizzard kommt zu mir nach Hause. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RockyHorror (11. Juli 2008)

Niak schrieb:


> Welchen Teil von Accountsharing hast du nicht verstanden?
> "Unser Account" gibt es nicht. Entweder ist es seiner oder deiner, aber sicher
> nicht eurer. Würde in der praxis wahrscheinlich nie auffallen, es sei denn man
> ist so blöd und erzählt das ausgerechnet einem GM.



/signed


----------



## Thranduilo (11. Juli 2008)

naja
ich hatte bisher noch NIE schlechte erfahrungen mit GMs, wenn man nett und höflich zu ihnen ist, sind sie das auch zu einem selbst.
und die wartezeiten beliefen sich in letzter zeit auch nur auf 5-15min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und naja, wer so dumm ist und n paar sachen nicht einfach für sich behalten kann der ist eben selber schuld...


----------



## Zospie (11. Juli 2008)

Hatte jetzt kb alles durch zu lesen deshalb weiß ich ned ob das schon genant wurde aber:
1. why habt ihr überhaupt gesagt das dein kumpel spielt?!?
2. du hättest auch ned sagen sollen das er dir 6€ gibt weil du damit ja geld verdienst mit deinem acc was blizz natürlich ned will

Also hasst du dir selbst ein eigentor geschossen
Naja iwie trozdem dumm wenn er dich verwarnt und du gebannt wirst


----------



## Domiel (11. Juli 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Einer der Gründe warum ich weg bin die Ignoranz der GM.
> Statt den fehler zu beheben und sich dafür zu Entschuldigen, wird der Spieler noch angeschwärzt.
> Hunderte von Geschwistern oder Eltern spielen so, bei mir hatten auch meine beiden Töchter wenn ich Arbeiten war Zugang



ja ja hauptsache die kinder ruhigstellen.. erziehung leicht gemacht.. kotz und würg und tschüß..


----------

